# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Linkovi na teme vezane uz MPO zakon - molim ne postajte

## Mukica

ovdje cemo zaljepiti sve linkove, tako da budu na jednom mjestu

ako zelite o nekom od clanaka nesto reci, otovrite topik ili odite na Medijske aktivnosti protiv novog zakona

probacu to sredit kornoloski kolko god mogu

----------


## Mukica

*HRT* --> 11.07.09. - Prosvjed Udruge Roda - http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43083&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=7a8aaa91d4

*24sata* --> 11.07.09., 14:45 -->  Ovo je za sve bebe koje nikad neće biti rođene --> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/ovo...main_page_news

*BARKUN (Istra)* --> 11.07.09, 17:36 --> Pula: Puhanjem balončića protiv Milinovićevog Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnj--> http://www.barkun.hr/index.php/20090...-oplodnji.html

*net.hr* --> 11.07.09- - Prosvjedom protiv Milinovićevog zakona http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

*T-portal* --> 11.07.09., 17:04 --> RODE NA TRGU - Prosvjed protiv Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

*KRIZ ZIVOTA (najcitaniji vjerski portal)* --> 11.07.09. --> NA SREDIŠNJEM ZAGREBAČKOM TRGU NE NOVOM ZAKONU - Prosvjed protiv Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji --> http://www.kriz-zivota.com/zoom/4607/

*GLAS ISTRE* --> 11.07.09., 17:47 --> PULA Balončićima protiv Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://www.glasistre.hr/istra/vijest/84218

*vecernji.hr* --> 11.07.2009 20:30 --> Mama Jadranka Milinoviću: Da je bio vaš zakon, ne bih imala svoju Petru --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/mama-...ru-clanak-3703

*RTL (video)* --> 11.07.09. --> RASPLINULI SE SNOVI, VIDEO: Baloni za nerođene bebe --> http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show...clanak_id=9399

*Dnevnik.hr* --> 12.07.09., 08:37 --> 'Da je po Milinoviću moje Petre ne bi bilo' --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/b...ce-roditi.html

*SLOBODNA DALMACIJA* --> 12.07.09., 21:05 --> TISUĆE GRAĐANA POTPISALE PETICIJU PROTIV ZAKONA O OPLODNJI, Bunt: zakonodavci potiču ‘mučenje žena’ --> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...8/Default.aspx

*index.hr* --> 12.07.09., 18:32 --> "Vjenčat ćemo se samo kako bismo mogli na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju" --> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/v...ju/441380.aspx

*jutarnji.hr* --> 13.07.09., 06:40 --> Jelena Lovrić: Premijerko, povucite antibaby zakon --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...anak,169320.jl

*nacional.hr* --> 14.07., br. 713 --> Zoran Feric: Otpusno pismo - Crkva i HDZ protiv djece --> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62382/...z-protiv-djece

*hrt.hr* --> 14.07.09. --> MPO kompenzacija za neradnu nedjelju --> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43300&tx_ttnews[backPid]=48&cHash=ebb1095414]

*jutarnji.hr* --> 15.07.2009 06:45 --> Miljenko Jergovic: Ministar Milinović predlaže progon kopiladi --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...umna,169500.jl

*jutarnji.hr* --> 15.07.2009 08:00 --> 'HDZ će biti kriv za sve manje djece' --> http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,15,,169557.jl

*vecernji.hr* --> 15.07.2009 19:32 --> ministrova tajna - Ministar Bajs bio protiv, a građanin Bajs za umjetnu oplodnju! --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...ju-clanak-4265

*vecernji.hr* --> 15.07.2009 19:33 --> UMJETNA OPLODNJA - I premijerka za liberalniji zakon --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/i-pre...on-clanak-4264

*vecernji.hr* --> 15.07.2009 19:4 --> dvostruka mjerila Zašto smo odlučili objaviti priču o dvostrukim kriterijima ministrahttp://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zasto-smo-odlucili-objaviti-pricu-dvostrukim-kriterijima-ministra-clanak-4263

*jutranji.hr*--> 15.07.2009 22:19 --> Bajsova supruga podvrgnula se medicinskoj oplodnji prije vjenčanja --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,15,,169680.jl
*
net.hr* --> 16.07.09 --> Kosor protiv Milinovićevog zakona --> http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

*t-portal* --> 16.07.2009 08:56 --> BITKA ZA ZAMETAK
Kosor nastoji odgoditi Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

*hss.hr* --> 16.07.09 ---> Konferencija za novinare: "Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji" --> http://www.hss.hr/aktualno.php?aktua...a2295ff7fd8f57

*hrt.hr* --> 16.07.09. --> Protiv zakona 12.000 žena iz HSS-a --> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43422&tx_ttnews[backPid]=48&cHash=8f409c2463

----------


## Mukica

dodajte ako sto fali

----------


## Mukica

*t-portal* --> 16.07.2009 13:31 --> BAJSU USPRKOS - HSS-ovke protiv Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## Mukica

stavicu tu ineke starije clanke, nek se nadje

*t-portal* --> 12.06.2009 08:23  --> UMJETNA OPLODNJA - Stručnjaci ne bi dopustili ovakav zakon --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...kav-zakon.html

*t-portal* --> ZAKON O MEDICINSKOJ OPLODNJI - Neplodni Hrvati tjeraju se u inozemstvo --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...nozemstvo.html

*dnevnik.hr* --> 15.06.2009., 18:09 --> 'Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji dira niz vjerskih i etičkih pitanja' --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/z...h-pitanja.html

*t-portal* --> 24.06.2009 09:33 --> USKORO IZMJENA ZAKONA?  Umjetna oplodnja i za nevjenčane parove --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ne-parove.html

*jutarnji.hr* --> 24.06.2009 07:32 --> Vlada će odobriti umjetnu oplodnju za nevjenčane parove --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,24,,167461.jl

*roda.hr*--> 09.07.09. --> KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE, NE KAŽE HRVATSKA! --> Javni apel zastupnicama i zastupnicima Hrvatskog sabora prije glasanja o Prijedlogu zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji --> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2763

*dnevnik.hr* --> 09.07.2009., 13:07 --> 'Kad srce kaže dijete, ne kaže Hrvatska' --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/k...-hrvatska.html

*jutarnji.hr* --> 08.07.2009 16:34 --> Milinović: Tko nije spreman za brak, nije ni za djecu --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,,168865.jl.da

*vecernji.hr* --> 09.07.2009 20:43 --> Spor o oplodnji: Uspon i pad Katoličke Republike --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/spor-...ke-clanak-3412

*24sata* --> 10.07.09., 14:02 --> Milinovicu jos nije prosao zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/sdp...e_id=main_page

*t-portal* --> 15.07.2009 15:21  --> MEDICINSKA OPLODNJA - Pravni fakultet amenovao skandalozni zakon --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...zni-zakon.html

*t-portal* --> 14.07.2009 09:47 - KONZERVATIVAN I NEPRIHVATLJIV - Udruge u zdravstvu protiv Zakona o medicinskoj --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...i.htmloplodnji

*t-portal* --> 10.07.2009 16:33 --> UZ POMOĆ HSLS-a Oporba spriječila donošenje Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

*t-portal* --> 10.07.2009 12:44 --> FOTOREPORTER PITA MINISTRA - Volimo li supruga i ja manje djecu jer nismo u braku?! --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...o-u-braku.html

*t-portal* --> 10.07.2009 07:00 --> KOMENTAR MILANKE OPAČIĆ
Izvanbračna djeca u Hrvatskoj nepoželjna! --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...epozeljna.html

*t-portal* --> 09.07.2009 17:06  --> 'RODE' ZASTUPNICIMA Glasajte protiv Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji! --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

*t-portal* --> 07.07.2009 14:58 --> KONZERVATIVNI LOBI
Biskupi za umjetnu oplodnju samo u braku --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...o-u-braku.html

*
Pravobraniteljica za ravnopravnost spolova* --> 18.06.09 --> Mišljenje pravobraniteljice o Nacrtu Prijedloga zakona o medicinskojj oplodnji --> http://www.prs.hr/content/view/254/46/

*Glas Istre* --> 10.07.2009 | 15:00 --> SABOR Oporba spriječila donošenje Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji --> http://www.glasistre.hr/hrvatska/vijest/83921

*business.hr* --> 10.07.2009 14:53 --> Oporba i HSLS "srušili" kvorum i zaustavili zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji --> http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?Art...e-101ce94daee6

*jutarnji.hr* --> 10.07.2009 06:45 --> Umjetnu oplodnju je zabranila samo Kostarika --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kom...anak,169044.jl

*jutarnji.hr* --> 10.07.2009 14:14 --> Nedostajalo HDZ-ovaca za izglasavanje Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,10,,169086.jl

*radio101* --> Oporba spriječila donošenje Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji   --> http://www.radio101.hr/?section=1&page=1&item=33377

*HRT* --> 10.07.09. --> Roda: Zakon diskriminirajući --> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=42948&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=a6e8b98d9a

*index.hr* --> 10.7.2009 14:55 --> Pao kontroverzni Milinovićev zakon: Vladajući i oporba pobjegli iz Sabora --> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...a-/441131.aspx

*Slobodna dalmacija* --> 10.07.2009. | 15:16 --> Rušenjem kvoruma oporba spriječila donošenje Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji --> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...2/Default.aspx

*javno.hr* --> 10.07.2009 15:34 --> OPORBA NAPUSTILA SABORNICU Srušen još jedan Milinovićev zakon  --> http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/sru...v-zakon_269599

*24sata* -->  10.07.2009, 17:34 --> Borba protiv zakona: Nasi su mali andjeli iz epruvete --> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/bor...e_id=main_page

*jutarnji.hr* --> 10.07.2009 07:35 --> O Zakonu o oplodnji će odlučivati Ustavni sud --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,10,,169032.jl

*javno.hr* -->  SUDSKA ARBITRAŽA Čemu Ustav ako ga ne poštuju ni Vlada ni Sabor? --> http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/cem...i-sabor_269453

*bussines.hr* --> 12.07.2009 10:48 --> BISER DANA - Jadranka Kosor --> http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?Art...677b&open=four

*blog.vecernji.hr* --> Sergej Zupancic: Spor o oplodnji: Uspon i pad Katoličke Republike 2.0 --> http://blog.vecernji.hr/antiutopija/2009/07/10/43/

*dnevnik.hr* --> 15.06.2009., 18:09 --> 'Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji dira niz vjerskih i etičkih pitanja' --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/z...h-pitanja.html

*dnevnik.hr* -->  10.07.2009., 15:10 --> Oporba spriječila donošenje Zakona o oplodnji --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/r...-oplodnji.html

*dnevnik.hr* --> 08.07.2009., 19:14 --> Milinović u Saboru brani novi zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...-oplodnji.html

*maxzona.com* --> 10.07.2009, 17:31 --> VIDEO: Umjetna oplodnja --> http://www.maxzona.com/Umjetna-oplod...eo_5323_0.aspx 

*dnevnik.h*r --> 14.07.2009., 09:45 --> KUZ protiv predloženog Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/k...-oplodnji.html

*libela.org* --> 14.07.2009. 10:20:51 --> 'Ko kaže da smo jedini konzervativci u Europi? Kad srce kaže dijete i Poljska kaže NE! --> http://www.libela.org/kolumne/742-ka...ljska-kaze-ne/

*dnevnik.hr* --> 14.07.2009., 14:02 --> Prijedlog zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji spada u srednji vijek --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...nji-vijek.html

*vecernji.hr* --> 14.07.2009 19:40 --> Nas ne bi bilo da je postojao Milinovićev zakon o oplodnji --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/nas-n...ji-clanak-4084

*javno.hr* -->  03.06.2009 23:37 --> TATJANA I ALFRED KNIEWALD Ministar Milinović embrije djece baca u smeće --> http://www.javno.com/home/hr-hrvatsk...u-smece_262938

*ivancehok.bloger.hr* --> 14.07.09. --> Oplodnja s vjenčanim listom --> http://ivancehok.bloger.hr/

*vecernji.hr* --> 16.07.2009 14:17 --> Ministar Bajs: Večernjak je povrijedio privatnost moje obitelj --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...ji-clanak-4351

*24sata* --> 16.07.2009., 14:01 --> Bajs na pitanja hoce li dati ostavku slijegao ramenima --> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/baj...main_page_news

----------


## Mukica

*vecernji.hr* --> 16.07.2009 14:39 --> MILINOVIĆ NA KONZULTACIJAMA S PREMIJERKOM -Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji ipak na bubnju --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zakon...ju-clanak-4359

ako se sto ponavlja sorry, fakat ko bi sve to upamtio
& fala tinki winki  :Kiss: ) koja je skupljala linkove

----------


## bublica3

http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show...clanak_id=9532

----------


## bublica3

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/pao-s...ji-clanak-4371

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...nije-pada.html

----------


## Mukica

*RTL* --> 16.07.2009. --> MINISTAR I GRAĐANIN Bajs u sukobu interesa zbog umjetne oplodnje --> http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show...clanak_id=9532

*vecernji.hr* --> 16.07.2009 15:30 --> Ministrov prijedlog ići će na doradu: Pao sporni Milinovićev zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/pao-s...ji-clanak-4371

*t-portal* --> 16.07.2009 19:31  --> IZGLASAVANJE U SABORU: Zakon o oplodnji sutra najvjerojatnije pada --> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...nije-pada.html

----------


## Mukica

*Glas Istre* --> 16.07.2009 | 19:08 --> POSTIGNUT KOMPROMIS: Umjetna oplodnja dozvoljena i izvan braka --> http://www.glasistre.hr/hrvatska/vijest/86389

----------


## Mukica

*Glas Istre* --> 02.07.2009 | 13:58 --> LETAK UDRUGE RODA: Laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji --> http://www.glasistre.hr/hrvatska/vijest/80751

*Glas Istre* --> 08.06.2009 | 18:52 --> POTPOMOGNUTA OPLODNJA Adlešič: Zakon je konzervativan --> http://www.glasistre.hr/hrvatska/vijest/72201

*Glas Istre* ---> 08.07.2009 | 20:43 --> POTPOMOGNUTA OPLODNJA Milinović: Nema djece bez oltara --> http://www.glasistre.hr/hrvatska/vijest/83220

----------


## Shanti

javno.hr - 16.7.2009. Kosor intervenirala, Milinović odbio čuti struku

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/kos...-struku_270825

----------


## Kadauna

Zanimljiva računica odmjera snage u Saboru u petak na glasovanju: 

javno.hr - 16.7.2009. Milinović poput Ramba, sam protiv svih


http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/mil...iv-svih_270833

----------


## Mukica

*jutarnji.hr* --> 16.07.2009 18:42 --> Ustupak HDZ-a, bez braka moguća umjetna oplodnja --> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,16,,169781.jl

*javno.hr* ---> 16.07.2009 21:52 --> Milinović poput Ramba, sam protiv svih --> http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/mil...iv-svih_270833

*javno.hr*  --> 16.07.2009 21:52 --> Kosor intervenirala, Milinović odbio čuti struku --> http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/kos...-struku_270825

----------


## aenea

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/preva...ti-clanak-4371

----------


## bublica3

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/kos...-struku_270825

kako može ignorirat stručnjake,... stvarno je bez imalo soli u glavi naš ministar. I nadam se da neće još dugo sjedit u fotelji!

----------


## Matilda

Portal Radija Mrežnica

http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...-srednji-vijek

----------


## medoribica

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## lionne

*Glas Istre:* http://www.glasistre.hr/hrvatska/vijest/86613

----------


## medoribica

*Sabor RH, 17.7.2009.* -->
http://www.tportal.hr/ResourceManage...00&imgId=40165

----------


## medoribica

*tportal.hr* --> 17.7.2009. 18:00 -->
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ava-djeca.html

----------


## Shanti

*Večernji list*, Milinović pobijedio uz asistenciju HSS-a, Autor: Mladenka Šarić 17.07.2009 09:53 http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-a-clanak-4466

*Večernji list*, Darko Milinović: Razapet sam braneći zakon koji je poduprla cijela Vlada, Autor: Mladenka Šarić17.07.2009 22:02 http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/darko...da-clanak-4583

*Večernji list*, Na Facebooku već poziv na prosvjed protiv Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji, Autor: mp 17.07.2009 13:15, http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/na-fa...ji-clanak-4496

*Večernji list*, Prosvjed protiv Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji: Sram vas bilo!, http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/prosv...ilo-video-4569

*Index*, Čist obraz i prljave ruke: HSS pokazao kako se može biti protiv, a biti za, autor Tomislav Klauški, 17.07.2009. 21.30 http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/c...za/442101.aspx

*Index*, Kako je HDZ uspio progurati talibanski zakon kakvog Europa još nije vidjela, autor Jovan Dragišić, 17.07.2009. 22.30 http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/k...la/442162.aspx

*Index*, Prosvjednici poručili HDZ-ovcima: "Sram vas bilo!", autor P.V., 17.07.2009. http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...lo/442149.aspx

----------


## Mukica

hvala Shanti  :Naklon:

----------


## MalenaMM

*HRT* http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx...ash=be0814af39

----------


## Mukica

http://mojportal.hr/zagreb_i_hrvatsk..._roda_prosvjed
http://www.balkanw.org/news/?tag=roda-prosvjed
http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/priti...nskoj-oplodnji
http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?article7924
http://www.cro-rss.com/article_roda_...i__4244637.htm
http://naslov.hr/novosti_hrvatska/Ro...mentari/dcggff
http://www.sbonline.net/hr/clanak119770.htm
http://www.r-1.hr/udruge_roda_i_beta...osvjed/27822_3
http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2
http://forum.net.hr/forums/t/237722.aspx
http://metro-portal.hr/vijesti/hrvat...cije-prosvjeda
http://dnevnohr.com/Kvarner/udruge-r...-prosvjed.html
http://www.zvijezde.hr/roda-poziva-na-prosvjed
http://www.vijesti123.com/UMJETNA_OP...18_sati-120833
http://www.ezadar.hr/clanak/prosvjed...anas-i-u-zadru
http://www.gradpula.com/vijesti-dana...-prosvjed.html
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...u-18-sati.html
http://www.javno.com/hr-zagreb/prosv...plodnji_270923
http://www.do-kraja.com/dforum/vijes...jed-34670.html
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62696/...dz-ovog-zakona

Prosvjed majicama i neumjesni komentari --> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/k...a-kaze-ne.html

http://www.kriz-zivota.com/zoom/4634...utoj_oplodnji/
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ava-djeca.html

itd
itd
itd

----------


## martina123

Vecernji list, 18.7.2009. : http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/prosv...-galerija-4578

----------


## martina123

Jutarnji list, 18.7.2009.: http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...umna,169877.jl

-   http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,17,,169932.jl

----------


## martina123

> kliknite na http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sram-vas-bilo-video-4569

----------


## Shanti

*Večernji list*, kolumne, Bajs je imao više mogućnosti, ali nije smio šutjeti i dići ruku za restriktivni zakon, autorica Jasmina Popović17.07.2009 18:32 http://www.vecernji.hr/index.php?cmd...olumna_id=4548

*Večernji list*, blog, Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji - čekamo novi nastavak sapunice… http://blog.vecernji.hr/zenska-soba/...avak-sapunice/

----------


## martina123

Index.hr, 18.7.: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...lo/442149.aspx

----------


## martina123

T-portal: http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ava-djeca.html

----------


## nabla

Iz regiona:

*POLITIKA* --> 18.07.2009 --> Do deteta uz dva svedoka --> http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/exyu/...vedoka.sr.html

----------


## Shanti

*Večernji list*, Umjetna oplodnja s novim zakonom trostruko skuplja, autorica Sonja Hoffman18.07.2009 18:59 http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/umj...ja-clanak-4680

----------


## Bebel

Ovo me dobro zdrmalo danas. Nadam se da je ovo mjesto gdje to mogu zalijepiti:

_No Dubravka Hrabar, predstojnica Katedre za obiteljsko pravo na zagrebačkom Pravnom fakultetu, smatra da Rode nemaju osnove tražiti zaštitu Ustavnog suda, piše Jutarnji list.

'Reproduktivno pravo, odnosno roditeljstvo, nije zaštićeno ni Ustavom ni međunarodnim dokumentima, pa se ni ne može tražiti zaštita Ustavnog suda. Uz to, Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji nije zakon o liječenju neplodnosti, njime se ne regulira pravo na liječenje i medicinsku pomoć, nego je samo zamjena za prirodnu mogućnost oplodnje. Zakon ne govori o pravu na liječenje, pa samim time ne može biti ni osporavan po toj osnovi', poručuje Hrabar._

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...lodnju-od.html

----------


## laky

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...ti-clanak-4583

----------


## amyx

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,18,,170001.jl


USloveniju i Češku po bebu zbog glupog zakona

----------


## amyx

http://www.vecernji.hr/index.php?cmd...olumna_id=4548

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...ti-clanak-4583

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/umj...ja-clanak-4680

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnju.html

----------


## pujica

dezulovic

http://www.jutarnji.hr/nedjeljni_jut...,19,,170015.jl

----------


## ksena28

http://www.euronews.net/2009/07/18/c...ity-treatment/

----------


## MalenaMM

http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/vijest....VIJESTI=111043

http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/kolumnist.asp?id=29

----------


## MalenaMM

http://www.fertilityproregistry.com/...n_croatia.html

----------


## Gabi

http://www.novilist.hr/2009/07/19/ta...-hrvatske.aspx

----------


## nabla

*jutarnji.hr* --> 29.05.2009 07:15 --> Po jajnu stanicu idem u Moskvu da dijete ne upozna pravu majku--> http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,29,,164977.jl

----------


## Shanti

*Večernji list*,  Kako su se ministru od žena priviđali "(četnički) tenkovi", autor Sergej Županić, 19. srpnja 2009. http://blog.vecernji.hr/antiutopija/...nicki-tenkovi/

----------


## nevena

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,18,,170001.jl

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...umna,170112.jl

----------


## ksena28

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-u-Saboru.html

----------


## ksena28

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43771&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=364d262562

----------


## Bebel

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...u-gradana.html


http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/mes...e_id=main_page

----------


## bublica3

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43542&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=be0814af39

----------


## Bebel

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hsls-...ji-clanak-4892

----------


## ksena28

Stojan De Prato Večernji: o MPO u Europi i Kosorici http://www.vecernji.hr/index.php?cmd...olumna_id=4893 20.07.

----------


## Shanti

*Večernji list*, Mesić: Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji poslat ću na ocjenu ustavnosti,  Jasmina Popović 20.07.2009 17:44 http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/postin...e8c44ed04f68ce

(moram sićušnim slovima prokomentirati, ne zamjerite na radosti, jer i dalje se piše žestoko, evo, Večernjak sam je danas imao četiri nova teksta o antibaby zakonu  :D )

----------


## Shanti

Da mogu, dodala bih u prethodnih post da bude sve na jednom mjestu, ali kako ne mogu, a upravo sam otkrila još jedan (peti danas :D ) tekst na Večernjem...:

*Večenji list*, Zašto je zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji feminističko pitanje, http://blog.vecernji.hr/zenska-soba/...ticko-pitanje/

----------


## Shanti

*Jutarnji list*, Mesić: Milinovićev zakon rušim na Ustavnom sudu, autorica i autor Veronika Rešković, Nikola Jelić, 20.07.2009 17:32 
http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,20,,170192.jl

----------


## MalenaMM

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...-oplodnji.html

----------


## 2805

http://www.vecernji.hr/index.php?cmd...olumna_id=4893

----------


## ksena28

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43829&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=08d6939eb2

vijest nakon emisije Hrvatskog radia Izaberimo zdravlje, gdje je Milinović rekao da će se najesen revidirati zakon "nakon što se pokaže statistika o padu broja rođene djece začete ivf-om" najesen? za 60 dana???

----------


## ksena28

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62997/...jegove-izmjene

----------


## Bebel

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/arlov...ti-clanak-4989

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,21,,170274.jl antibaby zakon na ustavnom sudu prije roka

----------


## Natalina

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## Shanti

*Večernji list*, Mesić na čelu “pokreta otpora”, autorica Anita Malenica, 21.7.2009. http://blog.vecernji.hr/malenica/200...okreta-otpora/

----------


## Imga

http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?Art...30e2&open=four

*Komentar Nataše Škaričić: I nakon odluke Ustavnog suda ostat će bedast i nestručan zakon*




> Ako Ustav bude taj na kojemu će se zakon rušiti *to ne bi smjelo biti – kako su govorili svi, pa i Mesić – radi diskriminacije vanbračnih u odnosu na bračne partnere, nego radi diskriminacije svih skupina kojima se liječenje uvjetuje prethodnim dokazivanjem statusa, ma o čemu se radilo.* Mnogi su, naime, posve zaboravili da po Milinovićevom zakonu bračni partneri koji dolaze na postupke MPO-a liječniku moraju dostaviti vjenčani list, što je van pameti s aspekta ljudskih i  ustavnih prava, ali i prava pacijenata. 
> 
> Analogno činjenici da nitko ne smije uvjetovati liječenje dokazivanjem bilo kakvog statusa,  bračnog ili vanbračnog, *tužbu Ustavnom sudu moći će podnijeti i žene koje ne mogu pristupiti postucima liječenja neplodnosti jer nisu ni u kakvoj vezi.* 
> 
> Nažalost, kada se diskriminatorne odredbe poniše, ostat će nešto na što sam upozoravala danima ranije –   bedast, nestručan zakon kojeg su radili anonimni članovi fantomskog povjerenstva. Milinovićevo zazivanje bračnih zavjeta dok je u Saboru branio zakon, samo je odraz neke vrste političkog ludila, vjerojatno zaraznog, pod čijim je naletom čovjek probuncao vjerujući da govori velike i važne stvari,  dok na papiru ostaje nestručan pamflet kojeg nitko neće pobiti. 
> 
> I nakon rješenja Ustavnog suda imat ćemo zakon nad kojim se stručnjaci smiju, a parovi plaču.


mislim da je ovo odličan point

----------


## ksena28

http://pollitika.com/mentalne-zamke-...o-jos-ne-znamo

ovo je pravi POINT - da je pao zakon pala bi i Vlada, ili barem ministar Milinović!

----------


## nabla

*24sata.hr* --> 18.07.2009 -->'Ministre Milinoviću, moje dijete je sasvim normalno' --> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/min...rmalno/126655/

*24sata.hr* --> 18.07.2009 -->Ispovijesti žena: Ja sam ti majka i čekam te jako dugo --> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/isp...o-dugo/126654/

*Večernji.hr* --> 22.07.2009 --> Alfonso Del Valle: Milinović me nije tražio savjet za Zakon o oplodnji --> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/alfon...ji-clanak-5250

----------


## drndalica

*Miljenko Jergović, Jutarnji list 23.07.'09.-* Hoće li otac Damir zaštititi svoje dijete od ministra Bajsa? http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kom...,23,,170464.jl

----------


## ksena28

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_k...?broj_ID=17040

"Tko će stati u zaštitu dostojanstva tih tisuća i tisuća (od)bačenih zametaka u kojima se dogodio život i imaju pravo na njega? Broja im se ne zna. Gdje su njihove ulice i trgovi? Gdje su njihovi prosvjednici? Tko će drugi za njih podignuti glas do Crkve, isto kao što ga podiže za nestale gradove života u kojima je prema službenim statistikama od 1983. do 2007. u Hrvatskoj pobačeno najmanje 700.000 djece (sedamsto tisuća djece)? "

Glas Koncila, 26.7.2009.

----------


## Natalina

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...on-clanak-5349

----------


## tetana

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/mil...e_id=main_page

----------


## andream

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_k...?broj_ID=17040
opet na žalost naturalistički opisi ali nije ni čudo kad se zna s koje strane dolaze...

----------


## andream

sorry, vidim da je ksena već zalijepila post...

----------


## Bebel

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-sve-nas.html

----------


## Pinky

cini mi se da ovo nije bilo:

*h alter* http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/hrvat...feministi-sute

*zenska mreza*  http://www.zenska-mreza.hr/izjave/mi...i_poredak.html
*
iskorak* http://www.iskorak.org/2009/07/10/pr...skoj-oplodnji/

----------


## Pinky

jos malo h altera

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/polit...-i-izvan-braka

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/polit...vicevog-zakona

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/polit...etao-milinovic

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/politika/oplodim-ti-ja

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/ljuds...-nema-oplodnje

i jedan stariji, ali ista tematika

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/vijes...olickog-morala

----------


## Pinky

zamirzine:

http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?ar...erche=oplodnja

http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?ar...erche=oplodnja

+ zanimljivo istrazivanje stajalista o "umjetnoj" oplodnji i pobacaju: STANOVNIŠTVO O UMJETNOJ OPLODNJI I POBAČAJU - istraživanje javnog mnijenja od 21.04.05.

http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?ar...erche=oplodnja

----------


## Pinky

*politika.com* 

http://pollitika.com/in-vitro-verita...nskoj-oplodnji

----------


## Pinky

odlicno:
cunterview.net: Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji - djeluj! 

http://www.cunterview.net/index.php/...-oplodnja.html

----------


## Pinky

*slobodna dalmacija:

Sabor: za oporbu zakon o oplodnji rigidan* 

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...7/Default.aspx
*
Oplodnja na popravnom: antibaby zakon hitno pred ustavne suce*

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...1/Default.aspx

*Mesić najavio da će zatražiti procjenu ustavnosti Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji*

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...4/Default.aspx
*
Bajs: Glasovanje za zakon bilo u dogovoru s Friščićem* 

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...7/Default.aspx

*Izglasan Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji* 

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...0/Default.aspx

*Osigurana većina: umjetna oplodnja i za izvanbračne zajednice*

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...0/Default.aspx

*Umjetna oplodnja: "To je debilni zakon"*

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...5/Default.aspx
*
Prkić opet u akciji: Ministre, brak ne znači potpis!*

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...8/Default.aspx

----------


## Gabi

Članak moje školske kolegice koja će uskoro na VV, bez vjenčanog lista:

http://femina.hr/clanak/index/r/1/c/...ojoj-maternici

----------


## ina33

Scan članka "U potpomognutoj oplodnji najbolnija je - ZATUCANOST" - Večernji list, 25.07.2009., podlistak "Obzor":

http://picasaweb.google.hr/margetina...at=directlink#

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Scan članka "U potpomognutoj oplodnji najbolnija je - ZATUCANOST" - Večernji list, 25.07.2009., podlistak "Obzor":
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.hr/margetina...at=directlink#


Hvala Ina33 bojala sam se da ga necu procitati jer nisam kupila tiskano izdanje.  :Kiss:

----------


## elena

Bravo za članak u VL, hvala svima.

Sad sam vidjela da na T-Portalu na vrhu stranice imaju linkove na vruće teme: Rebalans, Svinjska gripa i MPO-doduše piše umjetna, ali skupljeni svi članci s portala na tu tematiku kronološki:
http://www.tportal.hr/tema?keywords=umjetna+oplodnja

----------


## aenea

Ne mogu odoljeti..isto staro, ali valja   :Grin:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zz_E...eature=related

----------


## sorciere

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/kos...main_page_news

 :shock: 

ko je tu lud?

----------


## lilium

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/kazne...ka-clanak-5690
kako kazu... "nužnost pojačane kontrole o tome u što se i kako troši svaka zdravstvena kuna u sustavu nametnula je recesija..."

direktno se ne tiče MPO-a, no logicna je asocijacija na novi MPO zakon koji, ako se primijeni vodi u neracionalnu potrosnju zbog neoptimalnih postupaka...

----------


## Kadauna

ako želite slušati Kosoricu kako kaže da zakon o MPO treba mijenjati: 

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=44257&cHash=98ca474aed


negdje oko 18. minute

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...,27,,170897.jl

"Ministar je, navodno, u svojoj kući primijenio umjetnu oplodnju - a u Saboru je drugačije glasovao. I diže se glas za glasom da ga proglase neiskrenim, prijetvornim. Tvrde da javnost ima pravo znati o njegovu privatnom životu jer on je javna osoba? Ne ulazeći u pitanje ministrove privatnosti - zašto se ne sjetiti da je i to dijete osoba koja i te kako ima pravo na privatnost? Ono bi po zakonu imalo pravo o biološkom podrijetlu sve saznati kad postigne punoljetnost." BUDALA

----------


## molu

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-epruvete.html

----------


## lilium

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ci/443713.aspx

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...nju-i-nev.aspx

----------


## Bebel

> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novosti/hdz-placa-umjetnu-oplodnju-i-nev.aspx


http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-parovima.html

----------


## nina09

http://varazdinske-vijesti.hr/pdf/3369/04-28-07.pdf

----------


## Gabi

http://varazdinske-vijesti.hr/3369/za-zdravlje/

----------


## Indi

Blato (Korčula) plaća potpomognutu oplodnju parovima.

http://dulist.hr/content/view/5514/128/

----------


## Gabi

"Ovaj zakon nikome ništa ne naređuje pa prema tome oni koji se protive medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji zbog svoga svetonazora, to neće ni koristiti. A naša je obaveza kao zastupnika svih građana i svih svjetonazora zakonima omogućiti korištenje najsuvrenmenijih medicinskih metoda onim građanima kojima njihov svjetonazor to ne zabranjuje.
Veoma poštujem svakoga tko živi u skladu sa svojim svjetonazorom ali se oštro protivim da taj svoj svjetonazor ovozemaljskim zakonima nameće drugima."

Dragutin Lesar

http://drlesar.bloger.hr/post/na-rub...i/1593123.aspx

----------


## Bebel

tportal.hr- Autor: O.I. Novokmet, 30.07.09.-  Vlada provodi politiku 'bijele kuge': 

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...jele-kuge.html

----------


## Bebel

Datum objave: 30.07.2009 09:29, tportal.hr, Autor: HRT / tportal.hr

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...vnom-sudu.html

----------


## ZO

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ti-Zakona.html

----------


## Bebel

tportal; Datum objave:30.07.2009 12:18; Autor: Hina/tportal

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...vnom-sudu.html

----------


## martina123

Link: http://www.kanal-ri.hr/internet-tv.asp

Vijesti, 30.7.09.

----------


## aenea

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...aju-Vladu.html
 :Laughing:

----------


## gupi51

Mislim da se članak inače ne može u cijelosti porčitati pa kopiram cijeli:

ZAGREB – Kad je početkom srpnja javnosti predstavljao novi Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, ministar Darko Milinović ustvrdio je kako je riječ o liberalnom zakonu koji će, između ostalog, broj besplatnih pokušaja potpomognute oplodnje povećati s dosadašnja tri na šest. Hrvatska će, tvrdio je ministar, plaćati ženama šest postupaka, odnosno »tura« ljekova, dok većina europskih zemalja plaća tri. Jednako tako, dodao je, zakon ne navodi ni dobno ograničenje ženama do kada mogu na potpomognutu oplodnju.
    Ministar je obmanuo zastupnike i javnost, ističu, međutim, u udruzi roditelja – RODA i BETA, koja okuplja ljude s problemom neplodnosti. Zbog njegovih informacija o tim navodnim odredbama zakona, koji je na snagu stupio u petak, naime, žene misle da imaju pravo na dvostruko više besplatnih postupaka nego do sada, što nije točno. Potvrđuje to i odgovor HZZO-a, u kojem stoji kako »novim Zakonom o medicinskoj oplodnji nije utvrđen broj postupaka medicinske oplodnje na koje žena ima pravo na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja, već će se to pravo urediti odgovarajućim zakonskim, podzakonskim i ostalim provedbenim propisima«. Do donošenja tih propisa, kažu, na snazi su još uvijek stari propisi, koji utvrđuju da žena ima pravo na tri besplatna postupka, i to do 38 godina starosti. Drugim riječima, u narednih šest mjeseci, koliko ministar, po zakonu, ima vremena za donošenje provedbenih akata, medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja obavljat će se po starim provedbenim propisima. Iako u zakonu stoji kako žena, da bi imala pravo na pomoć, »mora biti u starosnoj dobi primjerenoj za rađanje«, provedbeni pravilnik kaže da to može biti najviše 38 godina, što do daljnjega ostaje. Novim zakonom definirano je kako će o »primjerenoj« dobi odlučivati liječnik, pa je upitno kako će žena s, primjerice 35 godina, prihvatiti konačnu »presudu« liječnika koji tvrdi da nade više nema, a ona možda ipak postoji.
    »Imamo slučaj žene stare 34 godine kojoj su tvrdili da odustane, no ona je bila uporna, i u posljednjem je pokušaju ipak ostala trudna«, kaže Tihana Lesjak iz udruge BETA, napominjući kako bi dob žene zakonski ipak trebala biti striktno određena, ali povećana na 43 godine. Liječnička konačna dijagnoza, kaže Lesjak, ne mora biti i apsolutno točna, a i liječnike se dovodi u nezahvalnu situaciju jer će, prema vlastitoj procjeni, morati ženi »presuđivati«.
    Stari zakon iz 1978. godine, ističe Karmen Rivoseki-Simić iz udruge RODA bio je, nevjerojatno, daleko liberalniji od novog, jer ničim nije ograničavao reproduktivno pravo žene, osim ako su za to postojali opravdani zdravstveni razlozi. Svaka je žena imala pravo na oplodnju, a ako je trebala sjeme drugog muškarca, morala je imati za to odobrenje muža, a ako muža nije imala, nije trebala niti odobrenje. Donacija sperme bila je anonimna, a doniranje jajne stanice bilo je »zabranjeno« jer se ne spominje, budući da u to vrijeme nije bilo niti izvedivo. Sada, osim što broj besplatnih pokušaja do daljnjega ostaje na maksimalna tri, kažu žene u udrugama, uvodi se zamrzavanje jajnih stanica umjesto zametaka, što će, ukupno, broj uspješnih oplodnji svesti na jednu trećinu dosadašnjih. Rijetko koja žena uspije zatrudnjeti u prva tri postupka, a u svakom pokušaju primi 20 do 40 injekcija, pri čemu jedna košta 370 kuna, tako da za jedan postupak mora platiti i do 15.000 kuna.

----------


## Bebel

http://www.otvoreni.hr/default.aspx?id=11&ostale=1

ovo sam danas načula na radiju (bila sam na telefonu) pa cijeli dan tražim i evo (već sam mislila da sam to umislila)

http://www.otvoreni.hr/default.aspx?id=11&ostale=1


O OPLODNJI
Upravno vijeće HZZO-a izmijenilo je Odluku o osnovama za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju zdravstvene zaštite iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja i Osnovnu listu lijekova. Time je omogućeno znatno više pokušaja medicinske oplodnje. HZZO podsjeća da je do sada pokrivao troškove do tri pokušaja oplodnje u žena do 38. godine života. Sada je osigurano pravo na šest pokušaja oplodnje, s tim da žena nakon svakog poroda ima pravo na novih šest pokušaja.Izbrisana je dobna granica za medicinsku oplodnju na teret HZZO-a.
Objavljeno:  4.8.2009 12:17:47

----------


## pak

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=44914&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=393a8f058f

----------


## mmaslacak

http://www.24sata.hr/show/clanak/sev...e_id=main_page

----------


## andream

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/izgub...to-clanak-7393

----------


## ina33

Podrška cro celebrityja, članak "Seve Jadranki: Ako imaš m... ukini Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji": 

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spek...3/Default.aspx

----------


## ina33

Ima danas u JL Živko Kustić koolumnu s naslovom "Muka s djecom i s anđelima", u biti napada abortus, a i MPO (kao što sam čula da je jedan svećenik rekao - idući na redu (nakon MPO-a) je abortus). Argumentacija mu ide u stilu da je MPO loš jer bez obzira koliko stari bili embriji "mali čovjek je svaki put usmrćen" i da "ako svijet mora podnositi mlijune žrtvovane djece godišnje kakva smisla ima toliko nastojanje da se barem neko dijete dovede na svijet dvojbenom umjetnom oplodnjom?". Ali, kao kad su već začeta i rođena, onda MPO djeca imaju Božji blagoslov i pravo na krštenje, ako sam ga shvatila - mislim da na JL stranici nema link.

----------


## disciplina

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## disciplina

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## Bebel

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sdp-n...ji-clanak-7849

----------


## Natalina

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/fra-l...ze-clanak-8013




> Zašto takva čežnja za majkom?
> U čovjeku postoji potreba za ocem i za majkom. Malo se bojim u današnje vrijeme u medicinskim eksperimentima raznih umjetnih oplodnji da dijete neće znati tko mu je otac, a tko majka, jer majka može drugoj majci iznijeti dijete. Bojim se da gubimo nešto korijenski, nešto jako naravno i što je duboko u čovjeku te da ono što se smatralo rijetkim i izuzetnim zahvatom može postati obično i uobičajeno. Kao što je danas, primjerice, normalno u oplodnjama životinjskih vrsta postići da se to radi serijski, kako već to rade veterinari. A čovjek u sebi svojom naravnošću osjeća oslonjenost na oca i majku.

----------


## Natalina

http://www.jutarnji.hr/clanak/art-2009,8,11,,172444.jl

----------


## bebita

ma ovo je sramota!šta imaju od zabadanja nosa u tuđe privatne živote i odluke?šta milinovića briga šta ja radim sa svojim jajnicima?!ne mogu virovat!!!    :Evil or Very Mad: ....žene moje,bar postoje druge ne tako nazadne zemlje kao ova naša di možemo otići napraviti naše bebače  :D

----------


## taca70

Malo poduzi clanak vezano za donacije ali interesantan.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...gs-12-000.html

----------


## sorciere

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/boz...main_page_news




> Svečanu misu na predvodio je nadbiskup splitsko-makarski mons. Marin Barišić. Spomenuvši problem niskog nataliteta u Hrvatskoj osvrnuo se i na zakon kojim se, kako je rekao, *egoistične želje žele pretvoriti u legalizirana prava*, a s druge strane već začetom ljudskom životu uskraćuje se to pravo.


  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

neću postati, ali moram na ovaj članak i ja   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
srećom pa imam niski tlak...

----------


## aenea

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,17,,173000.jl

----------


## nina1

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/zbo...main_page_news

----------


## ZO

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnju.html

----------


## ZO

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...7/0191006.html

----------


## bublica3

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...6-mjeseci.html

----------


## Gabi

http://inmagazin.dnevnik.hr/multimed...-probleme.html

----------


## nina1

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,20,,173346.jl

----------


## mare41

Ajmo curice, komentirajte članak na jutarnjem, ja sam bila prefina  :Smile:

----------


## Deja2

Odličan članak u jutarnjem! Super si ovo organizirala  Martina!  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

puno hvala Martina   :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

:Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Gabi

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,20,,173465.jl

----------


## gugi32

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

 :?

----------


## bublica3

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ca/446810.aspx

----------


## bublica3

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...ra-clanak-8791

----------


## pak

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...ena-mlada.aspx

----------


## aenea

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...m-u-dzepu.html

----------


## Aurora*

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=46180&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=d3503b7cfe

Vijest pod naslovom _Zamrzavanje u iznimnim slucajevima_ iz koje moram istaknuti danasnje sluzbeno priopcenje Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi:

_Kada tijekom postupka medicinske oplodnje dolazi do nemogućnosti implantacije zametka zbog zdravstvenih razloga, tada postoji obveza čuvanja zametaka do trenutka kada će implantacija biti moguća. To je ovim zakonom definirano i omogućeno, te će biti razrađeno pravilnicima koji su u izradi._

Obratite molim paznju na boldano!  :shock:

----------


## aenea

http://jutarnji.hr/komentari/clanak/...anak,173619.jl :D

----------


## Mukica

Nije dovoljno! Dopustite nam zamrzavanje više zametaka

----------


## Gabi

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/n...slja-laze.html

----------


## andream

Žalosno je što u anketi na gore spomenutoj stranici "Vjerujete li Milinoviću", većina ispitanika u potpunosti vjeruje istome (gotovo 2/3 anketiranih!).

----------


## tikica_69

Osim sto njemu ne vjerujem, ne vjerujem ni u vjerodostojnost tih podataka

----------


## Nene2

> Žalosno je što u anketi na gore spomenutoj stranici "Vjerujete li Milinoviću", većina ispitanika u potpunosti vjeruje istome (gotovo 2/3 anketiranih!).


vidim da je angažirao dovoljan broj poslušnika da spašavaju njegovu guzicu!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2009/08/2....asp?r=tem&c=1

----------


## Gost 1

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,22,,173602.jl

----------


## frka

doslo mi je da placem kad sam vidjela rezultate ankete.. strasno..

----------


## bublica3

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/klini...ju-clanak-9131

----------


## aenea

Prenose sa Večernjeg, ali pišu..
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...Sloveniju.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=46352&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=39f2e25f43

najavljena konferencija za novinare SDP-a nazvana LAZI MINISTRA MILINOVICA

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Već viđeno, ali zgodan mi je ovaj pojam "Milinovićev efekt"

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...3/0094006.html

----------


## mmaslacak

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...8/Default.aspx

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sdp-u...ke-clanak-9186

----------


## aenea

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ju/447184.aspx

i sa konferencije

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/l...cu/447260.aspx

----------


## aenea

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...eplodnost.html

----------


## Lamona

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,24,,173830.jl

----------


## Lamona

Na jutarnjem ima i video s konferencije

----------


## Balulalow

Iz slovenskih medija: o selidbi hrvatskih klinika u slo
zurnal24.si

siol

----------


## andream

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0

----------


## andream

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...4/0265006.html

----------


## Gabi

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,24,,173905.jl

----------


## Gabi

Zakon ćemo mijenjati u jednom dijelu. 
U kojem?
U jednom:

gle tko mi to govori  :Mad:

----------


## Gabi

Komentar Jadranke Kosor:

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=46352&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=896836f7b6

----------


## Gabi

Večernji - Milinović je popustio Jadranki Kosor

----------


## Gost 1

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/n...iteljstvo.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n1


ne znam koliko je ovome za vjerovati :?  :? posebno sto clanci nisu pisali strucnjaci pa cudno zvuci formulacija: 




> Večernji list piše kako je iz Vlade potvrđeno da se na izmjena zakona već radi, te se može očekivati da će se zabrana zamrzavanja viška zametaka ukinuti.


Koji visak zametaka??

ili iz Vecernjeg LIsta: 




> Iz Vlade nam je potvrđeno da se na izmjenama zakona radi te da već u ovom trenutku nije preoptmistično vjerovati da će se zabrana zamrzavanja viška zametaka - ukinuti! HSLS, kao koalicijski partner, na tom je putu nedvojbeno puno učinio, a, kako nam je rečeno, i premijerka J. Kosor slaže se da zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka prilično ograničava liječenje neplodnosti i začeće.

----------


## nina1

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ze/447555.aspx

----------


## bublica3

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=46558&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=c1d09ed868

----------


## Gabi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...ra-clanak-9514

----------


## aenea

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## aenea

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,26,,174096.jl

----------


## Gabi

Milinovićevi zakoni- video

----------


## Gabi

U dnevniku HRT-a o Milinoviću

----------


## Lamona

Šimunić kaže da se zamrzavanje jajnih stanica obavlja u Hrvatskoj već 4,5 gofina + gostovanje ovog ..hm..hm.. u dnevniku sinoć

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=46558&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=c1d09ed868

edit:pino editirala "pridjev"

----------


## lilium

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/65756/...jadranku-kosor

Novinar je dobro napisao!
"No realno govoreći, sva trojica zajedno nisu nanijela štetu imidžu vladajuće kolicije, koliko je to uspio Milinović zakonom koji de facto onemogućava umjetnu oplodnju. Unatoč upozorenjima renomiranih liječnika, predstavnica ženskih udruga, dokazima da će nastati golema šteta i smanjiti se broj novorođene djece u Hrvatskoj, ministar zdravstva je sve ignorirao i progurao ovaj štetni dokument. Da paradoks bude potpun, riječ je o liječniku koji je u prošlosti obavljao abortuse, a sada se predstavlja kao neumoljivi branitelj života od trenutka začeća, i svojim postupcima posve ignorira upozorenja stručne javnosti."

----------


## lilium

U medijima nedostaje dobrih clanaka na engleskom - pronasla sam ova 2 novija:

http://www.setimes.com/cocoon/setime.../17/feature-01

http://www.euranet.eu/eng/Today/News...oatian-IVF-law

----------


## aenea

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0
ahaaaaaaa..on njoj prkosi, ne demantira ju!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kadauna

e ovoga se i ja bojim, sve vise, ja koja sam bila sigurna da zakon nece proci, ja koja sam vjerovala u zdravi ljudski razum: 

_Na kraju će u vrhu HDZ-u doći do kompromisa koji će uvažavati sve bitne odrednice zakona, ali će se iz njega maknuti formulacije koje bi mogle pasti na Ustavnom sudu._ 

ovo je iz clanka koji je stavila Aenea.

----------


## lilium

Ministar je 27.8. zasluzio titulu "Biser dana":

http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?Art...4-439da931bc42

„Naporima tadašnje potpredsjednice Vlade, danas predsjednice Vlade i HDZ-a i Vlade u cjelini, Hrvatska se nije oporavila dugih sedam godina od Milankinih, SDP-ovih zakona.“ 
Ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović odgovarajući na oporbene kritike zbog zaostalog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji.

----------


## fritulica1

ne znam je li ovo vec bilo...

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/65849/...artijskom-moci

----------


## fritulica1

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/65756/...jadranku-kosor

ovo je dobar tekst.

----------


## Kadauna

novi pravilnici

http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show...&video_id=3950

----------


## Mukica

Milinović pokazao zube Jadranki Kosor

----------


## pak

http://www.osijek031.com/osijek.php?topic_id=21108

----------


## Kadauna

glavne vijesti RTL-a danas, negdje oko 10:38 sati.......

parovi odlaze u Sloveniju na MPO, tamo ostavljaju pare, Vlaisavljevic........

Kazu da su postupci zaustavljeni u HR do uskladjivanja zakona


Tikice HVALA   :Naklon:

----------


## Kadauna

> glavne vijesti RTL-a danas, negdje oko 10:38 sati.......
> 
> parovi odlaze u Sloveniju na MPO, tamo ostavljaju pare, Vlaisavljevic........
> 
> Kazu da su postupci zaustavljeni u HR do uskladjivanja zakona
> 
> 
> Tikice HVALA


pa evo i link
http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show...&video_id=3956

----------


## lilium

Da stavimo link i ovdje tako da imamo kompletnu kronologiju na jednoj temi:
"U tekstu pod naslovom Milinović: Liječnici i sestre, odmah prekinite lažna bolovanja! uglavnom se govori o MPO.":
http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,31,,174569.jl 
clanak detaljnije komentiran na temi:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=82021

Vecernjak, krece "cudjenje" oko broja zamrznutih zametaka:
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sto-s...a-clanak-10251

----------


## pujica

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,31,,174699.jl

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0

ponavljaju vijesti iz Jutarnjeg da Milinovic popusta i da se mijenja MPO zakon

----------


## bublica3

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-proslost.html

˝MILINOVIĆ DOŠAO PAMETI
Skandalozni Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji odlazi u prošlost!¨



*
DALI JE OVO ISTINA?*

----------


## lilium

:Evil or Very Mad:  ovo ne ide u rubriku "samo dobre vijesti":  
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/65925/...jecu-bez-seksa 
pa koje gluposti taj  pise .... trebalo bi mu poslati istine i lazi o MPO s psebnom posvetom...

----------


## bublica3

> ovo ne ide u rubriku "samo dobre vijesti":  
> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/65925/...jecu-bez-seksa 
> pa koje gluposti taj  pise .... trebalo bi mu poslati istine i lazi o MPO s psebnom posvetom...


koji je ovo needucirani pijun?

----------


## aenea

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47116&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=630501cdb3

----------


## tikica_69

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...9,1,,174835.jl

I Azebejdzan ce nas presisati u liberalnosti   :Nope:

----------


## bublica3

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/polit...ama-iz-gospica

----------


## bublica3

¨Ako se nastavi ovakva politika kojoj ton daju trenutno hrvatski desničari i kočničari, onda ne idemo naprijed, nego se vraćamo brzinom svjetlosti, na početak. Ovakva konzervativna politika, iskazana i Zakonom o oplodnji za koju ministar dr. Milinović u kameru ne trepnuvši, kaže da spada među  liberalnije u Evropi, vrijeđa žene i ljude koji žele djecu, smanjit će ionako nizak natalitet. U tome sudjeluje i ministar Bajs, dvoličnjak bez presedana koji iskoristivši vakuum dolazi do djeteta, a kada to treba omogućiti drugima, glasa za nazadni  zakon, kojim će se, na inicijativu predsjednika Mesića, baviti i Ustavni sud. Opća društvena kriza najopasnije se reflektira baš u brojnosti stanovništva Hrvatske sve do toga da nam prijeti izumiranje kao nacije .¨...

http://www.virovitica.net/ljubo-r.-w...a-slama/11144/

----------


## Gabi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...i-clanak-10487

----------


## Gabi

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47222&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=6e6f6ed07c

----------


## Gabi

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## ksena28

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...-oplodnje.html  verzija nove tv

----------


## Gabi

Video s današnje konferencije:
http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47222&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=6e6f6ed07c

----------


## lilium

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/66162/...nskoj-oplodnji

ovo se ne čuje na hrtovom prilogu (ili mi je promaklo)
"Ističe kako je 100-tinjak članova Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju svjesno da će trebati usavršiti postupak vitrifikacije jajnih stanica te poručuje kako parovi zbog toga neće biti zakinuti, da se ne trebaju bojati neuspjeha i odlaziti u inozemne centre."

----------


## Šiškica

MM je bio na toj  konferenciji za novinare i baš smo imali raspravu o tome što je rečeno..

Ili  MM nije dobro skužio ili je novinar krivo napisao .. Navodno da svi parovi koji su bili u postupku do 31.7. neće trebati riješavati papirologiju nego nastavljaju s postupcima..

----------


## ksena28

> MM je bio na toj  konferenciji za novinare i baš smo imali raspravu o tome što je rečeno..
> 
> Ili  MM nije dobro skužio ili je novinar krivo napisao .. Navodno da svi parovi koji su bili u postupku do 31.7. neće trebati riješavati papirologiju nego nastavljaju s postupcima..


ovako sam ja već prije shvatila... kao mi samo nastavljamo...

----------


## sbonetic

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...istra-zdr.aspx

----------


## Gabi

Davor Butković,JL: 

Vlada J. Kosor morat će promijeniti tri HDZ-ova bitna zakona

----------


## nevena

Milinovic priznao: Mijenjamo zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji (www.net.hr)

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...2/0346006.html

----------


## gupi51

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...istra-zdr.aspx

----------


## Pinky

> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novosti/kopernikanski-obrat-ministra-zdr.aspx


odlican!

----------


## Jelena

Što kažu Vladine novine:

"S obzirom na to da novi zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji zabranjuje dosad korištenu metodu zamrzavanja zametaka, Šimunić kaže kako je svjestan da ta metoda daje bolje rezultate, ali smatra da će i nova tehnologija zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, *ako je liječnici dobro svladaju*, polučiti uspjeh.
»Struka je svjesna da ćemo se morati više truditi, ali parovi neće biti zakinuti i ne trebaju se bojati katastrofe i odlaziti u inozemne centre«, kazao je Šimunić."

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2009/09/0....asp?r=unu&c=6

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zamrz...i-clanak-11592  zabrana zamrzavanja ostaje!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

http://it.euronews.net/2009/07/18/cr...i-vietata-la-/

----------


## Kadauna

> http://it.euronews.net/2009/07/18/croazia-si-alla-fecondazione-assistita-anche-per-i-non-sposati-vietata-la-/


Bublice, moze neki kratki sazetak napisanog?

----------


## Bebel

od 2.09.

Izvadak iz člana:
_Parovi koji tek trebaju krenuti s potpomognutom oplodnjom, a koji su na listama čekanja ranije od 31. srpnja ove godine, na tretmane idu po staroj praksi te ne trebaju dodatnu papirologiju._



http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/isk...e_id=main_page

----------


## bublica3

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://it.euronews.net/2009/07/18/croazia-si-alla-fecondazione-assistita-anche-per-i-non-sposati-vietata-la-/
> 
> 
> Bublice, moze neki kratki sazetak napisanog?


HRVATSKA: DA za pomoć potpomognute oplodnje neoženjenim parovima, zabranjeno zamrzavanje zametaka. 

Hrvatski sabor glasovao novi zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, uz konzervativna i diskriminatorna pravila smatra se od strane oporbe lijevog centra i Udruga, među ostalim, zabranjuje skladištenje embrija.

Opozicija i neki saborski zastupnici su napustili sabor za vrijeme glasovanja, optužujući vladu o proglašenju "srednjovjekovnog zakona", ali nije uspio neutralizirati kvorum potreban za odobrenje. To je uspjelo samo u amandmanu koji omogućava IVF i za neudate parove moraju dokazati da žive zajedno  najmanje tri godine. 

Ostaje zabranjeno zamrzavanje i pohranjivanje zametaka, a liječnici mogu odbiti izvršiti postupak "zbog svoje savjesti." 

Do sada, potpomognuta olodnja  u Hrvatskoj je bila uređena Zakonom o sedamdesetih godina, rođeno je najmanje 15.000 djece.

----------


## lilium

Tomic u Jutarnjem:
http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...9,5,,175182.jl

----------


## BHany

još jedan  :/ 
http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/min...-spermu_274992

----------


## bublica3

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47628&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=19b1f90043

----------


## bublica3

sad je bilo na dnevniku HRT1 da je RODA podnjela tužbu na ustavni sud protiv zakona.

----------


## bublica3

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...9,7,,175479.jl

----------


## andream

Uz naslov "Milinović ipak pobijedio"   :Evil or Very Mad:  
http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...9,7,,175537.jl

----------


## Kadauna

> Uz naslov "Milinović ipak pobijedio"   
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...9,7,,175537.jl




 :Crying or Very sad:  a stvarno sam se nadala.... moramo ocito cekati da prodju ustavne tuzbe no do tada ce biti huge harm done   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nevena

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/mil...e_id=main_page

Milinovic vs. Kosor: Nista od zamrzavanja zametaka
24 sata, 08.09.2009.

----------


## ksena28

Što se tiče Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji Milinović je opovrgnuo nagađanja da je on pobijedio premijerku Kosor tako što nije uvažio njezine liberalnije stavove.
- Ovaj zakon se mijenja na zahtjev premijerke i kod nas u HDZ-u nema pobjednika i poraženih. Jedino od koga možemo izgubiti je SDP, ali tek za 15 do 20 godina - kaže Milinović.

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/mil...e_id=main_page

----------


## gričanka

Ima i ovo:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

 :Mad:

----------


## Jelena

toliko o praćenju znanstvenih dostignuća:
http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2009/09/04/0395006.html




> Ovaj veliki napredak objavljen je u poznatom znanstvenom časopisu Nature i mogao bi omogućiti ženama koje imaju nevaljale jajne stanice da rode zdravu djecu, i to bez potrebe za donorskom jajnom stanicom.
> 
> No, čak i kad bi se to tehnički moglo primjenjivati kod ljudi, u Hrvatskoj bi trebalo ponovno mijenjati zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji, budući da se trenutnoj inačici zakona zabranjuju bilo kakve manipulacije jajnim stanicama.

----------


## Gabi

JL:
...rekao je Milinović koji nije želio potvrditi niti demantirati da na kraju ipak izmjenama zakona neće biti zamrzavanja zametaka što bi značilo poraz Kosor, te da će se svi detalji izmjena Zakona znati za dva dana.

Milinović: Slijedi velika era Jadranke Kosor na čelu vlade i HDZ-a

----------


## Gabi

Staro, ali zanimljivo    :Laughing:  

DARKO MILINOVIĆ VS VEDRANA RUDAN

----------


## Gabi

24 sata:

"No poručujem liječnicima da niti jedan, koji bi na bilo koji način odbio pomoći pacijentu zbog njegove vjere, spola, rase ili nacionalnosti, ne može biti u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu" - zaključio je Milinović

...a čl.38 Zakona o medicnskoj oplodnji???

Tlak mi je super unatoč tome što mi kao ministru svaki dan piju krv

----------


## Kadauna

izasao u nacionalu clanak pod naslovom: 

*MILlNOVICEV zakon naudaru struke*

nema ocito online samo u hardcopy izdanju. Tko hoce da mu posaljem neka javi. 

Pino, Ksena, Gabi, zna li to netko dici na google grupu?

----------


## lilium

on-line se moze doci samo do dijela clanka na:
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/66432/...u-roditeljstvu

MILINOVIĆEV zakon na udaru struke  'Država ne smije ograničavati parove u roditeljstvu' 
Dubravka Šimonović, članica UN-ova Odbora za uklanjanje diskriminacije žena te članica nacionalnog Bioetičkog povjerenstva za medicinu Vlade RH, u Nacionalu objašnjava greške ministra zdravstva u osmišljavanju novog zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji 

...kažu:  'RESTRIKTIVAN I NEDORAĐEN ZAKON'

----------


## Kadauna

evo bilo na RTL-u, nece biti zamrzavanje zametaka

----------


## Gabi

Slušajte ovo:

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47744&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=30597398d7

 :Mad:

----------


## bublica3

> on-line se moze doci samo do dijela clanka na:
> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/66432/...u-roditeljstvu
> 
> MILINOVIĆEV zakon na udaru struke  'Država ne smije ograničavati parove u roditeljstvu' 
> Dubravka Šimonović, članica UN-ova Odbora za uklanjanje diskriminacije žena te članica nacionalnog Bioetičkog povjerenstva za medicinu Vlade RH, u Nacionalu objašnjava greške ministra zdravstva u osmišljavanju novog zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji 
> 
> ...kažu:  'RESTRIKTIVAN I NEDORAĐEN ZAKON'


ima li to tiskano izdanje. Baš me zanima šta piše dalje.

----------


## Gabi

http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show...aslovnica_id=2

----------


## gričanka

Evo još:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...iteljstvo.html

----------


## gričanka

> Slušajte ovo:
> 
> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=47744&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=30597398d7


Ma pitam se da li gđa No 1 uopće makar letimično pročitala novi zakon?
Iz intervjua s M.Bagom ispred sabornice prije izvjesnog vremena jasno se dalo zaključiti da nije to tada učinila. Da ju sada netko od novinara priupita npr. "Što mislite o čl.38 zakona, a radi se o pravu na odbijanje pomoći od strane liječnika?" dam se kladiti da bi iznenađeno odgovorila: "A jel? Ima i to?!" Eto ja premijerku tako doživljavam i uopće nisam iznenađena njenim izjavama! Samo sam   :Mad:   jer imam osjećaj da njoj zapravo nije sasvim jasno zašto je zamrzavanje zametaka sporno ali i jako važno u MPOu.   :Mad:

----------


## Gabi

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/k...azi.html#video

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/premi...u-clanak-16106

Vrh stranke stao je na njezinu stranu, pa će u Sabor biti upućene izmjene spomenutih zakona, čime se, pak, otvara prostor za dodatnu intervenciju u Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji u kojim se amandmanom na kraju rasprave može ugraditi odredba kojom će se omogućiti zamrzavanje zametaka.

----------


## ksena28

Svom stranačkom zamjeniku i ministru zdravstva danas nije htjela popustiti: on je inzistirao da Vlada donese uredbu i odmah izmjeni Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji, a ona je rekla ‘Ne’ i poslala izmjene Zakona u Sabor na raspravu.

To znači da se sporna odredba o zabrani zamrzavanja zametaka još uvijek može promijeniti. 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...9,9,,175747.jl

----------


## lilium

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/na-kl...a-clanak-16169

Na klinici iz 'Čarolije' educiraju se o brzom zamrzavanju jajnih stanica

Studijsko putovanje traje samo tri dana, organiziraju ga proizvođači opreme za potpomognutu oplodnju, a zasad se provodi u Italiji, u klinici iz sapunice “Čarolija”.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.rtl.hr/clanak/kosor:-osta...vi-trac/11019/


ma dajte poslusajte ovaj intervju s RTL-om, mislim da premijerka ostavlja stvarno prostora za izmjene......

----------


## gričanka

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...esec-dana.html
I meni se čini da ja Jaca pomalo tajnovita i mogla bi istrčati s nekim iznenađencem, nadam se ugodnim za nas!

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,10,,175830.jl

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/tko-i...t-clanak-16384

uzalud nam veselje, premijerka nije na našoj strani...

----------


## gričanka

Evo još anti-veselja:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-zametaka.html
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

> Ujedno obavještavam da su pravilnici kojima se razrađuje Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji upućeni u objavu, nakon što su dobili pozitivno očitovanje od strane struke, Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju i Hrvatske liječničke komore, te će tijekom dana biti dostavljeni i bolničkim zdravstvenim ustanovama koje obavljaju postupke medicinske oplodnje. 
> 
> MINISTAR 
> 
> mr. Darko Milinović, dr.med.


http://www.mzss.hr/hr/novosti/priopcenja

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/odobr...a-clanak-17384

Pravilnici su danas poslani i u sve zdravstvene ustanove u kojima se obavljaju postupci medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, u kliničke bolničke centre Zagreb, Rijeka i Split, u KB Osijek i KB “Sestre milosrdnice”, u Sveučilišnu kliniku “Vuk Vrhovec”, u bolnicu “Sveti Duh” kao i u privatne zdravstvene ustanove IVF, Vili, Cito, Podobnik i Škvorc.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,11,,175988.jl

milinović u rubrici bizarnosti na reutersu   :Grin:  gdje mu je i mjesto

----------


## tikica_69

Drugi o nama:

http://www.fertilityproregistry.com/...n_croatia.html

http://www.medindia.net/news/Croatia...aw-57854-1.htm

http://www.euranet.eu/eng/Today/News...oatian-IVF-law

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...2ZHud8CTh1NloQ

http://juristmail.com/croatia-amends...n-law/2009/09/

http://www.silobreaker.com/darko-milinovic-11_196796

http://www.euronews.net/2009/07/18/c...ity-treatment/

http://www.surrogacyissuesblog.com/2009/05/

----------


## gupi51

Članak iz Novog lista (kopiram cijeli jer je potreban password za pristup)
*Ministar iz noćne more*
Liječnik iz Otočca Esad Mujkanović najobičniji je primitivac i ne bi na njega valjalo trošiti riječi da njegovo nedjelo nije djelić zloćudnog ličkog mozaika koji već niz godina slaže aktualni ministar zdravstva i dopredsjednik HDZ-a Darko Milinović. Esad Mujkanović, podsjetimo, prije nekoliko dana izazvao je u Otočcu incident, nazivajući četnicima svoje pacijente, Srbe iz obližnjeg sela Vrhovine. Zahvaljujući njemu cijelog dana Hrvatska je u četvrtak bila jedna od udarnih tema britanskog BBC-a (TOP STORIES: Croat doctor 'refused Serb help'). Zahvaljujući Mujkanoviću, svojedobnom nositelju HDZ-ove liste na lokalnim izborima u ličkoj Općini Vrhovine, Hrvatska je u očima svjetske javnosti još jednom ispala ružna, prljava i zla balkanska vukojebina. Takvih budala, bogu hvala, nikad nam nije falilo, pa o Mujkanoviću na ovom mjestu nećemo više trošiti slova. Vratimo se, dakle, Darku Milinoviću, u Lici odmilja zvanom Dado.

Prikrivanje zločina

Gospićkog ginekologa Dadu prije desetak godina žena po imenu Fatima Skula optužila je za prikrivanje ratnog zločina. Ona je radila u stožeru ratnog zločinca Tihomira Oreškovića te je, kako je svjedočila osobi koja joj je tvrdila da će njezin iskaz biti proslijeđen Haškom sudu, Darka Milinovića svojim očima gledala kako iz Oreškovićevog stožera iznosi na smrt pretučene srpske zarobljenike, pri tom pjevajući: »Ovim šorom više neće, tko ga j... – nije im'o sreće«. Njezino svjedočenje zabilježeno je na video snimci. Druga snimka koju je načinio isti čovjek prikazuje, pak, pretučenu i izmrcvarenu Fatimu Skulu. To je bila cijena koju je platila za prekršen lički zavjet šutnje. Video materijal sa Skulinim svjedočenjem iz ropotarnice zaborava iscurila su prije par godina, a već dan nakon njegovog emitiranja nepoznat je netko organizirao konferenciju za novinare u službenim prostorijama lokalne samouprave, na kojoj je opet glavni akter bila Fatima Skula. Konferencija je organizirana samo da bi ova žena rekla kako ono što je govorila o Milinoviću nije bila istina i kako mu se ponizno ispričava. Snimku na kojoj je pretučena i izmrcvarena nitko nije spominjao. Na koncu je nakon svega ostao samo gorak okus u ustima i nepobijena sumnja da je ginekolog Dado uistinu sudjelovao u prikrivanju ratnih zločina.

Pročišćenje

Isti ginekolog ovih dana u žiži je interesa javnosti, jer Hrvatskoj, nakon što mu je propao zakon o zabrani pušenja u zatvorenim javnim prostorima, želi nametnuti jedan od najrestriktivnijih zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji. Do jučer još u gospićkoj bolnici on je bez veće grižnje savjesti obavljao pobačaje, sve dok mu jednog dana Bog nije prosvijetlio pamet, pa je otrčao prvom svećeniku, ispovjedio se i odlučio da su vremena kiretaže iza njega. Svojim duhovnim pročišćenjem sad vitla iznad glava unesrećenih parova kojima ne uspijeva začeti dijete prirodnim putem, pa izigrava konzervativca za kojeg život počinje s danom začeća. Ako je tomu uistinu tako; ako život uistinu započinje sa danom začeća, u što Milinović odnedavna vjeruje, onda on nije samo sumnjivo lice u onom predmetu prikrivanja ratnih zločina, nego je i persona koja na duši nosi tko zna koliko dječjih života. Taj i takav, eto, dobio je priliku da ostatku Hrvatske »pomaže« kao ministar zdravstva i dopredsjednik vladajuće stranke. Povrh svega, kad dođe sezona godišnjih odmora naš ministar trči u svoju kuću na Viru i pred njom se fotografira dižući dva utega od po nekoliko kilograma. U ovoj, pak, stvari ne bi bilo ništa sporno da ta kuća, za koju tvrdi da pripada njegovom ocu, nije izgrađena bespravno.

Top story

Ministar se zdravstva, ponovimo ovu bizarnost, fotografira za naslovne stranice dnevnih novina, sa smješkom na usnama i utezima u rukama, bezbrižan pred činjenicom da betonsko ruglo iz njega nema dozvolu. Kad bi samo ovaj detalj ispričali nekom tko živi u zemlji gdje ministar mora dati ostavku jer je svojoj djeci kupio čokoladicu službenom kreditnom karticom, taj bi za Hrvatsku pomislio da je balkanska vukojebina, baš kao što će mu isto pasti na pamet kad pročita onu udarnu temu BBC-a, spomenutu na početku ovog teksta (TOP STORIES: Croat doctor 'refused Serb help'). Taj i takav ministar neprikosnoveni je vladar Like, čija ljepota i ljudi to nisu zaslužili. Ništa se ozbiljnije u Lici bez Milinovićevog znanja ne može dogoditi, jer on je bog i batina pred kojom u Gospiću svi obaraju glavu. Svoj autoritet mogao je upotrijebiti da pripomogne rezanju repova »domovinske mržnje« prema ličkim Srbima, ali političarima njegovog tipa takva nadgradnja nije potrebna. U civiliziranim sredinama, naime, političari Milinovićevog tipa nisu društveno prihvatljivi. Nama, pak, ostaje trpjeti našeg Dadu, a u trenucima predaha zatvarati oči i sanjati drugačiju Hrvatsku.

----------


## bublica3

gupi Odlično!    :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...ocne-more.aspx

----------


## Gabi

Slavonka2 i NJM ...   :Klap:  
http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show...&video_id=4097

----------


## Gabi

http://www.mzss.hr/hr/novosti/najava..._aktivnosti__5

----------


## aenea

Nije vezano direktno za mpo, ali mi se čini da bi milinović kao dobar katolik, autora našeg zakona sa člankom 38., mogao u zakon (ne kao sugestiju) uvesti ovako nešto  :Rolling Eyes:  

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/papa-...a-clanak-18195
kondome ljekarnici katolici smiju prodavati? :?

----------


## ksena28

Ginekološka struka, okupljena prošloga vikenda na Brijunima na svom redovitom kongresu, konsenzusom je podržala novi Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji na koji je čekala 30 godina te donijela temeljne odrednice njegove primjene, izvijestio je danas ministra zdravstva Darka Milinovića tijekom posjeta Petrovoj bolnici predsjednik Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju prof. Velimir Šimunić.

Šimunić je rekao kako je svih 10-ak stručnjaka koji se bave humanom reprodukcijom u Hrvatskoj u raspravi o novom zakonu izrazilo zadovoljstvo zbog reafirmacije te važne djelatnosti. Dodao je kako se struka dogovorila o primjeni blagih protokola u postupcima medicinske oplodnje (IVF) kako kod žena ne bi dolazilo do hiperstimulacija jajnika što može ugroziti njezino zdravlje.

U svemu će se poštivati odrednice Europskog društva za humanu reprodukciju, što znači da će se, radi izbjegavanja višeplodnih trudnoća, vršiti prijenos 1-2 zametka, a uz blage protokole struka procjenjuje da će 60 posto pacijentica imati 2-5 stanica za zamrzavanje. Šimunić ističe kako se u ovom trenutku može očekivati kumulativni uspjeh od 35 posto.

Dodaje međutim kako su za uspješnost važni visokokvalitetni laboratoriji i druga neophodna medicinska oprema te educirani stručnjaci, pa je za struku od iznimne važnosti spremnost Ministarstva zdravstva da za to izdvoji milijun kuna kao i da se postupci IVF plaćaju sredstvima izvan bolničkih proračuna.

Milinović je danas obišao Odjel za humanu reprodukciju u Klinici za ginekologiju i porodništvo u Petrovoj gdje je posjetio nekoliko trudnica koje su zatrudnile IVF postupkom kao i gradilište novog odjela za boravak trudnica. "Želim demantirati da su postupci medicinske oplodnje zaustavljeni jer je u ovoj bolnici i danas obavljen jedan embriotransfer", rekao je Milinović.

"Petrova bolnica svojevremeno je bila osma u svijetu u području humane reprodukcije i želim poručiti da će hrvatski zdravstveni sustav u tome ponovno postati vodeći u ovom dijelu Europe", dodao je Milinović.

----------


## frka

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuj!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry-znam da se ne smije postati, ali

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

da mi je znati kako su ga te ivf trudnice docekale!! da sam na njihovom mjestu, dobio bi jednu posred tog lazljivog nosa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,14,,176298.jl

----------


## andream

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/gin...plodnji_275502
Je li ovo moguće ili je opet samo ministrovo maslo???

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,14,,176305.jl

ova Jadranka stvarno nekad iznenađuje!

----------


## Bebel

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/beb...e_id=main_page

Da li je ovo naša Gabi???

----------


## Gabi

Da, to smo mi. Bebel, hvala ti, nisam niti znala da je već objavljeno. Rekla je novinarka da će nas prije nazvati, ali nije.

----------


## bublica3

Gabi puno SREĆE! Deda je isto super  :D

----------


## drndalica

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...u-uz-mene.html

Ko tu koga zaj.....? Po kojem pravilniku je učinjen taj 'embriotransfer'?
Evo bilo je upravo i na dnevniku HTV-a. Šimunić brani sve u 16. Kao, nije nas kupio (doktore-struku) nego je obećao usmeno i pismeno (da će dati novce, opremu, obuku) - nije govno-nego se pas posro.  Dalje da nema brige, da će kumulativna uspješnost ostati na 35%, da nema potrebe ići u inozemstvo...
BLJUV  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lilium

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/lijec...e-clanak-18721
izmedju ostalog:
"Zamrzavanje napredovalo
– Društvo za humanu reprodukciju odbacilo je pogrešne i znanstveno neutemeljene tvrdnje da će novim zakonom postupci medicinske oplodnje biti znatno neuspješniji nego dosad – rekao je Šimunić te to argumentirao podacima: čak 96 posto djece koja su u RH rođena postupcima izvantjelesne oplodnje bila su iz svježega embriotransfera, dok su samo četiri do pet posto IVF djeca iz zamrznutog zametka. Dakle, komentirao je prof. Šimunić, Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji nije, kako se znalo čuti, katastrofalno rješenje. 

Struka navodi i da je zamrzavanje jajnih stanica tehnološki znatno napredovalo pa je nakon zamrzavanja stanica mlađih žena njihovo preživljenje 90 posto, 75 posto je uspjeh oplodnje, a uspjeh u postignutim trudnoćama je 30 do 40 posto. Društvo za humanu reprodukciju konsenzusom ističe i to da nema potrebe za liječenjem neplodnosti u inozemstvu"

----------


## ina33

> čak 96 posto djece koja su u RH rođena postupcima izvantjelesne oplodnje bila su iz svježega embriotransfera, dok su samo četiri do pet posto IVF djeca iz zamrznutog zametka. Dakle, komentirao je prof. Šimunić, Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji nije, kako se znalo čuti, katastrofalno rješenje.


Zanimljivo. Prema mariborskim statistikama, uspješnost iz svježeg embriotransfera je 36 posto, iz embriotransfera sa zamrznutim zamecima 20%. Evo dolje linka za slučaj da ga ja krivo tumačim. Znam za brojne trudnoće s Vuk Vrhovca iz zamrznutih zametaka, uključivo trojkice. Ponosna sam što sam majka koja je ostvarila trudnoću iz zamrznutog zametka koji se ovih dana uspješno priključuje jasličkoj populaciji.

http://www.ivf-mb.net/rezultati.htm

----------


## ina33

> lilium prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čak 96 posto djece koja su u RH rođena postupcima izvantjelesne oplodnje bila su iz svježega embriotransfera, dok su samo četiri do pet posto IVF djeca iz zamrznutog zametka. Dakle, komentirao je prof. Šimunić, Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji nije, kako se znalo čuti, katastrofalno rješenje. 
> 
> 
> Zanimljivo. Prema mariborskim statistikama, uspješnost iz svježeg embriotransfera je 36 posto, iz embriotransfera sa zamrznutim zamecima 20%. Evo dolje linka za slučaj da ga ja krivo tumačim. Znam za brojne trudnoće s Vuk Vrhovca iz zamrznutih zametaka, uključivo trojkice. Ponosna sam što sam majka koja je ostvarila trudnoću iz zamrznutog zametka koji se ovih dana uspješno priključuje jasličkoj populaciji.
> 
> http://www.ivf-mb.net/rezultati.htm


A evo i ESHRE tablice s podacima za Hrvatsku za 2005.-tu, po tim podacima je 12.4% poroda po transferu smrznutog embrija:

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...35v1/DEP035TB8

----------


## ina33

Evo i skupnih rezultata za evropske klinike za 2005.-tu prema ESHRE-u:

"Table VI shows that after IVF, 29 302 pregnancies resulted from 108 769 aspirations and 96 729 embryo transfers. Thus, the mean clinical pregnancy rate was 26.9% per aspiration and 30.3% per embryo transfer. 
Table VII shows that after ICSI, 55 305 pregnancies resulted from 194 156 aspirations and 179 012 transfers. Thus the mean clinical pregnancy rate was 28.5% per aspiration and 30.9% per embryo transfer. 
Table VIII shows that after FER, 13 719 pregnancies resulted from 70 151 transfers. Thus the mean clinical pregnancy rate per embryo transfer after FER was 19.0%." 

Znači, uspješnost IVF-a 30.3%, ICSI-ja 30.9, a transfera smrznutog embrija (FER) 19%, što nije toliko malo uopće.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...1/Default.aspx

- Smrznute jajne stanice ne prihvaćamo kao službenu metodu, odnosno za nju se odlučujemo vrlo rijetko. U tom slučaju dužni smo objasniti pacijentima da je to još uvijek eksperimentalna metoda - kaže embriolog Borut Kovačič, voditelj Laboratorija za humanu biologiju u mariborskoj bolnici. 

EVO IZVJEŠTAJA S BRIJUNA!!! I tko je onda lud ovdje pa već jučer izjavljuje suprotno?  :?

----------


## lilium

> nakon zamrzavanja stanica mlađih žena njihovo preživljenje 90 posto, 75 posto je uspjeh oplodnje, a uspjeh u postignutim trudnoćama je 30 do 40 post"


i ovo je jako "zanimljivo"
 npr. talijanski tim iz rimskog instituta je 2008. govorio o 330 JS od kojih je 328 prezivjelo odmrzavanje (znaci moze se i 99,3%)i u konacnici kazu da je rodjeno 12 beba (u periodu 2004-2006) - to je 3,64% daleko od navededenih 30-40%
("After the warming procedure 328 out of 330 oocytes survived, giving a survival rate of 99.3%. The fertilization rate, pregnancy rate and implantation rate per embryo were 92.9%, 32.5% and 13.2%, respectively. Implantation rate per thawed oocyte was 11.8%. Cleavage, pregnancy and abortion rates between the fresh and vitrified/ warmed groups were statistically not significant. Until today 12 healthy babies are born."http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/22/suppl_1/i153.pdf  )

- takodjer je "zanimljivo" - na drugim stranama se hvali da je skinuto ogranicenje na dobnu granicu zena, a onda se za "umirenje puka " navode "odlicni" rezultati postignuti na mladjoj populaciji...

moderatorice - ako smatrate da je preglednije link na clanak iz vecernjaka i nase komentare preselite na posebnu temu!

----------


## andream

> Ponosna sam što sam majka koja je ostvarila trudnoću iz zamrznutog zametka


*x*
Nadam se da naša dječica neće biti i posljednji Mohikanci u Lijepoj nam našoj... naprosto ne želim u to vjerovati   :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Nismo sami...ima jos bitaka na EU prostorima...

http://www.libela.org/kolumne/873-horor-se-nastavlja/

----------


## gričanka

Proćitajte i ovo:

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...inekologe.html

... oprema i liderstvo je važnije od pacijenata

----------


## bublica3

prisjetite se malo..

http://www.novilist.hr/2009/06/16/po...azadnog-z.aspx


vjetrenjača  :shock:

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/index.php?cmd...lumna_id=19850

I samo nepopravljivi optimisti još mogu imati vjere u to da saborska rasprava o izmjenama Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, osim službeno predloženih promjena kojima se pojednostavljuje dokazivanje izvanbračne zajednice, a donatorima spolnih stanica daje pravo da zauvijek ostanu anonimni, može neplodnim parovima vratiti i mogućnost zamrzavanja viška zametaka.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/clanak/art-2009,9,18,,176721.jl

Zašto se dr. Šimunić predomislio?

- Nisam se predomislio, nego sam shvatio da moji kolege stručnjaci i ja ne možemo mijenjati sve odrednice zakona, jer nismo u toj poziciji. Shvatili smo da sad moramo napraviti najbolje u postojećim okolnostima. Mi smo konačno dobili zakon, koji smo čekali 30 godina, i čvrstu potporu za rad - kaže dr. Šimunić.

Tvrdi da struka nije reterirala. Dobili su od Milinovića prvi put u 15 godina novac za opremu, materijal i doškolovanje. Time će, vjeruje dr. Šimunić, podići kvalitetu i ublažiti zakonske manjkavosti.

- Ne kažem da ih nema. Bilo bi smiješno da sada tvrdim da je zamrzavanje jajnih stanica iznimno uspješna metoda. Međutim, zameci se ne smiju zamrzavati i mi to moramo poštivati - kaže dr. Šimunić.

----------


## pino

Clanak iz Vite, skeniran, govori Hrvoje Vrcic iz Petrove i jedna pacijentica:

http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...lanak_Vita.pdf

----------


## pak

http://www.globus.com.hr/Clanak.aspx...215&Stranica=2

----------


## Gabi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/marib...e-clanak-21822

----------


## Gabi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/marib...e-clanak-21822

----------


## bublica3

*Kako vitar puše: Milinović danas brani crkveni moral, 
90-ih branio - partiju*

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...7/Default.aspx

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lilium

http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/mvijest...D_VIJESTI=5669

Glas Slavonije 19.9.2009: Djurjda Adlesic: "RUŠIT ĆEMO U SABORU Milinovićev zakon o oplodnji!"
" Jedina sam u Vladi bila protiv tog Zakona i prvi i drugi put. Naši zastupnici neće glasati za takav zakon. Borit ćemo se do kraja, svim dopuštenim političkim metodama da Zakon ne bude takav."

----------


## ksena28

http://www.blic.rs/drustvo.php?id=112004 

Najveći broj postupaka vantelesne oplodnje sada se uradi u tri državne i šest privatnih bolnica sa kojima Republički zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje ima ugovor. Od državnih bolnica, to su Institut za ginekologiju i akušerstvo Kliničkog centra Srbije, Ginekološko-akušerska klinika „Narodni front“ i Ginekološko-akušerska klinika Kliničkog centra Novi Sad. Cena jednog tretmana je od 270.000 do 290.000 dinara, a Republički zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje pokriva sve troškove - proceduru, lekove, anestetike, hormone, sve analize, sanitetski i drugi potrošni materijal. Zbog malog kapaciteta bolnica u kojima se ovaj proces obavlja država je odlučila da u program besplatne veštačke oplodnje uključi i šest privatnih klinika.

eto tako je to na istoku   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## fritulica1

http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2009/09/22/0073006.html
Ne znam jel mi se manje svida tekst ili slika fetusa naguranog u epruvetu.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Eto hrane za zlobnike i senzacionaliste.

----------


## ina33

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/milin...0-tisuca-.aspx - Novi List - Milinović obespravio 200.000 parova

----------


## Ameli

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/umjet...ila-odnos.aspx

----------


## Gabi

Jedino Šimunićeva poliklinika može u Hrvatskoj raditi umjetnu oplodnju:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,25,,177504.jl

----------


## Lamona

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/67674/...etnoj-oplodnji

----------


## Lamona

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/67674/...etnoj-oplodnji

----------


## Marchie37

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...dp/452070.aspx

----------


## Marchie37

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...dp/452070.aspx

----------


## BHany

http://www.24sata.hr/news/milinovic-...njih--/137191/

----------


## BHany

http://www.24sata.hr/news/milinovic-...njih--/137191/

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/oporb...a-clanak-24512

----------


## Lamona

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...dnja,177534.jl

----------


## Lamona

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/z...zivo-bice.html

----------


## nina1

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-ljudima.html

----------


## aenea

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,4724085,00.html

----------


## aenea

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2009/09/2....asp?r=unu&c=3

----------


## aenea

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...4/Default.aspx

----------


## aenea

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...edicinsko.aspx

----------


## aenea

http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/vijest....VIJESTI=114335

----------


## Pinky

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...5/0243006.html

----------


## gričanka

Jeste li vidjele ovo:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-ljudima.html

----------


## ina33

http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328632863M

----------


## bublica3

> http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.asp?WCI=Rubrike&WCU=285A285E28632861286328  5A285828582861286328982897288F28632863285C285C2861  285A286028612863286328632863M



ne vidi se cijeli članak, samo za pretplatnike. Može li netko kopirati sve?

----------


## Amalka

Link: http://www.novilist.hr/default.asp?W...3286328582863A


valjda je uspio cijeli članak  :Smile:

----------


## Amalka

ne mogu ga prebaciti...  :No:  žao mi je...valjda ne znam...

----------


## bublica3

možeš li selecjonirat cijeli tekst i onda Copy-Paste  ?

----------


## Amalka

NAKON MILINOVIĆEVE ZAKONSKE INTERVENCIJE ZAMRLI POSTUPCI IZVANTJELESNE OPLODNJE, A PAROVI (KOJI SI TO MOGU PRIUŠTITI) PO POTOMSTVO HRLE U SLOVENIJU 
tko će nam vratiti izgubljeno vrijeme

MPO nije više nikakvo čudo. Europski parlament prošle je godine u svojoj rezoluciji o demografskoj budućnosti Europe ustvrdio da je neplodnost bolest te da je u Europi učestalost ove bolesti oko 15 posto. Vladama, kreatorima zdravstvene politike, preporučeno je da omoguće laku dostupnost liječenja svim zainteresiranima, bez obzira na bračni status, objašnjava mariborski »doktor za bebe« Veljko Vlaisavljević dodajući da su njegovi europski kolege zabrinuti zbog situacije u Hrvatskoj i Poljskoj. Bračni par Klinec dosadašnju kliniku Vuk Vrhovec, zamijenit će mariborskom, za što će izdvojiti 20-ak tisuća kuna. Blaženka i Tomislav svjesni su da će »najnapredniji i najbolji Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji u Europi« za koju godinu pasti, kao što je to slučaj s brojnim drugim ingenioznim hrvatskim za


U ulaznom dijelu zgrade gdje je smješten Odjel za reproduktivnu medicinu i ginekološku endokrinologiju Sveučilišnog kliničkog centra u Mariboru ovog četvrtka ujutro bilo je poprilično mirno. Ispred jednih vrata dvije žene s papirima, u proširenju hodnika koje izgleda kao čekaonica tek troje-četvero ljudi. Nepristojno virkamo u lica, prisluškujemo kojim se jezikom govori. Ne, nije hrvatski. Čujemo da je kod vas navala parova iz Hrvatske, objašnjavamo s malo neugode zbog iskazane indiskrecije tajnici profesora Veljka Vlaisavljevića, Suzani Knuplež. »Je, je, neprestano zvone telefoni«, odgovara nam ljubazna i nasmiješena Suzana dok nas vodi u sobu svojega šefa i glavnog slovenskog »doktora za bebe«. 
    Profesoru Vlaisavljeviću ne čini se da je stanje bitno drugačije nego inače. Kalendar je ovdje uvijek popunjen mjesecima unaprijed, nakon prvog konzultativnog posjeta pacijenti dobiju termin za početak postupka, a razmak između ovih dviju faza protegne se i do godinu dana. Uobičajeno je da svakoga mjeseca imamo 25-30 parova iz Hrvatske, kaže nam profesor Veljko Vlaisavljević. Svjestan je da smo kod njega došli zbog Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji koji je kod nas u Hrvatskoj izazvao brojne otpore i prosvjede, prvenstveno samih pacijenata. Ističe kako nam samo može predstaviti najbolju svjetsku praksu i aktualna dostignuća na području humane reprodukcije. Ne mogu ja govoriti što neka država treba prihvatiti, to je njezin izbor, napominje Vlaisavljević. 
    – Medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja nije više nikakvo čudo. Kao jedan od čelnika Europske udruge humane reprodukcije i embriologije (ESHRE) mogu istaknuti kakav je europski stav. Europski parlament prošle je godine u svojoj rezoluciji o demografskoj budućnosti Europe ustvrdio da je neplodnost bolest te da je u Europi učestalost ove bolesti oko 15 posto. Vladama, kreatorima zdravstvene politike, preporučeno je da omoguće laku dostupnost liječenja svim zainteresiranima, bez obzira na bračni status, objašnjava Vlaisavljević. 


nije zametak nego oplođena jajna stanica

Dodaje kako su njegovi europski kolege trenutačno zabrinuti zbog situacije u dvije države – a to su Hrvatska i Poljska. Poljska je također u procesu donošenja zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Hrvatska je svoj donijela, no njegova rješenja mnogi smatraju lošima, prvenstveno za pacijente. 
    – Zamjena provjerene, sigurne i uspješne metode zamrzavanja embrija s eksperimentalnom i neprovjerenom metodom zamrzavanja jajnih stanica za većinu ljudi, koji se time bave, nije etički prihvatljivo, kaže nam profesor Vlaisavljević. 
    Od ograničavanja oplodnje na samo tri jajne stanice te zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka nedavno je odustala Italija, nakon četiri godine njihove primjene. Takve odredbe postoje još samo u Švicarskoj, a Njemačka je rješenje našla u igri riječima – zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka, no dopušta zamrzavanje oplođenih jajnih stanica. Talijanski rezultati jasno pokazuju da metoda zamrzavanja jajne stanice ne može biti jednako vrijedna po uspješnosti kao zamrzavanje embrija. Uspješnost izvantjelesne oplodnje kod mlađih žena koje su optimalno reagirale na stimulaciju ovulacije bila je smanjena, dodaje Vlaisavljević, s 40 na 27 posto, a kod parova gdje je postojao najteži slučaj muškog steriliteta, uspješnost je pala s 53 na 22 posto. Istovremeno višestruko je porasla učestalost trojki zbog odredbe da se moraju vratiti svi zameci nastali iz tri oplođene jajne stanice. Za usporedbu, uspješnost izvantjelesne oplodnje kad se za prijenos u maternicu izabere samo jedan zametak, kod SET-a (Single Embrio Transfer) u kombinaciji s mogućnošću prijenosa – jednog odmrznutog embrona dobivenog iz te iste, jedne stimulacije jajnika – veća je od 60 posto. 
    Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji je nužan, nastavlja naš domaćin, i on mora biti strog oko licenciranja centara, licenciranja znanja ljudi koji rade humanu reprodukciju te mora omogućiti preciznu i višestruku kontrolu. Slovenija je Zakon o MPO-u donijela 2000. godine. Dozvoljavaju se sve tehnike izvantjelesne oplodnje u liječenju neplodnosti, uključujući i donatorski program muških i ženskih spolnih stanica. 
    Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica u Sloveniji se radi samo u izuzetnim okolnostima, kod žena koje trebaju očuvati fertilnost zbog liječenja karcinoma. 
    – Uvijek ih upozorimo da je jako neizvjesno kakav će biti rezultat te metode jer ona nije tehnički usavršena kao što je usavršeno čuvanje embrija, dodaje dr. Vlaisavljević. 


izvanredno stanje

Nakon razgovora vodi nas kroz svoj odjel. Dvorana u kojoj se obavljaju punkcije i transferi s velikim monitorom na kojem pacijentice gledaju svoju »bebu«, kako od milja zovu embrije. U laboratoriju gdje se, uz ostalo, čuvaju zamrznuti embriji, pozdravlja nas biolog Borut Kovačič. Našem fotoreporteru dopušta da »kante« snima posve izbliza. 
    Svi su laboratoriji za humanu reprodukciju počeli u podrumu, šali se dr. Vlaisavljević dok se spuštamo do ambulante s ultrazvukom. U čekaonici 5-6 ljudi. Sestre u ambulanti kažu nam da dnevno imaju ukupno 50-tak pacijentica. Mi ih tješimo da su barem plaće zdravstvenih radnika u Sloveniji bolje nego u Hrvatskoj. Ne baš puno, odgovaraju nam. 
    Dr. Vlaisavljevića nismo uspjeli privoliti da nam oda jesmo li u svojem ophodu ipak vidjeli pacijente iz Hrvatske. Oni najčešće dolaze poslije podne, kaže nam i ostaje pri stavu da ionako nije primjereno da s njima razgovaramo u klinici. 
    Stoga potežemo do Varaždina gdje su budući Vlaisavljevićevi pacijenti. 
    »Za dvije-tri godine Milinovićev zakon će pasti, ali tko će nama vratiti izgubljeno vrijeme«. Ovim je pitanjem, nakon kratkog i srdačnog dočeka u njihovom varaždinskom domu, započeo naš razgovor s Klinecima koji već četiri godine čekaju svojeg klinca ili klincezu. Supružnici Blaženka i Tomislav Klinec želji da postanu mama i tata podredili su svoj kompletan život – bez imalo oklijevanja i s velikom radošću. Gorčina, strah i neizvjesnost stigli su tek prije koji mjesec. U njihovoj je obitelji zavladalo izvanredno stanje. 
    – Od kada se počelo govoriti o Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji, čitave dane pratimo što se zbiva, slušamo vijesti, visimo na forumima. Bili smo očajni kad je Sabor u srpnju podržao ministra Milinovića koji je odlučio eksperimentirati na nama, priča nam Blaženka. Njoj je sada 37, a Tomislavu 35 godina. Ljubav je počela davno, još kada je Blaženka stigla na studij u Tomislavov rodni Varaždin. Dugo su hočetiri i pol milijuna začetih u epruveti 

    Samo u Europi danas živi tri milijuna ljudi rođenih uz pomoć medicinske oplodnje, a u svijetu ih je ukupno oko 4 i pol milijuna. U Danskoj je u svakom školskom razredu barem jedno dijete koje je začeto zahvaljujući potpomognutoj oplodnji. U Sloveniji se godišnje rodi 760 »MPO« djece, od čega je 370 onih čiji su se roditelji liječili u mariborskoj klinici. 
    – Svake godine naše bebe popune 15 razreda, kaže ponosno profesor Veljko Vlaisavljević. 

slovensko zdravstveno plaća ženi šest postupaka 

    – Kod nas u Sloveniji čuvanje embrija na neki je način zakonski propisano, čak poželjno. Zdravstveno osiguranje plaća ženi šest postupaka medicinske oplodnje, no država je na dobitku – uštedi se godišnje 8 do 9 milijuna eura. Naime, budući da u prva dva pokušaja vraćamo samo po jedan zametak, a ostale obavezno zamrznemo, izbjegavaju se višeplodne trudnoće – dvojke, trojke – gdje je česta hendikepiranost djece. Treba naglasiti da uzrok hendikepu nije metoda oplodnje van tijela nego višeplodna trudnoća koju se može izbjeći. Tako su znatno manji troškovi za odjele intenzivne skrbi na pedijatriji te za rehabilitaciju djece i hendikepiranih osoba, objasnio nam je profesor Vlaisavljević. 
dali, a bračni su zavjet dali prije sedam godina. 
    – Da smo barem odmah imali djecu… A mi smo se čuvali jer smo se htjeli prvo srediti, renovirati kuću, kupiti auto. Sad se zbog toga tučemo po glavi. Ali znate kako je… vjerujete da se to vama ne može dogoditi, prisjeća se Blaženka. 


dobri stručnjaci i loši uvjeti

No, Klineci nisu ljudi koji žaluju nad prošlošću i propuštenim prilikama. Kada su shvatili da im na putu do bebe treba medicinska pomoć, krenuli su po redu – prvo je detaljni pregled obavio Tomislav, onda i Blaženka. Ispostavilo se da poteškoća ima na obje strane. Dva su puta probali najjednostavniju metodu – inseminaciju, ali nije bilo rezultata. Preostao im je samo IVF– in vitro fertilizacija (IVF). 
    – Iako su i naši kumovi, kao i nekoliko drugih parova iz Varaždina koje poznajemo, dobili svoje »limače« u Mariboru, kod profesora Vlaisavljevića, mi smo odlučili pokušati u Hrvatskoj, kaže Tomislav. 
    Za liječnike, biologe i medicinsko osoblje klinike Vuk Vrhovac u Zagrebu, gdje su u siječnju i veljači ove godine prošli svoj prvi IVF tretman, imaju samo najljepše riječi . 
    – Svi vas dočekuju s osmijehom, nevjerojatno su nježni i pažljivi. Naši su liječnici vrhunski stručnjaci, ali rade u lošim uvjetima. Bili bi prvaci svijeta da imaju uvjete kao u dugim zemljama, uvjerena je Blaženka. 
    Hormonalnu stimulaciju Blaženka je odlično podnijela. Bila je još bolje volje nego inače, dodaje Tomislav. Dizanje u četiri sata ujutro, od pet do sedam putovanje do Zagreba, nekoliko minuta na ultrazvuku i povratak u Varaždin – tako je tjednima izgledao dnevni raspored Klineca. 
    – Naporno je bilo, ja sam izgubio četiri, a moja supruga tri kilograma. A sada naši doktori govore kako nije strašno ako će se stimulacije ponavljati više puta, govori nam Tomislav 
    Blaženka je imala tri jajne stanice, sve su tri bile oplođene i transferirane. Ali – trudnoća nije uslijedila. 
    – Kako smo se osjećali?! Bio je to užas, ne samo za nas nego i za cijelu našu familiju, Blaženka je jedva uspjela završiti rečenicu. Tomislav se digao od stola i izišao u vrt. 
    Taman u doba kada je Hrvatska, kako je svečano i ponosno obznanio resorni ministar, dobila »najnapredniji i najbolji Zakon o medicinkoj oplodnji u Europi«, bračnom paru Klinec isteklo je šest mjeseci, koliki je rok koji se preporuča za predah između dva IVF tretmana. 


vjera i znanost

– Još nam nije jasno da li ministar Milinović radi iz neznanja ili iz uvjerenja, da li naprosto ne zna da su odredbe njegovog zakona loše i štetne za pacijente ili pak želi nametnuti svoj rigidni svjetonazor, ljutito kaže Tomislav. On se, zajedno sa suprugom, temeljito informirao o metodama medicinske oplodnje, pa podatke samo sipa iz rukava. Znaju Klineci što im daje realnu mogućnost da dobiju dijete – šanse da žena ostane trudna nakon odmrzavanja jajnih stanica bitno su manje nego ako se zamrzavaju embriji. Ako Blaženka u idućem pokušaju bude imala pet, šest ili, kamo sreće, deset jajnih stanica, žele da se one sve pokušaju oploditi. I da se onda napravi transfer jednog embrija, jer je to optimalno i za mamu i za bebu. A ako prvi put ne uspije, da se odmrzne njihov pohranjeni zametak i napravi novi transfer. Tada se mogu nadati uspjehu, tako se to radi u svijetu, tamo gdje se ljudima koji se liječe od neplodnosti zaista želi pomoći, objašnjavaju naizmjence Blaženka i Tomislav. 
    – Neka svatko u Hrvatskoj vjeruje što god hoće, neka svoj život vodi prema svojim uvjerenjima, ali neka se ne petljaju vjera i znanost, žustro govori Tomislav. Glavna mu je meta i dalje ministar zdravstva. Svi smo se nasmijali na šalu kako smo možda i dobro prošli jer što bi tek bilo da je Milinović pripadnik Jehovinih svjedoka kojima vjera brani da primaju transfuzije krvi! 
    Uskraćivanje najučinkovitijih metoda za liječenje neplodnosti nije jedina nebuloza Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, koji će, kažu Tomislav i Blaženka, zagorčiti život ne samo njima nego i tisućama parova u Hrvatskoj. Kakve su to besmislice da nekakva povjerenstva saslušavaju ljude i procjenjuju jesu li oni kvalificirani imati dijete!? 


domaći liječnici su nas ostavili na cjedilu

– Moj suprug i ja svojim stanicama želimo začeti dijete. Pa zar nam pravnik to mora odobriti, samo zato što za oplodnju trebamo pomoć medicine? Sve su to dodatna maltretiranja za svih nas. Kao da sami postupci već nisu izuzetno zahtjevni – fizički, psihički i financijski, negoduje Blaženka. 
    Par Klinec razočaran je i što su ih neki istaknuti domaći liječnici ostavili na cjedilu. 
    – Kako je moguće da netko u mjesec dana promijeni svoje stručno mišljenje? Kako može uspješnost kod zamrzavanja jajnih stanica u tako kratkom roku skočiti s 3 na 30 posto? Kako loš i restriktivan zakon može odjednom postati dobar?, nižu se ljutita pitanja. 
    – Znate li koliko je djece u Hrvatskoj rođeno iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica. Niti jedno!, pita i odgovara Tomislav. 
    A da cirkus bude potpun, i takav grozan zakon još se uopće ne primjenjuje! Blaženka se ovih dana pokušala naručiti u Vuk Vrhovcu, no rečeno joj je da se postupci medicinske oplodnje trenutačno ne provode. Neka pokuša idući mjesec, savjetovali su joj. Tomislav je zvao HZZO kako bi mu pojasnili što točno znači najava da država sada plaća šest postupaka. Je li to šest postupaka od početka, od stimulacije, ili se kao novi postupak računa odmrzavanje sačuvanih jajnih stanica i oplodnja. U HZZO-u mu nisu znali odgovoriti. 
    – Ne znam kako bi to neki centri u Hrvatskoj mogli sada obavljati postupke kad nisu doneseni provedbeni pravilnici, napominje Tomislav. 
    Na pitanje da li se još nadaju da će se najsporniji dijelovi zakona promijeniti na aktualnoj saborskoj sjednici, kažu da im nade nisu umrle, no da su minimalne. Jednako kao i za Ustavni sud. Precizno rekonstruiraju što je koji saborski zastupnik rekao tijekom ljetošnje rasprave o zakonu. Istupima većine su zgroženi, hvale HSLS i SDSS koji su pokazali empatiju. 
    Bračnom paru Klinec jedino preostaje da čeka do idućeg proljeća kada im je zakazan termin u mariborskoj klinici. 
    – Odustajanje ne dolazi u obzir! Nećemo prestati sve dok nam limač ne zakmeči, rezolutno najavljuju naši varaždinski domaćini. Dvadesetak tisuća kuna koje će im trebati za jedan postupak već je spremno. Jer, kažu, ionako nisu išli na godišnji jer su se cijelog ljeta bavili Milinovićevim zakonom. Nakon svega i mi smo stoposto uvjereni da Klineci neće još dugo biti bez – svojih klinaca. 

...nisam znala da to smijem,ali mi je već palo na pamet... :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super tekst, a jeli taj par sa našeg formuna?

----------


## ivica_k

da, Gabi...avatar "hoću biti deda, al` mi HDZ ne da"  :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

*Bravo Gabi I Tomislave!!!!!!!!!!!!! BRAVO*  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

*Želim vam sreću i puno dječice!*   :Love:   :Kiss:  


 :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Gabi i Tomislave   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:  

Divni ste!!!

Hvala vam od srca!

----------


## pino

Vijesti iz Italije nakon ukidanja zakona (1.4.2009.), rezultati iz 6 centara Tecnobios Procreazione, na konferenciji za stampu na kongresu 24.-26.9.2009: 

http://www.cercounbimbo.net/index.php?pid=282#3 (na talijanskom)




> Skoro 6 mjeseci nakon sto je Ustavni Sud proglasio djelomicno nevazecim zakon o MPO, stizu prvi rezultati o uspjehu postupaka nakon odluke. Potvrdjuju ono sto se ocekivalo: kad se maknulo ogranicenje oplodnje 3 jajne stanice po ciklusu i maknula obaveza vracanja svih predembrija, povecao se broj trudnoca s dobrim ishodom i smanjio broj viseplodnih trudnoca. 
> 
> Ovi prvi brojevi - prezentirani na konferenciji za stampu otvaranja kongresa "Processo alla Pma. L’appello" koji se dogadja u Ponzano Veneto 24-26.9.2009. - su iz sest klinika Tecnobios Procreazione i usporedjuju uspjeh 662 punkcija od svibnja do srpnja 2008. s 572 punkcije u istom razdoblju 2009, odnosno prije i poslije odluke ustavnog suda. Proizlazi da se kod zena ispod 35 godina postotak trudnoca po punkciji promijenio s 25,5% u 2008 na 30,2% u 2009, a postotak trudnoca po transferu je porastao s 29,6 na 33,1%. Istovremeno su viseplodne trudnoce smanjene s 50 na 31,7%. Jos vazniji su brojevi koji se *odnose na zene iznad 42 godine, gdje se postotak trudnoce po punkciji povecao s 2,8 na 7% a onaj po transferu s 4 na 9,1%. Vrlo dobri rezultati i za parove s teskim muskim faktorom: postotak trudnoce po punkciji je s  14,8 narasao na 28% a po transferu s 20 na 30%.*
> 
> "Htjeli smo razumjeti kako se mijenjaju postoci pozitivnih rezultata nakon odluke Suda", objasnio je Andrea Borini, klinicki i znanstveni sef 
> Tecnobios Procreazione: “Kako su pokazali i podaci skupljeni od nacionalnog MPO registra, nemogucnost koristenja vise od tri jajne stanice u slucaju kad muski partner ima uzorak sjemena s velikim smanjenjem u broju ili pokretljivosti spermija, ili kad zena ima vise od 40 godina, znaci znacajno smanjiti postotak uspjeha trudnoce. Istovremeno, na silu vratiti tri predembrija u slucjau kad zena ima manje od 35 godina znaci veliki rizik viseplodnih trudnoca.”
> 
> Kako naglasava Carlo Flamigni, dekan MPO u Italiji, uzorak je jos uvijek malen i radi se o prelimirarnim rezultatima "S trenutnog znanstvnog stanovista, ne moze se jos raditi usporedba prije i poslije odluke; za napraviti pravu usporedbu potrebno je provesti randomiziranu studiju. Ipak, to je validno znanstveno istrazivanje, koje pokazuje vazne razlike u postotku uspjeha."

----------


## gupi51

Članak iz Novog lista:

ZBOG PUTOVANJA ZASTUPNIKA I PRAZNIKA SABOR ĆE TEK ZA DVA TJEDNA GLASATI O UMJETNOJ OPLODNJI 
HDZ skupio većinu za izmjene Milinovićevog zakona

Hebrang je rekao da je već pridobio sve zastupnike manjina osim SDSS-a, a uz 66 zastupnika HDZ-a, šest zastupnika HSS-a i pet zastupnika nacionalnih manjina, vladajuća većina bi imala potrebnih 77 zastupnika


ZAGREB – Vladajuća većina odgodit će za dva tjedna glasanje o spornom Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji ne bi li u tom razdoblju pokušali nekako skupiti većinu od 77 glasova koliko je, po novom tumačenju Vladimira Šeksa, neophodno za izglasavanje predloženih zakonskih izmjena. Idućeg tjedna glasanje neće biti provedeno jer je jedan dio zastupnika na putu – sa parlamentarnim izaslanstvima u Islandu i Strasbourgu – a 13 ih, od čega osam HDZ-ovaca, putuje u Moskvu na europsko prvenstvo parlamentaraca u šahu, stolnom tenisu, odbojci i malom nogometu. Tjedan kasnije, zbog Dana nezavisnosti koji pada u četvrtak, 8. listopada, cijeli tjedan Sabor neće zasjedati! 
    U tom razdoblju, resorni ministar Darko Milinović, te šef kluba parlamentarnih HDZ-ovaca Andrija Hebrang pokušat će nagovoriti neke koalicijske partnere koji su zahtjevali opsežnije zahvate u zakon, da prihvate i ove »kozmetičke« izmjene i čini se da im dobro ide. Hebrang nam je jučer rekao kako je već na stranu Milinovićevog zakona pridobio sve zastupnike manjina osim SDSS-a, dakle Šemsu Tankovića, Zdenku Čuhnil, Nazifa Memedija, Deneša Šoju i Furia Radina. Uz 66 zastupnika HDZ-a, te šest zastupnika HSS-a i pet zastupnika nacionalnih manjina, vladajuća većina tako bi imala točno 77 zastupnika, koliko im je potrebno. Međutim, dio zastupnika manjina s kojima smo jučer razgovarali tvrde kako se Hebrang prerano poradovao okupljenoj većini. 
    – Smatram da zakon sada dobro regulira pitanje izvabračne zajednice, ali sam jednako tako za amandman kojim se ukida zabrana zamrzavanja embrija. Nisam sigurna da ću dići ruku za zakona ako takav amandman ne dobije prolaz, ali o tome još pregovaramo – demantirala je jučer Hebranga Zdenka Čuhnil. Rezervne podupiratelje za zakon HDZ će možda naći u HSLS-u. Iako su prošlog tjedna zajedničkim amandmanom sa SDSS-om amandmanom tražili da se u zakon ugradi i ukidanje zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka, od HSLS-ovaca jučer, pak, nismo mogli dobiti jasan odgovor hoće li oni ustrajati na uskraćivanju potpore zakonu. 
    – Pregovori traju, nešto se oko toga još razgovara, vidjet ćemo – poručila nam je preko tajnice potpredsjednica Vlade i šefica HSLS-a Đurđa Adlešić. 
    SDSS, zasad, jedini od koalicijskih partnera HDZ-a ostaje pri zahtjevu da se izmjene prošire i na ukidanje zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka. 
    – Definitivno nećemo podržati zakon ako se ne prihvate naši amandmani – ponovio je jučer Milorad Pupovac. 
    Ministar Milinović prozvao je jučer SDP-ovce da onemogućavaju izglasavanje zakona iako su u njemu i odredbe na kojima su i oni sami ranije inzistirali. 
    – Ne razumijem SDP. Shvaćaju li oni da će, ako se zakonske izmjene ne usvoje, na snazi ostati zakonsko rješenje koje je, priznajem, lošije od ovoga kojeg sada predlažemo – čudio se Milinović prebacujući krivnju za mogući ostanaka na snazi konzervativnijeg i lošijeg rješenja na SDP, iako ga je upravo on prije nepuna tri mjeseca predložio i progurao. 
    – Tada sam mislio da se izvanbračna zajednica može vrlo brzo pravno regulirati, ali čim sam doznao da je riječ o dugotrajnoj proceduri išao sam na izmjene zakona. I sad SDP to ne podržava. Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto. Ne znam kako će izvanbračnim parovima koji bi se podvrgnuli medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji objasniti da su bili protiv izmjena zakona za koje su se ranije zalagali – kaže Milinović. 
    Glavni tajnik SDP-a Igor Dragovan objašnjava kako SDP neće podržati predložene »iznuđene« izmjene jer su one »nepotpune, kozmetičke i ne rješavaju suštinu problema«. 
    – Podržali bismo samo sustavno rješenje koje se odnosi na mogućnost oplođivanja svih jajnih stanica. Uostalom, nije naša obveza nego Milinovićeva da skupi većinu koja bi sada popravila loš zakon koji je sam napravio i progurao – kaže Dragovan.

----------


## bublica3

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...mjene-mil.aspx

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://www.jutarnji.hr/clanak/art-2009,9,25,,177504.jl


(članak je od petka, ali ne vidim ga tu pa evo...)

----------


## taya

nažalost nema link, magazin *ZDRAVE VIJESTI* , dijeli se u domovima zdravlja,izlazi u suradnji s Mzss i Hzzo, nama zanimljiv *br.5*

----------


## Gabi

Jelena Lovrić: "Ministar opasan po zdravlje"




> Premda silno samouvjeren, ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović zreo je za ostavku. Njegovo tretiranje građana kao zamorčića, na kojima se bez skrupula i bilo kakvih obaveza može beskrajno eksperimentirati, postaje nepodnošljivo.


http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...,30,,178015.jl

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...anak,178225.jl

Da, liječnik redovito oplodi više ženskih jajašca muškim sjemenom. To je svaki put novo živo biće, zapravo novi sićušni čovjek. Neke od njih unosi u majčinu utrobu, ostale ostavlja duboko smrznute. Za rezervu. Većina tih sićušnih ljudi više neće ući u maternicu. Uginut će. I to se unaprijed zna. Za jedno začeće vrši se više umorstava. Kojim pravom? don živko kustić

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/j2/clanak/art...0,2,,178235.jl


Anita Šimunić, supruga dr Šimunića:

 U svijetu je već rođeno više od 1000 djece vitrifikacijom (brzim zamrzavanjem) jajne stanice, ljetos 650, a takav način liječenja neplodnosti opsežnije se obavlja tek pet godina. Kod nas je u posljednjih 25 godina rođeno oko 20.000 djece postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, od kojih 500 do 600 iz zamrznutih zametaka.

Dakle, ni petina žena nije imala smrznute zametke. Velimir je samo izvukao najnovije činjenice, nove podatke, ali nije promijenio svoj stav. Struka je zaključila kakva nas situacija očekuje. Ministarstvo je imalo sluha za katastrofalnu situaciju u bolnicama, sa zastarjelom opremom, treba smanjiti liste čekanja, osposobiti sve centre, poslati ljude na dodatnu specijalizaciju: svaki centar od Petrove do Vuka Vrhovca slat će svoje zaposlenike u inozemstvo. Uz novu opremu naravno da uspjeh neće izostati. Kao zemlja-pionir u potpomognutoj oplodnji, mi to ipak zaslužujemo: osmu svjetsku ‘bebu iz epruvete’ porodio je moj muž.

----------


## Kadauna

> Zamrzavanje embrija zabranjeno je u Italiji, Poljskoj, modificirano u Njemačkoj i Švicarskoj.


citat gdje Simunic, zene prof. Simunica.....

*Jednom za vijeke........ NIJE ISTINA GORE NAVEDENO!!!*

----------


## Pinky

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/j2/clanak/art-2009,10,2,,178235.jl
> 
> 
> Anita Šimunić, supruga dr Šimunića:
> 
>  U svijetu je već rođeno više od 1000 djece vitrifikacijom (brzim zamrzavanjem) jajne stanice, ljetos 650, a takav način liječenja neplodnosti opsežnije se obavlja tek pet godina. Kod nas je u posljednjih 25 godina rođeno oko 20.000 djece postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, od kojih 500 do 600 iz zamrznutih zametaka.
> 
> Dakle, ni petina žena nije imala smrznute zametke. Velimir je samo izvukao najnovije činjenice, nove podatke, ali nije promijenio svoj stav. Struka je zaključila kakva nas situacija očekuje. Ministarstvo je imalo sluha za katastrofalnu situaciju u bolnicama, sa zastarjelom opremom, treba smanjiti liste čekanja, osposobiti sve centre, poslati ljude na dodatnu specijalizaciju: svaki centar od Petrove do Vuka Vrhovca slat će svoje zaposlenike u inozemstvo. Uz novu opremu naravno da uspjeh neće izostati. Kao zemlja-pionir u potpomognutoj oplodnji, mi to ipak zaslužujemo: osmu svjetsku ‘bebu iz epruvete’ porodio je moj muž.


uopce ne zelim citati. cisto sumnjam da je strucnjakinja u polju humane reprodukcije da bi mogla davati ikakve relevantne izjave. to je isto kao da ja dajem intervju sta napraviti u slucaju da ti padne server i izgube ti se svi podaci, jer mi je muz strucnjak u tom podrucju.
a ja bozetebe ne znam nista o tome
ali mogu se PRAVITI da znam i nabacivati kompliciranim rijecima

sorry, znam da nije topic sa komentarima, brisite ako treba, ali morala sam komentirati.

----------


## Bebel

Moja isprika,ali moram reći...
Milana Vuković Runjić, koje razočarenje...

----------


## bublica3

'Umjetna oplodnja - razlozi za obranu i osporavanje novog zakona' - bila je tema tribine večeras održane u Gospiću na kojoj sudjelovao ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi Darko Milinović, a nazočilo je oko 250 liječnika, pravnika i mladih bračnih parova iz Like i drugih mjesta. 

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...e-provodi.html


*KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE NE KAŽE HRVATSKA*

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...0,2,,178389.jl


- Ako dođe do drastičnog pada rođene djece kroz neko vrijeme zbog ovoga Zakona tada postoji mogućnosti izmjene, najavio je Darko Milinović koji smatra da je Hrvatska nakon 30 godina dobila Zakon kojim će se spriječiti ilegalna medicinska oplodnja.

- Zakon je SDP grubo ispolitizirao i tako unio nemir kod parova u Hrvatskoj koji imaju taj problem. Crkva nije imala utjecaja na donošenje Zakona jer i ona se ne slaže sa nekim odredbama, dodao je Milinović koji procjenjuje da će se primjenom novog Zakona i postupkom smrzavanja jajnih stanica godišnje u Hrvatskoj roditi 700 - 800 djece. Ministar je rekao kako u Hrvatskoj trenutno ima 11 000 smrznutih embrija koje je nazvao živim bićima starijim od 5 godina.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/klini...e-clanak-28805

----------


## ksena28

http://www.e-novine.com/stav/30617-O...Hrvatskoj.html

Nama koji smo uživali u zanimljivoj i poučnoj epizodi ostao je nejasan tek jedan detalj. Kako je mali Marko uopće znao što je to umjetna oplodnja? Nije uobičajeno da dječaci njegovih godina znaju išta o umjetnoj oplodnji ukoliko ih netko tome ne poduči. Marku je to sigurno ranije objasnio tata, da bi dječak mogao ravnopravno sudjelovati u razgovoru. Tim prije što je tata po struci ginekolog. To onda znači da je zanimljivoj i poučnoj epizodi, koju je ministar zdravstva ispričao sa saborske govornice, prethodila epizoda u kojoj mu mali Marko prilazi s pitanjem: "Tata, što je to umjetna oplodnja?"

- Tata, što je to umjetna oplodnja?

- To je dosta složeno stručno pitanje, sine, ne znam možeš li to razumjeti...

- Pa probaj mi objasniti jednostavnije.

- Dobro, najjednostavnije. Umjetna oplodnja je ono što neki ljudi iz Hrvatske obavljaju u Sloveniji.

- A zašto to rade u Sloveniji ako su iz Hrvatske?

- Zato što im to u Hrvatskoj nije zabranjeno.

VIKTOR IVANČIĆ ROCKS   :Klap:

----------


## nina1

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...-oplodnji.html

----------


## Gabi

VL:Jezerinac: Crkvi je ovakav zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji neprihvatljiv


http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/jezer...v-clanak-29181





> Jake i sretne Hrvatske nema bez jakih, fizičkih i moralno zdravih zadovoljnih hrvatskih obitelji, a njih neće biti bez čestitih i zdravih pojedinaca i bez zdrave i valjane djece, rekao je blaženi kardinal Alojzije Stepinac.

----------


## Gabi

...mišljenje predsjedničkih kandidata o ovakvom zakonu:

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...0,5,,178668.jl

Ministar Milinović mjesecima je morao opravdati kontroverzni Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji, koji je dozvolio oplodnju samo tri jajne stanice, zabranio zamrzavanje zametaka i time naš zakon svrstao među najkonzervativnije zakone u svijetu - uz bok Salvadoru i Bangladešu.

Struka se glasno protivila, održavali su javne apele, slali poruke o katastrofalnom padu uspješnosti po novom zakonu, no nakon nekoliko mjeseci buke, koja ministra nije smetala, struka se primirila, održala kongres početkom rujna na Brijunima i dala potporu ministru.

Predsjednik strukovne udruge dr. Velimir Šimunić zakon je nazvao “blago hendikepiranim”, ustvrdio da su znanstvena postignuća posljednjih mjeseci takva da će uspjeti novim metodama nadići nedostatke zakona i predao ministru pred kamerama pismenu potporu. Neplodni parovi ostali su šokirani.

- A sada mu je Petrova širom otvorila vrata da zabrani i pobačaj - rekao je jedan od ginekologa iz Petrove bolnice.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,20,,133966.jl


slucajno nasla, ali samo da vas podsjetim u kojem cirkusu zivimo   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tikica_69

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/art-2009,10,5,,178668.jl
> 
> Ministar Milinović mjesecima je morao opravdati kontroverzni Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji, koji je dozvolio oplodnju samo tri jajne stanice, zabranio zamrzavanje zametaka i time naš zakon svrstao među najkonzervativnije zakone u svijetu - uz bok Salvadoru i Bangladešu.
> 
> Struka se glasno protivila, održavali su javne apele, slali poruke o katastrofalnom padu uspješnosti po novom zakonu, no nakon nekoliko mjeseci buke, koja ministra nije smetala, struka se primirila, održala kongres početkom rujna na Brijunima i dala potporu ministru.
> 
> Predsjednik strukovne udruge dr. Velimir Šimunić zakon je nazvao “blago hendikepiranim”, ustvrdio da su znanstvena postignuća posljednjih mjeseci takva da će uspjeti novim metodama nadići nedostatke zakona i predao ministru pred kamerama pismenu potporu. Neplodni parovi ostali su šokirani.
> 
> - A sada mu je Petrova širom otvorila vrata da zabrani i pobačaj - rekao je jedan od ginekologa iz Petrove bolnice.


Vezano uz ovo....

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/spo...eukusan_277298

----------


## gričanka

Evo još:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...od-zaceca.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...SCJ8Qtjya9cCcm

scan clanka iz Novog Lista od 26_09_2009

----------


## Gabi

> http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.googlegroups.com/web/Novi%20List%20MPO%20clanak%2026_09_2009.pdf?hl=hr&  gsc=IoyW1gsAAAAVsbZD9USCJ8Qtjya9cCcm
> 
> scan clanka iz Novog Lista od 26_09_2009


Moderatorice, oprostite ... moram samo zahvaliti Bublici i Kadauni...  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

skenirani clanak iz Novog Lista - MPO - ovo su nase cure   :Grin:  

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...cET3v5XSmBM36l

----------


## Kadauna

iz casopisa "Mama i Beba"

 tu su nasa Uporna i Sretna 35 (obje ste mi prekrasne  ) i trecoj mami ne znam nazalost ime: 

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...wvamX1_Rf_hmvL

----------


## gričanka

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-kampanje.html
..... ne biraju se sredstva   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

Ustavni sud: *Liječnici ne mogu sami odlučivati o pobačaju*  
Piše: Kristina Turčin

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...0,7,,178815.jl

----------


## ksena28

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...spodarica.html

SLAVENKA DRAKULIĆ:

Razmatrajući zahtjev za ocjenom ustavnosti Zakona o pobačaju iz 1978. Ustavni sud zatražio je mišljenje Etičkog povjerenstva Petrove bolnice i odgovor je stigao - život počinje od začeća! Kad smo već kod pitanja, Ustavni sud mogao je pitati i samog Svetog Oca Papu…
Jesmo li iznenađeni odgovorom? Naravno da nismo. Kako bismo i bili, nakon što je *doktor koji je prije toga najglasnije protestirao protiv konzervativnog zakona naglo popustio kad je bolnica dobila vrijednu opremu od Ministarstva zdravstva. Ne treba biti dalekovidan da bi se vidjelo u kojem pravcu ide cijela ova priča o zakonu, oplodnji, začeću itd. Još otkad je došao na vlast HDZ pokušava na sve mile načine ograničiti prava žena na slobodni izbor, nasljeđe socijalističke države – pa je tako uveo prigovor savjesti za ginekologe.*

----------


## bublica3

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...m-vecinom.html

----------


## Bebel

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n1

----------


## Jelena

> http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/page/2009/10/12/0052006.html?pos=n1





> Nitko od nas liječnika nije za to da se u Hrvatskoj zabrani pobačaj jer bi to imalo jako loše posljedice za zdravlje žena. Svi znamo da zabrana rezultira time da pobačaji 'sele' u ilegalno područje. Gdje god je donesen zakon o zabrani pobačaja, tamo su žene bile prisiljene takve zahvate obavljati ilegalno, što onda uzrokuje goleme štete za njihovo zdravlje


Analogno bi *trebalo* biti:

Nitko od nas liječnika nije za to da se u Hrvatskoj zabrani zamrzavanje embrija jer bi to imalo jako loše posljedice za zdravlje žena. Svi znamo da zabrana rezultira time da se IVF parovi 'sele' u inozemstvo. Gdje god je donesen zakon o zabrani zamrzavanje embrija, tamo su imućni parovi bili prisiljeni takve zahvate obavljati u inozemstvu, a oni slabijeg imovinskog stanja su morali poći višestruku stimulaciju, što onda uzrokuje goleme štete za njihovo zdravlje.

----------


## ina33

Debeli x na Jelenin komentar!

----------


## Marchie37

Jelena, potpisujem!

----------


## bublica3

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-pobacaja.html

----------


## Gabi

Novi list:



> U konačnom prijedlogu oporbenog ustavnog rješenja naći će se i odredba po kojoj se ženama jamči sloboda izbora rođenja djeteta. To bi značilo da se Ustavom jamči pravo na pobačaj koje je sada regulirano zakonom te se više to pravo ne bi moglo dokinuti bez dvotrećinske većine u Saboru.
> 
> 
> Uz to, dizanje reproduktivnog prava na razinu Ustava značilo bi da se to pravo smatra temeljnim ljudskim pravom pojedinca, što bi imalo implikacije i na aktualni sporni Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji. Prema nekim tumačenjima, to bi omogućilo i ženama koje su neudane i nemaju partnere, da pristupe umjetnoj oplodnji.
> 
> – U mnogim drugim državama, reproduktivna prava zagarantirana su Ustavom. Ako bi i kod nas bilo tako, ta se prava ne bi mogla oduzimati ni po kojoj osnovi, smatra Karmen Rivoseki-Simić iz udruge Rode.


http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...eno-ustav.aspx

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0

----------


## lilium

Vrlo slikovito o pobacajima:
http://www.economist.com/daily/news/...34359&fsrc=nwl

----------


## Nataly

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...la tportalu;-)

----------


## bublica3

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnje.html


BRAVO!!!     :D  :D  :D  :D 
HVALA!!!    :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ni-ka...s-clanak-35105 - članak gdje piše da Poljska, Irska, Njemačka, Austrija i Švicarska nemaju tako konzervativan zakon kao naš.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/ana...u-clanak-36912

----------


## bublica3

dali je koja od vas kupila danas Slobodnu Dalmaciju, čula sam da ima nešto za nas danas na 20 i nekoj stranici??? 
na web-u ne nalazim,..

----------


## Gabi

Ingrid Antičević Marinović u emisiji "Na vručem stolcu":

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...retnicara.html

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/vec...e-clanak-38716

----------


## pino

Vecernji list, 24.10.2009. 




> Iako je član vladajuće koalicije, *HSLS će idući tjedan u saborsku proceduru uputiti svoj Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji po kojem bi se dopustila oplodnja više od tri jajne stanice te bi se dozvolilo zamrzavanje zametaka. Kako se već sada može čuti, taj će zakonski prijedlog biti preslika zahtjeva pacijenata*, ali u potpunoj suprotnosti sa sadašnjim zakonom kojega je Vlada predložila, a Sabor usvojio preglasavanjem. HSLS-ova potpredsjednica Vlade Đurđa Adlešič za postojeći zakon nije digla ruku u Vladi već je u trenutku izglasavanja napustila dvoranu, a slično je postupila i kada su se saborsku proceduru slale izmjene i dopune zakona.
> 
> Iako se očekivalo da će izmjene i dopune Sabor izglasati jučer, od toga se odustalo u posljednji trenutak jer Milinovićev prijedlog nije imao osiguranu većinu. Umjesto toga, ministar zdravstva odgodio je glasovanje i prešutno dao HSLS-u vremena da napravi svoj prijedlog. Iako se potvrda informacije nije mogla dobiti, navodno će u Saboru, nakon što HSLS-ov prijedlog uđe u proceduru, snage odmjeriti Đurđa Adlešić i Darko Milinović, odnosno njihovi prijedlozi. Uspije li HSLS sebi prigrabiti dio manjinaca i oporbu, prijedlog ima velike izglede.
> 
> – Ako je istina da će prijedlog promijeniti bitne stvari - ograničenje oplodnje na tri jajne stanice i zabranu zamrzavanja zametaka - onda je to vrlo pozitivni korak, koji bi trebao dati nadu malim ljudima da - kad je istina na njihovoj strani - mogu promijeniti stvari, usprkos moći, sili i manipulacijama - izjavila je Kristina Rogale Plazonić iz Građanske inicijative osoba koje se bore s neplodnošću “Građani protiv MPO zakona” te dodala: - Nadam se da se promjene odnose i na administrativne gluposti poput pravnog savjetovanja koji služi da se odvjetnicima napuni džep, i da će predstavnici udruga biti sugovornici u donošenju zakona koji se njih tiču.


Novi zakon!!!!

----------


## Gabi

http://www.jutarnji.hr/premijerka-mo...nceca-/315226/




> Zaoštravanje oko zakona
> 
> - Ako HSS ne vidi štetnost za sebe, mi vidimo da je njihovo sudjelovanje u svemu ovome štetno za stabilnost Vlade i za kredibilitet nas koji smo u toj Vladi - poručio je Pupovac kojega se smatra svojevrsnim glasnogovornikom nezadovoljne grupacije unutar vladajuće koalicije. Da je vladajuća koalicija podijeljena na tzv. liberalni i konzervativni dio, pokazuje i novo zaoštravanje oko Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji. Na sastanku s ministrom Darkom Milinovićem u petak Adlešič, Pupovac i Radin jasno su dali do znanja HDZ-ovu konzervativnom ministru da ne odustaju od zakonskog prava na zamrzavanje zametaka.
> 
> Sve više spornih tema
> 
> Budući da Milinović i dalje ne želi ugraditi tu odredbu u dopunu zakona, posve je izvjesno da HSLS, SDSS i manjinski klub idućega tjedna neće glasati za Milinovićev zakon. Dapače, doznajemo da HSLS, SDSS i manjinci već pripremaju posve novi, svoj zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji.

----------


## Pinky

evo kako zena bez posla komentira nas koje zelimo biti mame:

http://slobodnadalmacija.hr/Dubrovni...8/Default.aspx

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hsls-...i-clanak-40820

HSLS će napisati novi prijedlog Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji, u kojem će predložiti da postupak zamrzavanja zametaka rade oni liječnici koji to žele - rekla je danas predsjednica HSLS-a Đurđa Adlešič.

----------


## Kadauna

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...2009.pdf?hl=de


neki stariji clanak iz "zdrave vijesti".

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/sabor---zakon...metaka/324781/

Uz HDZ izmjene su izglasali HSS te zastupnici manjina. Odlučujući glas dao je Ratko Gajica iz SDSS-a koji je suprotno odluci svoje stranke koja se žestoko protivila zakonu, ne samo ostao u sabornici nego je i glasao za izmjene. Bez njegovog glasa zakon ne bi prošao.

----------


## Pinky

ratko gajica - sramota da te bude!!!

----------


## Gabi

Pinky   :Love:  

Sasvim običan petak...
http://mojahrvatska.jutarnji.hr/topi...utoj-oplodnji/

----------


## Marchie37

Obavijest HINE koju prenosi Novi list... kažu "Zakon će tako i dalje zabranjivati zamrzavanje zametaka, a ostaje i ograničenje zamrzavanja najviše tri jajne stanice"!!!

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/sabor...-medicins.aspx

----------


## rozalija

http://www.jutarnji.hr/j2/clanak/art...0,2,,178235.jl

Tražeći nešto naišla sam i na ovaj članak intervju.Zanimljivo kako žena voli svog muža i u dobru i u zlu.
Fuj...............  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lamona

O zakonu na vijestima RTL-a jučer, pričaju Kuna i Bauman kak sve funkcionira   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Počinje na 14.53

http://www.rtl.hr/video/glavne-vijesti-1-11-2009/4628/

----------


## pino

ali je zenska i rekla na RTL-u kako oni koji su se javili telefonski kazu da *o problemima ne smiju govoriti*

----------


## Jelena

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...8/0088006.html

...Jergović nema pozitivno mišljenje o premijerki Jadranki Kosor.

Čude ga pozitivne ocjene njenog dosadašnjeg rada, jer je za vrijeme njenog mandata prošao kontroverzni Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...1/0030006.html

Čovjekoliki Darko   :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0

Darko je sve bolji i bolji... na svim područjima medicine 
:bljak:

----------


## Pinky

malo stariji clanak, ali ga nisam ovdje primjetila:

http://www.frendice.hr/kuda-plovi-ovaj-brod

----------


## tikica_69

O nasim razglednicama  :D 

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...u-clanak-50953

----------


## Jelena

još dva na istu temu:

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...sloveniju.html

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0

----------


## ina33

Jutros je bilo i na radiju Plavi9 (valjda se radijo postaja tako zove), odličan prilog - highlights - razglednice, Milinović, licemjeran pronatalitetni stav države, a koma zakon i javnobilježnička potvrda ljubavi, zbrajanje jajnih stanica, Maribor i pozdravi iz njega, plus koliko to sve parove košta.

----------


## Gabi

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministar-mili...umrlih/354145/




> Razglednice: - Dobio sam pet tisuća razglednica i mailova podrške mladih ljudi i parova koji imaju problema s oplodnjom, a koji kažu da su odahnuli jer su sigurni da više neće biti malverzacija kakvih je znalo biti prije novog zakona. Volio bih znati zašto je netko otišao u Sloveniju jer za to nema razloga. U rujnu i listopadu prošle godine imali smo u Petrovoj klinici 77 zahvata medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, dok je u istom razdoblju ove godine zabilježeno 99 slučajeva. Uspješnost je prošle godine bila 21, a sada je 28 posto. Nije li to podatak koji još jednom svjedoči da novi zakon neće smanjiti broj novorođene djece - rekao je ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi kometirajući navodne razglednice koje mu parovi šalju iz slovenskih klinika.


  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lamona

Kolumna Miljenka Jergovića

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministrov-smi...patnji/354528/

----------


## Bebel

Ja sam ovo tek danas uočila, a tema je od 15.6.
Ipak su neki od njih prije zakona nešto rekli. Štete što novinari nisu u stanju zapamtiti imena

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/zbo...a-manje_265421

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ovdje sam našla da je cijeli jedan broj  znanstvenog časopisa _Periodicum biologorum_ posvećen temi početka života.
Koga zanima evo link: http://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show=toc&id_broj=3577

----------


## ksena28

http://svinjskagripa.jutarnji.hr/vij...ska-gripa/190/


pitanje u prilogu jutarnjeg o svinjskoj gripi i IVF-u

----------


## bublica3

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-godisnje.html

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

http://www.jutarnji.hr/halo--maribor...i-ste-/373629/

 :Smile:

----------


## BHany

http://www.jutarnji.hr/milinovic-svo...linike/373646/

----------


## drndalica

http://www.jutarnji.hr/da-je-bilo-po...rodila/380585/

----------


## drndalica

http://www.jutarnji.hr/slovenci-zamr...udnoce/380608/

----------


## drndalica

http:///www.jutarnji.hr/trudnoce-riz...tvorki/380600/

----------


## drndalica

UUPS
http://www.jutarnji.hr/trudnoce-rizi...tvorki/380600/

----------


## Kadauna

Bravo Kristina  Turčin i   :Naklon:   a obitelji Boban najiskrenije čestitke   :Saint:

----------


## BHany

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/po-...i-clanak-58483

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zvone...e-clanak-59696

----------


## bublica3

http://www.jutarnji.hr/da-je-bilo-po...-rodila/380585

----------


## Tibi

> UUPS
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/trudnoce-rizi...tvorki/380600/


Bravo Kristina Turčin. Hvala na ovom članku   :Naklon:

----------


## gupi51

Kopiram zanimljiv komentar iz Novog lista, a tiče se našeg "dragog" Ministra. 
Da se bar pitanje iz prve rečenice pretvori u stvarnost.

Na rubu pameti

Hoće li Novartisovo cjepivo protiv svinjske gripe za Darka Milinovića biti ono što je Skladgradnjino bojanje tunela trenutno za Božidara Kalmetu?
    Vrli je ministar zdravstva svojedobno požurio naručiti kod tog farmaceutskog giganta cjepiva za 70 milijuna kuna, no građani Hrvatske, umjesto da pohrle u ambulante, ostali su u svojim domovima. Draži im je virus H1N1 od Milinovićevih obmana, jer građani svojim potpisom moraju potvrditi da preuzimaju sve rizike za nuspojave. Dakle, država i ministar skidaju svaku odgovornost sa sebe što će se dogoditi pacijentu kojem su njegovim vlastitim novcem nabavili skupo, ali neprovjereno cjepivo koje će, nastavi li se bojkot, na kraju završiti u smeću!
    Nisu Ministarstvo zdravstva i ministar svojim osobnim uzimanja šprice u ruke na saborskim hodnicima uvjerili u nužnost cjepljenja niti pripadnike rizičnih skupina, ali ni liječnike koji izbjegavaju to učiniti čak i kada rade na odjelima infektologije! Obaveza potpisivanja pristanka kao da idu pod kirurški nož potpuno je demoralizirala građane koji su izgubili povjerenje u zdravstvene vlasti.
    Tako prva pošiljka od 140 tisuća doza cjepiva jedva da je načeta, a uskoro stiže još 1,36 milijuna koje malo tko želi konzumirati i isprobati na sebi. Nije li Milinović prije nego li je na ovaj način spiskao novac poreznih obveznika mogao provjeriti tko od njih želi postati pokusnim kunićem? I ne bi li sada upravo on morao nadoknaditi učinjenu štetu? Pogotovo kada je u pitanju netransparentan posao s Novartisom zbog čega je »zviždač« dr. Srećko Sladoljev nedavno dobio otkaz u Imunološkom zavodu u Zagrebu. Također, ta je multinacionalna kompanija osumnjičena u Sloveniji jer je nezakonitim putevima nastojala progurati svoje lijekove potkupljujući liječnike u Albaniji, Srbiji, Italiji, Švicarskoj, BiH i Hrvatskoj.
    Na rubu pameti živimo već duže vremena u svakom pogledu, no nakon TV emisije »Na rubu znanosti« Krešimira Mišaka u kojoj je gostovala Jane Burgermeister čini se ni svijetu nije bolje. Ta je austrijska novinarka krenuvši tragom svinjske gripe optužila za bioterorizam čiji je cilj masovni genocid, mnoge moćnike od Baracka Obame do Sorosa, Rotschilda i Rockefellera, ali i institucije poput Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i UN-a. U taj tajni internacionalni program stvaranja genetski inženjeriranog virusa gripe u laboratorijama odnosno biološkog oružja uključeni su i farmaceutski giganti Novartis i Baxter, kojem se svojedobno iz Austrije »izgubilo« 72 kilograma živog virusa ptičje gripe! Namjera je, tvrdi Burgermeister, provođenje programa prinudnog masovnog cijepljenja, što će izazvati žrtve i nepopravljiva oštećenja kod ljudi, ali optuženima donijeti golemi profit i moć.
    Na prvi pogled izgleda kao još jedna teorija zavjere, ali svakako nije s onu stranu pameti.

----------


## bublica3

http://www.jutarnji.hr/premijerkin-v...jeruje/384367/


apropo našeg krimi ministra:

12 Darko Milinović, ministar zdravstva i potpredsjednik Vlade 

Otkako je došla na čelo vlade, Kosor je najviše problema imala s ministrom zdravstva, koji je njezin stranački zamjenik i glavni suparnik. Milinović ne krije političke ambicije i već je više puta javno oponirao stavovima premijerke. Morala ga je imenovati za potpredsjednika Vlade jer on iza sebe ima snažnu stranačku potporu.

----------


## bublica3

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...3/Default.aspx


 :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

*
Leonarda Boban: Ruža je malena, ali vrlo živa* 

http://www.gloria.com.hr/vijesti/showpage.php?id=9835 


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/lijec...o-clanak-64352

----------


## bublica3

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spek...7/Default.aspx

----------


## Pinky

bublice, to nije vezano uz mpo   :Razz:

----------


## bublica3

Pinky imaš pravo, ali nisam znala gdje da stavim   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pinky

Čežnja zvana dijete

http://www.she.hr/ceznja-zvana-dijete

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/kad-j...c-clanak-66899

----------


## ksena28

C/P S HINE:

Šimunić: 10 posto pacijentica zamrznulo jajne stanice ali još ni jedna nije podvrgnuta oplodnji 

Od početka primjene novog zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji u Hrvatskoj je oko 10 posto pacijentica, među onima koje su se podvrgnule IVF-u, smrznulo jajne stanice ali nije bilo vremena ni mogućnosti da se one odmrzavaju za sekundarni postupak, istaknuo je danas predsjednik Hrvatskog društva za ginekološku endokrinologiju i humanu reprodukciju prof. Velimir Šimunić na simpoziju o smrzavanju jajnih stanica.

Na skupu u hotelu Regent Esplanade predavanja su održali i neki od najpoznatijih europskih stručnjaka koji se bave metodom tzv. vetrifikacije jajnih stanica.

Šimunić je rekao kako je u svijetu do danas oplodnjom odmrznute jajne stanice rođeno između 1.100 i 1.200 djece a metoda se počela primjenjivati prije 3-4 godine. Odmrznutim zamecima pak rođeno je između 200 i 300 tisuća djece, što je 10 posto od 3,5 do 4 milijuna djece rođene do danas u svijetu primjenom IVF-a.

Prof. Andrea Borini iz najpoznatijeg talijanskog centra za IVF u Bologni upoznao je hrvatske kolege s tamošnjim iskustvima u primjeni tzv. metode vetrifikacije. Oplodnjom odmrznutim te zatim oplođenim jajnim stanicama u njegovoj su klinici rođena 234 djeteta a uspješnost te metode kod mladih žena iznosila je 25 posto, dok je kod starijih bila dosta niža.

Rezultati su postignuti nakon 2004. godine kada je Italija dobila zakon istovjetan hrvatskom koji je zabranjivao smrzavanje zametaka te ograničavao oplodnju na tri jajne stanice.

Taj je zakon talijanski Ustavni sud ukinuo pa talijanski liječnici danas, kazao je Borini, sami u dogovoru s pacijentima odlučuju o metodi oplodnje.

Simpozij je organiziran kao završetak dvomjesečnog ciklusa edukacije hrvatskih kliničkih embriologa iz područja zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i medicinski potpomognute oplodnje obrazovali u poznatim svjetskim centrima, kazao je Šimunić.

On smatra da metode smrzavanja jajnih stanica imaju svoju budućnost te da je "prenaglašeno" nazivati ih eksperimentom.

"To je malo prenaglašeni termin jer se sjećam početaka IVF-a kada se u svijetu radilo na desetke tisuća eksperimenata a rodilo se svega 100-tinjak. Mislim da bez obzira na definiciju europske udruge, to više nije eksprimentalna metoda jer se sve više radi u svijetu. Bez toga nema čuvanja plodnosti onkoloških bolesnika, darivanja jajnih stanica ili čak i jednog dijela liječenja neplodnosti", smatra Šimunić.

----------


## Tibi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/samo-...a-clanak-67553

----------


## Tibi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/samo-...a-clanak-67553

----------


## drndalica

Umjetna oplodnja još uvijek samo u hladnjaku: http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2009/12/15/0530006.html

----------


## rozalija

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...3/0094006.html

----------


## rozalija

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...3/0094006.html

----------


## Pinky

nije direktno uz zakon, ali je o mpo

http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2009/12/18/0681006.html

----------


## Ljufi

> Netko je, dakle, ipak vrijedan vašega glasa?
> – Izaći ću na izbore čisto da imam pravo prigovarati do sljedećih izbora. Normalno da imam favorita, među kandidatima ima ljudi za koje vjerujem da su, ako ništa drugo, manje loši od drugih. Iako se kod nas nekada šire malodušne spike da su svi oni isti, ipak nisu isti! Postoje vrlo konkretne razlike. Na primjer da nemamo tako “hardcore” konzervativnu vladu mnogi naši mladi parovi ne bi danas morali ići u Sloveniju na umjetnu oplodnju. Nadam se da će i oni konzervativniji parovi bez djece sljedeći put razmisliti koga će zaokružiti. Znam da predsjednik u ovom sustavu ne igra tako značajnu ulogu, ali je bitan ako ni zbog čega drugoga onda zbog medijskog prostora.


http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/mil...e-clanak-71665

----------


## drndalica

Globus "Obitelj Broz osniva Titov fond za neplodne parove": http://globus.jutarnji.hr/hrvatska/o...eplodne-parove

----------


## Jelena

> Ravnopravnost se neće dogoditi samim ulaskom u EU, jer svaka zemlja u EU ulazi sa svojom prtljagom. Mnoge žene koje su se nadale da će im EU donijeti ravnopravnost, odnosno da će se nacionalne legislative uskladiti s najboljim standardima Europske Unije, prevarile su se. Primjer su Irkinje čiji je ulog u slučaju neulaska bio ogroman, stoga su išle od vrata do vrata lobirati da Irska uđe u EU jer su se nadale kako će, kao stečevinu Europske Unije, dobiti pravo na pobačaj. Međutim, to se nije dogodilo jer je Irska dobila „izuzeće". Dakako, u takvim se slučajevima uvijek upliće pitanje tradicije zemlje, njezinih vrijednosti i sl. Takve se stvari događaju kada postoji mogućnost „ucjene" na račun svog ulaska. Ista stvar dogodila i s Poljskom, još jednom katoličkom zemljom. Bojim se da je cijela priča oko Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji također pokušaj da se neke retrogradne priče uvedu u nacionalnu legislativu prije ulaska u Uniju i čak se bojim da će Katolička crkva prije ulaska napraviti još veći pritisak da se ukine pravo na pobačaj. Kad se čuva tradicija, onda to obično ide preko ženskih tijela i to je ono što je nedopustivo i ne događa se samo kod nas nego i u Europi i svijetu.


http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/ljuds...pritiska-crkve

----------


## Jelena

prof. dr. sc. Niko Zurak, dr. med., redoviti profesor neurologije Medicinskog fakulteta u Zagrebu, utemeljitelj i voditelj kolegija Medicinska etika i član Papinske akademije za život:

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_i...?news_ID=18068

----------


## Pinky

http://www.roditelji.hr/zelim-bebu/k...-oplodnji.html

nije direktno o zakonu, ali 2 vrijedna teksta:

http://www.roditelji.hr/zelim-bebu/projekt-beba.html

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.jutarnji.hr/nakon-milinov...recinu/497945/

----------


## MIJA 32

evo još

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-trecinu.html

----------


## Pinky

pa zar nakon svih nasih apela i istupa u javnosti nasi novinarcici jos uvijek koriste termin umjetna oplodnja ??  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

> pa zar nakon svih nasih apela i istupa u javnosti nasi novinarcici jos uvijek koriste termin umjetna oplodnja ??



da je ovo jedina naša briga.... bila bih zahvalna. Današnji okrugli stol o MPO zakonu je opet dao Golemu, Šimuniću prostora da se razmašu   :Mad:   :Mad:  

I dalje trubim, sami smo si krivi..što si to dopuštamo

----------


## ksena28

HSLS će tražiti izmjene Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji

ZAGREB, 19. siječnja 2010. (Hina) - HSLS je na današnjem okruglom stolu najavio kao će tražiti izmjene Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, kako bi se u postupku izvantjelesne oplodnje mogle oploditi sve jajne stanice dobivene u jednom postupku, a ne samo tri, kao i da se višak preostalih spolnih stanica i zametaka pohranjuje.

Po riječima potpredsjednice Vlade Đurđe Adlešić, nakon šestomjesečne primjene tog zakona, HSLS će najkasnije do 1. svibnja, zatražiti očitovanje Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi o uspješnosti njegovog provođenja, kao i o broju uspješno provedenih medicinskih oplodnji.

Ukoliko to izvješće pokaže nezadovoljavajuće rezultate, odnosno statistika pokaže manji broj uspješnih medicinskih oplodnji, HSLS će inicirati sazivanje koalicijskog sastanka na kojem će iznijeti svoje prijedloge izmjene i dopune tog zakona.

Članica udruge Roda Karmen Rivoseki Simić ustvrdila je da je odredba prema kojoj je pri svakom postupku medicinske oplodnje moguće oploditi samo tri jajne stanice, bez obzira na to koliko ih se razvije i dobije prilikom punkcije, značajno smanjuje statistički šansu za začeće.

Najspornije za HSLS je što zakon ne dopušta pohranjivanje zametaka, a dopušteno je pohranjivanje jajnih stanica.

Adlešić je u u prilog dopuštanju pohranjivanja zametaka iznijela i podatak prema koje je stopa uspješnosti tih postupaka puno viša ako se koristi pohranjeni zametak umjesto pohranjene jajne stanice.

Također je upozorila i na odrebu da se oplode tri jajne stanice te se u tijelo žene unose jedan ili dva zametka, pa dolazi do stvaranje viška zametaka koji se ne mogu pohraniti. Po njezinim riječima nedopuštanjem pohranjivanja zametaka uništavaju se zametci koji se ne unose u ženu, umjesto da se očuvaju.

Profesor ginekologije na ljubljanskom Medicinskom fakultetu i voditelj Odjela za reproduktivnu medicinu u Općoj bolnici Maribor Veljko Vlaisavljević upozorio je kako 15 posto stanovništva Europe boluje od neplodonosti, što je prepoznao i Europski parlament u svojoj deklaraciji o demografskoj budućnosti Europe.

Zamrzavanje embrija kao metoda ne samo da poboljšava uspješnost tehnike liječenja, već se smanjuju i rizici višeplodne trudnoće, ustvrdio je Vlaisavljević.

Također je kazao kako bi trebalo razmisliti o mogućnosti da se jajne stanice nastale nakon stimulacije ovulacije sve oplode te da se višak embrija koji se ne vrati u maternicu u prvom postupku može zamrznuti.

Predsjednik Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju Velimir Šimunić rekao je da nepravedan napad na aktualni zakon, jer je "puno toga dobrog donio". Prije godinu dana, kako je rekao, za ulazak u postupak čekalo se 14 mjeseci, a danas je to šest do osam mjeseci, također Hrvatska omogućava šest besplatnih postupaka, dok Njemačka plaća tek 50 posto troškova za tri postupka.

Također je iznio i podatak da je lani bilo svega 18 posto smrznutih zametaka, dodajući kako je iz zamrznutih zametaka rođeno 40 od 526 djece začete umjetnom oplodnjom.

U Hrvatskoj je u listopadu i studenom 2009. bilo po njegovim riječima ukupno 602 postupka, odnosno 17,7 posto više u odnosu na razdoblje prije donošenja zakona.

Sudionici skupa složili su se da je donošenje jednog takvog zakona općeniti bio hrabar korak, no svojom rigoroznošću, po mišljenju nekih, on nas udaljava od europske prakse.

----------


## bublica3

http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatskoj-kri...lodnji/500512/

----------


## bublica3

http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatskoj-kri...lodnji/500512/

----------


## bublica3

ajme krivi sam kopirala!!!!
http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatskoj-kri...lodnji/500512/

----------


## BHany

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/oceku...a-clanak-81601

----------


## Kadauna

u današnjem Jutarnjem Listu (samo papirnati format) članak o ženi koja je uspjela zatrudnjeti iz zamrznute jajne stanice: 

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...RN4YTZPnrc_2eU

a evo ovdje i link na stranicu koja se spominje u Jutarnjem Listu gdje je objavljen dnevnik te žene: 

http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/vijesti...cijentice.html

Čestitam budućim roditeljima na uspješnoj trudnoći iako je prva takva u 6 mjeseci od donošenja zakona!

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/show/mala-ruza-...itelji/155109/
A novinar malo spominje jajne stanice, pa malo zametke...
Drago mi je da je s bebicom sve u redu   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/napok...a-clanak-82629

 :D za mamu i   :Evil or Very Mad:  za kupljene novinare

----------


## BHany

http://www.jutarnji.hr/sretna-vijest...a-sam-/503161/

----------


## pirica

> http://www.24sata.hr/show/mala-ruza-boban-konacno-stigla-kuci-svojoj-obitelji/155109/
> A novinar malo spominje jajne stanice, pa malo zametke...
> Drago mi je da je s bebicom sve u redu


to je pisala cura koju ja osobno poznam, evo joj je poslan mail  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

U najtežim slučajevima neplodnosti parovi će moći zamrzavati zametke?



http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-naj...e-clanak-83235

----------


## gupi51

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...nutih-jaj.aspx

----------


## Kadauna

Današnji Večernji List: 

*Postignute samo dvije-tri trudnoće, a čekalo ih se šest mjeseci* 

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...92pq64bjWtLz5h

----------


## Gabi

Novi list:
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-o-umjetn.aspx

----------


## BHany

> Današnji Večernji List: 
> 
> *Postignute samo dvije-tri trudnoće, a čekalo ih se šest mjeseci* 
> 
> http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...92pq64bjWtLz5h


evo i na web-u http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/posti...i-clanak-83842

----------


## Kadauna

Iz današnjeg Več. Lista, 3 str.

Reproduckija, *poruka sa susreta embriologa u Mariboru:* 

HRVATSKA JE JEDINA DRŽAVA U EUROPI KOJA KORISTI LOŠE METODE OPLODNJE


Zamrzavanje embrija ostaje jedina uspješna, provjerena i sigurna metoda na području krioprezervacije. Vitrifikacija (brzo zamrzavanje) jajnih stanica metoda je koju treba razvijati, ali nije primjerna za široku upotrebu kod svih pacijentica. To je zaključak sa simpozija "Izvrsnost u IVF-u (izvantjelesnoj oplodnji)" radne skupine za embriologiju ESHRE (Europske udruge za humanu reprodukciju i embriologiju) održanom u Mairobur. Hrvatska jedina u Europi zambranjuje zamrzavanje embrija i oplođenih jajnih stanica te kao jedinu opciju nudi vitrifikaciju.   -  Koristite naša iskustva sa zakonom koji je bio istovjetan hrvatskom. Političari bi u tom smislu morali slušati struku - kazala je Talijaka Maria C. Magli iz ESHRE.

----------


## sretna35

> Iz današnjeg Več. Lista, 3 str.
> 
> Reproduckija, *poruka sa susreta embriologa u Mariboru:* 
> 
> HRVATSKA JE JEDINA DRŽAVA U EUROPI KOJA KORISTI LOŠE METODE OPLODNJE
> 
> 
> Zamrzavanje embrija ostaje jedina uspješna, provjerena i sigurna metoda na području krioprezervacije. Vitrifikacija (brzo zamrzavanje) jajnih stanica metoda je koju treba razvijati, ali nije primjerna za široku upotrebu kod svih pacijentica. To je zaključak sa simpozija "Izvrsnost u IVF-u (izvantjelesnoj oplodnji)" radne skupine za embriologiju ESHRE (Europske udruge za humanu reprodukciju i embriologiju) održanom u Mairobur. Hrvatska jedina u Europi zambranjuje zamrzavanje embrija i oplođenih jajnih stanica te kao jedinu opciju nudi vitrifikaciju.   -  Koristite naša iskustva sa zakonom koji je bio istovjetan hrvatskom. Političari bi u tom smislu morali slušati struku - kazala je Talijaka Maria C. Magli iz ESHRE.


ipak smo i mi u nečemu jedinstveni   :Grin:

----------


## Ljufi

Novi List:

»Milinoviću, zašto uporno inzistirate na štetnom zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji?«

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...rno-inzis.aspx

----------


## Ljufi

Večernji list: Godišnji odmori smanjuju natalitet

http://www.vecernji.hr/kolumne/godis...-kolumna-88670

----------


## gupi51

Kopiram jedan genijalan člaanak iz Novog Lista, a tiče se ovog nakaradnog zakona:

Tiger Jadranka


*Odzvonilo je izgleda spornom Zakonu o golfu već na drugoj rupi. Popularno nazvan »Sanaderov zakon«, jer ga je bivši premijer istjerao na čistac unatoč protivljenju javnosti, doživjet će promjene, ekskluzivno je objavila naciji s dalekovidnice njegova nasljednica Jadranka Kosor.*
*Je li sporni zakon izglasan po hitnom postupku u prosincu 2008. godine protuustavan, kao što je tada tvrdila grupa nevladinih organizacija i pojedine oporbene stranke, ili se naprosto nastavlja politička diferencijacija unutar HDZ-a? Pa su nakon Sanaderovih kadrova na red došli i Sanaderovi akti? Palica je izgleda nemilosrdna i udara jače nego je bilo tko očekivao, ali taj tigrovski zanos koji je zahvatio premijerku mogao bi se lako prometnuti u promiskuitet. Ako zbog loptice ne uoči šumu odnosno činjenicu da je u doba dok još nije bila ovako demokratski prosvijetljena doneseno niz moralno sramotnih, a ustavno sumnjivih zakona. 
    Poput onog o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji čiji je autor njezin potpredsjednik i ministar zdravstva, politički saveznik u antisanaderovskoj hadezeovskoj koaliciji, Darko Milinović. I koji je još uvijek, unatoč kozmetičkom dotjerivanju, daleko od civilizacijskih i znanstvenih normi sekularnog društva. 
    Ne bi bilo mudro, najmanje pravedno i politički opravdano, zbog problematičnih 18 golferskih rupa i njihovog razmnožavanja diljem Hrvatske u grmlje zanimanja zakonodavca i javnosti šutnuti jajne stanice i njihovu inseminaciju. Ako sporni Zakono o golfu, raritetna hrvatska briga za taj sport u globalnim razmjerima, protuustavno propisuje da se, na zahtjev investitora i bez javnog natječaja, proda i do 30 posto površine zemljišta potrebnog za formiranje golf igrališta, te da investitor može izvlastiti, oduzeti privatnim vlasnicima i do 20 posto ukupne površine potrebne za golf terene, onda bi u brojke i statistiku trebalo prevesti i koliko će pacijenata koji se uzdaju u MPO biti izvlašteni roditeljstva i ostati bez djece. 
    Zajednički nazivnik i Sanaderovog i Milinovićevog zakona je da su bili gotovo oktroirani, jer, iako organski, nisu donijeti natpolovičnom većinom u Saboru, već je za njih, nakon napuštanja sabornice većeg dijela oporbe, glasalo 72 odnosno 70 zastupnika. Prvi je kriminalan zato što neviđeno pogoduje krupnom kapitalu i želi legalizirati čak i protupravno izgrađene objekte, poput 5 tisuća četvornih metara stambenog prostora u vilama na lokaciji Blato, preko puta zagrebačke Arene, a drugi zato što ubija i posljednju nadu tisućama parova na majčinstvo i očinstvo. 
    Na Jadranki Kosor je da pokaže ima li prisebnosti i preciznosti da poput Tigera, zabode tee, uzme palicu u ruke i svaku lopticu pošalje barem na zelenu čistinu. A kada dođe u priliku za pat, posljednji udarac, vidjet ćemo koji je njezin a koji Sanaderov hendikep.

Branko Mijić
*

----------


## bublica3

http://www.jutarnji.hr/otkrivena-met...ermija/536223/

----------


## BHany

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/dje...-clanak-100698

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/psiho...-clanak-103038

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.24sata.hr/news/neplodne-p...rijeti/161143/

----------


## ksena28

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

----------


## ksena28

*Leonarda*, posebno zahvalna doktoru Lučingeru iz Klinike za  plodnost “Vuk Vrhovac”. Ovo je žensko druženje s Leonardom, a ne  raščlanjivanje spornog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, no  moram naglasiti da njezina obiteljska sreća po novom zakonu ne bi bila  moguća.

http://www.jutarnji.hr/leonarda-boba...tititi/596565/

----------


## ksena28

Imajte povjerenja u svoju prijateljicu. Ona nije slučajno vaša najbolja  prijateljica, vaše će prijateljstvo izdržati promjenu koja slijedi u  vašem životu. Vaša će se prijateljica sigurno radovati vašoj sreći, ona  će joj ulijevati snagu i nadu.

http://www.jutarnji.hr/kako-prijatel...vijest/602178/

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/asim-kurjak-p...nijeti/602274/

Nema aspolutno nikakvih nedvojbenih dokaza da su ginekolog  *Asim Kurjak* , njegova supruga *Biserka Funduk Kurjak* te njihovi suradnici *Sanja  Kupešić* i *Ernest Sucharek* u Modernom medicinskom centru u  razdoblju od 2000. do 2002. godine uz novčanu naknadu izvantjelesno  oplodili neplodne žene jajnim stanicama žena koje za to nisu znale, niti  su za to dale odobrenje, potvrdio je zagrebački Županijski sud  prvostupanjsku oslobađajuću presudu Općinskog kaznenog suda.

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/news/rodila-cet...godine/161797/
Na žalost nije kod nas (i ne može biti trenutno)... vjerujem da su roditelji presretni!

----------


## ina33

Uh...

----------


## Superman

> http://www.24sata.hr/news/rodila-cet...godine/161797/
> Na žalost nije kod nas (i ne može biti trenutno)... vjerujem da su roditelji presretni!


Novinarska senzacionalistička lupetanja...  Kakve četvorke??? Šta su djeca rođena iz istog stimuliranog postupka, jedno iz svježeg, drugo iz smrznutog embrija blizanci??? Gluposti.

----------


## andream

Pretpostavljam da se radi o prvom djetetu iz stimuliranog postupka, a ovo troje djece je iz smrznutih embrija. Koliko se sjećam ima i ovdje jedna forumašica s trojkama iz FET-a, pa moguće je...

----------


## Superman

> Pretpostavljam da se radi o prvom djetetu iz stimuliranog postupka, a ovo troje djece je iz smrznutih embrija. Koliko se sjećam ima i ovdje jedna forumašica s trojkama iz FET-a, pa moguće je...


*andream*, nije to sporno! Dijete rođeno iz svježeg embrija i dijete rođeno iz smrznutog embrija (a oba embrija su dobivena u istom postupku) *nisu blizanci*. Zato sam napisala da novinari opet pišu gluposti!

----------


## andream

a kužim što si htjela reći... evo neću više chatati, jasno mi je.

----------


## Jelena

O Clari Zetkin povodom 8. marta:

http://danas.net.hr/kultura/page/201...7/0229006.html

"Također, u Hrvatskom saboru tek je 21 posto žena, dok udio žena u lokalnoj vlasti iznosi 10,7 posto (vijećnice u gradskim i općinskim vijećima 2009. godine). U Zagrebu i Hrvatskoj općenito malo je ulica i javnih površina imenovanih u čast znamenitih žena, što je također određeni pokazatelj stanja sredine. Tako je i junakinja s početka priče početkom devedesetih izgubila svoju Aleju, koja se nalazila na zagrebačkoj Savici, što je također pomoglo brisanju njenog imena iz javnog diskursa. 

Točno, poručuje Ženska mreža Hrvatske: Republika Hrvatska ženama duguje ravnopravnost na tržištu rada, seksualnu edukaciju u školama, *nediskriminativni zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj* oplodnji, osviješten tretman nasilja protiv žena, sekularnu državu... To su samo neke od stavki koje u borbi za potpuna ženska prava još nisu ostvarena, pa se zato u Zagrebu i organizira prosvjedna akcija pod nazivom 'Neostvarena ženska prava – dug države ženama'."

----------


## BHany

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/josip...-clanak-107298

----------


## taca70

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/j...-oplodnji.html

----------


## BHany

s predsjednikove stranice:
http://www.predsjednik.hr/08032010

a nek se i ovo nađe tu, iako ga ima i na drugom topicu
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...enu-zakon.aspx

----------


## Bebel

Koliko nisko on može ići...

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/tlakic/...06.html?pos=n1

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/scena/vlado-s...-clanak-109021

*Obitelj Šola*  -  hvala Vam što ne zaboravljate  :Naklon:  :Naklon: ........ Enjoy your happiness!

----------


## lavko

Ima i u Gloriji, mama mi javila  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Svaka čast, ljudi!

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.poskok.info/index.php?opt...vijet&Itemid=2

----------


## AuroraBlu

Super! Model ovog zakona bi i naš čovjekoliki mogao uzeti za uzor.  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Izgleda da autor brka pojmove sad ne kužim da li je samo doniranje zabranjeno ili što? Do sad se moglo obavljati postupke IVF jer je bila i naša fatamorgana nedavno

"U Turskoj je u ponedjeljak usvojen novi zakon koji kvalificira kao kazneno djelo umjetnu oplodnju Turkinja spermom stranih državljana. *Trudnoća umjetnom oplodnjom je već ilegalna u Turskoj*, ali su žene do sada mogle tražiti u inozemstvu donatore sperme za takvu vrstu trudnoće - dok će od sada, nakon usvajanja novog zakona, biti odgovorne za djelo koje povlači kaznu do tri godine zatvora. "

----------


## Ljufi

Zabranjena je donacija sjemena u IVF postupku građankama Turske (u Turskoj i inozemstvu), ali mi nije jasno koje će mehanizme "kontrole" država Turska koristiti. Sam IVF postupak je legalan u njihovoj državi.

----------


## ina33

Big brother DNA screenining malih Turaka pri porodu? Zastrašujuće i skupo.

----------


## Ljufi

ne spominje se MPO, ali...

http://www.jutarnji.hr/milinovic-spa...odjela/637129/

----------


## mimimuc

http://dnevnik.hr/kolumne/dijete-nemoguca-misija.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.rtl.hr/intervju-tjedna-da...vic-video-6281

kaže Milinović da je dobio tijekom šest mjeseci 400, 500 mailova podrške, da je iz Slovenije dobio sam opet razglednica istog rukopisa :Rolling Eyes: , kaže da je prošle godine, po starom zakonu rođeno oko 600 djece i da će ove godine po novome zakonu biti najvjerojatnije biti rođeno više djece :Rolling Eyes: 
BRAVO MINISTRE, sjednite pet  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

:Laughing: Koji vic  :Laughing:  vjerovatno ni sam sebi više ne vjeruje u lažima  :Razz:

----------


## bublica3

Vjerovatno su zabolila leđa poštara koji nosi poštu u ministarstvo!?

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministar-mili...umrlih/354145/

ali nešto se dogodilo dragi naš ministre od prošle godine 11. mjeseca kad ste tvrdili da ste dobili pet iljada mailova i pisama podrške   :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




> _ Dobio sam pet tisuća razglednica i mailova podrške mladih ljudi i  parova koji imaju problema s oplodnjom, a koji kažu da su odahnuli jer  su sigurni da više neće biti malverzacija kakvih je znalo biti prije  novog zakona._


bit će da ste se ponovo prebrojali ili ste nešto pogubili ili ste se vi pogubili :Rolling Eyes: 

_Le Ministre de Santé_... you made my day  :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

samo ne znam jesu li mu zahvalili sto nam baca 3. embrijic u smece ako ne zelimo riskirati zivot nas i nasih eventualnih trojki.... sramota tko nam je na celu drzave... mislim da ne zna osnovne ginekoloske pojmove...

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/trojke-...-clanak-107679

ovo nam je promaknulo..............

----------


## BHany

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/lj-ho...-clanak-114145

----------


## Bebel

Srećom po njega da se mailovi ne pišu olovkom... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Bebel

> http://www.rtl.hr/intervju-tjedna-da...vic-video-6281
> 
> kaže Milinović da je dobio tijekom šest mjeseci 400, 500 mailova podrške, da je iz Slovenije dobio sam opet razglednica istog rukopisa,


Srećom po njega da se mailovi ne pišu olovkom... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.rtl.hr/glavne-vijesti-2232010-video-6303

tikica i ivarica demantiraju Milinovićeve laži.

----------


## BHany

http://www.novilist.hr/2010/03/23/mi...BBmaribor.aspx

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-pot...-clanak-115210

----------


## BHany

nek se i tu nađe - sve na hrpi
for the record
http://www.rtl.hr/na-rtl-stizu-poruk...ica-video-6314

----------


## bublica3

Napokon radi forum!!!

Evo našeg novog presjednika na djelu!!! HVALA MU!

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zakon-o-oplod...aj-ga-/658255/

----------


## Aurora*

U Novom listu je 23.3.2010. osim ovog odlicnog clanka u rubrici _Osvrt_ istaknut i jos jedan izvanredan komentar kako slijedi:

_Ministru ima tko pisati

Je li se to među Vladinim dužnosnicima proširila epidemija bešćutnosti? Ministar zadužen za svekoliko zdravlje nacije jučer je nonšalantno bubnuo kako je primio svega pet razglednica od hrvatskih parova koji svoju neplodnost, nakon što je na snagu stupio njegov drakonski Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji, liječe u inozemstvu. A i te su razglednice "lažnjaci", sugerirao je Milinović, jer sve su, kaže, pisane istim rukopisom! Nevjerojatno je s kakvom je lakoćom ministar izgovorio tvrdnju koju pobijaju materijalni dokazi! A oni su nam jučer stizali od parova koji je Milinović otjerao iz hrvatskih klinika i koji su ministru slali razglednice iz inozemstva, iz sretnih zemalja koje njega nemaju, pa liječnici parove, i domaće i strane, mogu liječiti za mnoge jedinim učinkovitim metodama - oplodnjom svih jajnih stanica koje se dobiju nakon jedne hormonske terapije te zamrzavenjem zametaka.

Iza svake razglednice koju je Milinović, iako tvrdi suprotno, sigurno primio - od Marije i Marka, Lili i Gordana, Ive i Darka i mnogih drugih - postoji ljudska priča puna boli, razočaranja, ali ponajviše želje za roditeljstvom. Različite sudbine, različiti rukopis, ista je samo nevolja, ogorčenost i ljutnja zbog bešćutnosti države čiji su građani!

To je najgore, iako ne treba zanemariti ni činjenicu koliko je domoljubni ministar pomogao klinikama i inozemstvu gdje se sada liječe hrvatski pacijenti. I debelo plaćaju! Pa nije čudo da se neki strani centri već reklamiraju po našim novinama!

_
Svaka cast novinarki koja se bas potrudila i Novom listu koji je ovaj dogadjaj s razglednicama tako dobro popratio.

----------


## Kadauna

izašlo i u Nacionalu, članak o IVF centru u PRagu: 
1. dio   http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...U7KzABuMdx6bIL
2. dio http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...U7KzABuMdx6bIL
3. dio http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...U7KzABuMdx6bIL

----------


## Kadauna

neka se greška potkrala pa evo 

2. dio http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...U7KzABuMdx6bIL

----------


## Jelena

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...5/0059006.html

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/80191/...ojaka-u-ceskoj

----------


## Aurora*

http://dulist.hr/content/view/8632/128/  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n1

----------


## Kadauna

zbljuv

----------


## AuroraBlu

On je bolestan, njega treba hospitalizirati, najozbiljnije.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.rtl.hr/glavne-vijesti-2532010-video-6346

minuta 03:55

----------


## aenea

evo ga i tu..
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...9/Default.aspx

----------


## Pinky

lagani off topic, ovo sam nasla na forumu simuniceve stranice o neplodnosti... nadam se da kod nas nece doci do ovoga, ovo je stvarno uzas

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8568733.stm

edit: vec vidim milinovica kako nam s gustom odredjuje zatvorske kazne za odlazak na ivf u inozemstvo  :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

Da podsjetim na ovo, ovo me STRASNO ljuti: http://www.roditeljski.info/magazin/...lavnom-zdrava/

----------


## VedranaV

Jutarnji je obradio temu i stavio popis Milinovićevih laži: http://www.jutarnji.hr/pisma-ministr...lodnji/664250/

----------


## Aurora*

Danas u Novom listu clanak o nasim pismima ministru s naslovom Uz Milinovićev zakon nikada ne bih dobila bebu. Ako netko ima link na cijeli clanak molim da ga stavi.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/trudn...otkaz-u-n.aspx

----------


## aenea

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/nikad...e-eksperi.aspx

----------


## VedranaV

Mislim da je taj link prestao raditi. Ovaj mi radi: http://www.novilist.hr/2010/03/27/ni...e-eksperi.aspx

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/show/severina-s...slenih/166102/

Zanimljivo Sevino zapažanje u duhu naturalizma... ne slušam je ali bravo, Seve.

----------


## VedranaV

Jučerašnje vijesti na RTL-u s jasnom09:
http://www.rtl.hr/glavne-vijesti-2832010-video-6378
9:43

----------


## AuroraBlu

Index: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...ku/483416.aspx

----------


## aenea

Aurora, istovremeno smo pisale :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedi...ve-tv-414.html
07:00 minuta

Šniki :Yes:

----------


## Kadauna

http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-529.html

14:00 minuta

Šniki, prekrasno

----------


## VedranaV

Kako kazna za parkiranje može izazvati čovjeka da protestira i zbog stanja s MPO:

http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/parkira...rsinama/29886/

----------


## zedra

Ma bravo za Zdravka!! Svaka mu cast!! Istinu je rekao 100%!

----------


## drndalica

Jučerašnji prilog - glavne vijesti RTL-a, 11:56  :Crying or Very sad: 
Klineci, dr Vlaisavljević i razglednica iz Maribora. 

http://www.rtl.hr/glavne-vijesti-3032010-video-6412

Klineci -  :Naklon:  na hrabrosti. Zaslužujete svu sreću ovog svijeta!!!

----------


## Kadauna

HOp, evo opet naše Sevke, to smo nekako propustili: 

"No roditeljske uloge dotaknula se u  drugoj temi.
 – Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji ženama čini nepravdu jer ih proglašava  građanima drugog reda. Javna sam osoba i u redu je da na to reagiram.  Pritom ću riskirati i da me prozovu simpatizerkom SDP-a. No, ja sam samo  simpatizerka žena – tvrdi Severina. Kao prava žena ona se, kaže, i  ponaša. Zato svoje emocionalne krize liječi čokoladom, a suze prolijeva  na tugaljive stihove Đorđa Balaševića."

http://www.vecernji.hr/scena/severin...-clanak-117929

----------


## Nene2

http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CAgQFjAB&url=  http%3A%2F%2Fdrlesar.bloger.hr%2Fpost%2Fmarijino-pismo-ministru-milinovicu%2F2052901.aspx&rct=j&q=pisma+ministru&e  i=EUezS-ySKo6lsAa014SzAQ&usg=AFQjCNEPJoUb79qrfM0PIcIEz01ea  cWvnw 


objavljeno pismo i na blogu D.Lesara  :Smile:

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.jutarnji.hr/izgubila--tro...zakona/681010/

----------


## Jelena

Evo nas opet usput  :Smile: 
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/abenaci...06.html?pos=n1

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nije mpo, ali je milinović
http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministar-dark...lnikom/700587/

----------


## Jelena

Nije MPO, ali su zdrav razum i dobro srce u pitanju:
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...9/0296006.html

----------


## Aurora*

Intervju s predsjednikom Josipovicem u Jutarnjem listu, vezano uz Zakon izdvajam:

*
Ministar Milinović je nedavno izjavio da podržavate Zakon o  umjetnoj oplodnji. Je li to točno?*  - Točno je da ne podržavam neke odredbe zakona koje se odnose na  zabranu zamrzavanja zametaka i tu sam za liberalniji pristup. Nisam  stručnjak u tom području poput ministra koji je liječnik, no slušam ono  što govore drugi stručnjaci. Uz to, doslovno dobivam stotine pisama  ljudi koji su nezadovoljni zbog zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka, a mnogi i  odlaze u inozemstvo radi oplodnje. Ako bi se makar jedno dijete više  rodilo metodom zamrzavanja zametka, podržavam je.
*Udruga Roda najavila je da će tražiti od vas da kao predsjednik  podnesete ustavnu tužbu zbog tog Zakona?* 
 - Ja sam kao zastupnik pisao ustavnu tužbu koju je uputio SDP. Na  Ustavnom sudu, dakle, već postoji takav prijedlog i nema potrebe da ga  ja kao predsjednik upućujem.

----------


## Pinky

lagani offtopic, ali moram podijeliti link

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...ca/485621.aspx

----------


## Snekica

Bravo za Šprajca!

----------


## Marnie

evo još malo o manekenu http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n0 (no comment)

----------


## gupi51

Evo jednog komentara M. Opačić objavljenog u Novom listu na temu izbacivanja stražnjice iz spota turisstičke zajednice na zahtjev Kosor i poveznica s našom problematikom. M. Opačić  :Klap:  :Naklon: 

_Potpredsjednica SDP-a Milanka Opačić za Predsjednicu Vlade ima, pak, savim konkretnu poruku za premijerku._
_– Voljela bih da na jednak način na koji je poželjela da se ženska stražnjica makne iz spota zbog seksizma, premijerka poželi da se u zakon vrati zamrzavnje zametaka pa da žene mogu doći do svog potomstva, a ne da se potucaju po Mariboru i Pragu. To je puno više kršenje ženskih i ljudskih prava, nago stražnjica u spotu. Pa ako se već sve želje gospođe Kosor ovako slušaju i ispunjavaju neka poželi i to – poručuje Opačić._

----------


## Natalina

http://www.24sata.hr/show/severina-v...-muska/168668/
Bravo Seve!

----------


## Marnie

gdje smo mi od Britanaca, 100 svjetlosnih godina...

http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2010/04/15/0030006.html

sad samo čekam da se "netko" uhvati ovoga kao neetičkog i kaže kako je naš zakon predivan, jer sprječava "kloniranje"...

----------


## Pinky

http://www.e-novine.com/stav/36659-5...edna-guza.html

----------


## kandela

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/razgl...-clanak-127735

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.24sata.hr/news/milinovicu...udnice/169218/

----------


## Gabi

Zagrebačka panorama...Zelendan na Bundeku..."SAD SE MOŽEMO SAMO SLIKATI"
http://multimedija.hrt.hr/?id=3

Mimimuc  :Klap:

----------


## Kadauna

*Kako tata kaže*

*Šimunić organizaciju kongresa o oplodnji  dao tvrtki svoje kćeri*



http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/simun...-clanak-131280

----------


## Bebel

> *Kako tata kaže*
> 
> *Šimunić organizaciju kongresa o oplodnji  dao tvrtki svoje kćeri*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/simun...-clanak-131280


Evo poziva novinarima da malo istraže koliko su kći i "nova" supruga bile uključene i u ranije aktivnosti...

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.jutarnji.hr/moje-dijete-r...bacaja/739185/

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/refor...-clanak-131505

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb-ce-umj...olnica/739818/

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/ar...va_269662a.pdf

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/dijabeticari-...jekova/741480/

220.000 ljudi ostaje bez lijekova, u tekstu se spominju samo dijabetičari, no mislim da ova "štednja" neće stati samo na njima i dabogda da sam u skroz u krivu!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/82538/...stra-zdravstva

da nam se udružit...

----------


## Kadauna

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...yqwbFU1RY69UU2

skoro smo propustili članak o našim forumašima iz Mb  :Smile: )

----------


## Bebel

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...osi-novac.html

_Na koncu, treba priznati da je Milinović na čelu Ministarstva zdravstva pokazao jedino to da se kvaliteta i stručnost mogu relativno bezbolno zamijeniti osobnom prodornošću, jer je u svom mandatu uspio donijeti Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji koji je katastrofalan, ali ga se nitko prije nije usudio izglasati,_...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/abenaci...06.html?pos=n0

----------


## Gabi25

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ce/488442.aspx

----------


## ina33

> http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...yqwbFU1RY69UU2
> 
> skoro smo propustili članak o našim forumašima iz Mb )


Ima li možda još netko neku drugu, dumb-user-friendly verziju ovog linka s našim forumašima, kad se otvori prvo su ogromna slova, pa sićušna, kad se isprinta izlazi samo jedna stranica, kad probam povećat kao print screen zamućen mi je taj dio. Može i preko PP-a ako jedino ja ne kužim kako to premostit, hvala.

----------


## pino

evo teksta - kratak ali znakovit - podsjetimo se da je Milinović rekao da on zna za tek nekoliko parova koji se liječe vani. U 3 mjeseca bilo ih je skoro 60. 



> <!--  /* Font Definitions */  @font-face 	{font-family:&quot;Cambria Math&quot;; 	panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:roman; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1107304683 0 0 159 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:Calibri; 	panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:swiss; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;}  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-unhide:no; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:&quot;&quot;; 	margin-top:0in; 	margin-right:0in; 	margin-bottom:10.0pt; 	margin-left:0in; 	line-height:115%; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:&quot;Calibri&quot;,&quot;sans-serif&quot;; 	mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-bidi-font-family:&quot;Times New Roman&quot;; 	mso-ansi-language:HR; 	mso-no-proof:yes;} .MsoChpDefault 	{mso-style-type:export-only; 	mso-default-props:yes; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;} @page Section1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} -->   *Bilješka iz Maribora*
> Sad smo i prognanici, kao da neplodnost ne boli dovoljno
>   U protekla tri mjeseca, liječenje je završilo 47 parova iz Hrvatske, kaže dr. Veljko Vlaisavljević
>   - Bit će sve u redu – govori Tomislav gladeći suprugu Blaženku. U čekaonici klinike za sterilitet Sveučilišne bolnice u Mariboru čeka 10-tak ljudi, među njima i bračni par Klinec iz Varaždina. 
>   - Ovjde smo jer ne želimo u postupak u Hrvatskoj sve dok je na snazi rigorozan i loš zakon – kažu. Nisu jedini – pomniji promatrač već je u čekaonici mogao čuti da visoka plavuša govori hrvatski. 
>   - U protekla tri mjeseca ove godine liječenje je završilo 47 parova iz Hrvatske, a 10 parova u završnom je postupku liječenja – kaže dr. Veljko Vlaisavljević. No, posljednji val hrvatskih pacijenata na vrata slovenske klinike kuca izričito zbog hrvatskog zakona. – Da, kažu nam da dolaze zbog zakona – govori sestra Jasna. Na pitanje koliko pacijenata traži termin kaže da dnevno primaju 15-ak telefonski poziva i isto toliko upita mailom: - Prije zakona takav smo interes imali u tjedan dana – kaže. – Teško je, jako teško. Neplodnost boli. Pa još kad imate takav zakon... Zašto liječnici napokon ne progovore? Osjećamo se kao prognanici iz vlastite države – govori Tomislav. Za troškove liječenja digli su hipotekarni kredit.

----------


## Nene2

Još jedan odličan osvrt *Ante Tomića* na komediju milinovićeve reforme zdravstva:

Dvije su stranice, izdvajam kraj: 
 " A sve se ovo moglo izbjeći, samo da smo opreznije birali visoke  državne dužnosnike. Priča s reformom zdravstva zornije nam je nego ikada pokazala kako je  politika kurvanjski posao. U jednu riječ, ko ne plati ministra, platiće  likara."


http://www.jutarnji.hr/zasto-pluca-n...itelom/745388/

----------


## Natalina

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/simun...-clanak-131280

*1. hrvatski kongres o medicinskoj oplodnji
*HD za ginekološku endokrinologiju i humanu reprodukciju HLZ-a
Plitvička jezera,14.-15.05.2010.

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/josipov...a-djece/31995/

----------


## nina09

'Što više djece u Hrvatskoj, to bolje' - tportal.hr /vijesti/

----------


## Kadauna

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/j...oja-djece.html

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/budu-...-clanak-134870

*Državni tajnik Ante Zvonimir Golem kaže da  su promjene moguće nakon što za desetak dana dobije šestomjesečno  izvješće....
*

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370

minuta 21:30 (Hrvatska uživo-03.05.2010.)

----------


## mare41

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-trudnoca.html

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.24sata.hr/news/ako-bude-v...-dobar/171573/

----------


## Tibi

*jasna09* dala intervju za NovuTV http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...di-je-laz.html

_Ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović tvrdi da su rezultati primjene novog Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji uspješni. No, parovi koji imaju problema s neplodnošću i posljednjih mjeseci prolaze pravu noćnu moru, tim rezultatima nimalo ne vjeruju.
_
hvala jasna i tm  :Kiss:

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...ira-mailo.aspx

----------


## Kadauna

*Ministar zadovoljan rezultatima i neće mijenjati zakon*

*U HRVATSKOJ SEDAM TRUDNICA KOJE SU ZANIJELE NAKON ODMRZAVANJA JAJNE  STANICE*

http://groups.google.de/group/gradja...na/web/Članak Večernji 05_05_2010.pdf?hl=de

Vuk Vrhovec nešto manje uspješan nego godinu dana ranije, no zadovoljni su. 
Sveti Duh vrlo slični rezultati kao prije zakona, 33-34%
Petrova ima 7%veću uspješnost. Eh sad, da li to znači 22% prije zakona i 29% nakon ili to znači 22% prije zakona i sad 23,54% (dodala 7% od 22%)!?

----------


## Nene2

meni taj link ne radi

----------


## ksena28

kadauna, ja to ne mogu otvoriti

----------


## Kadauna

copy paste cijelu adresu, ne samo ono što je markiranu u crvenoj boji, mislim da je u tome catch.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sedam...-clanak-135540

----------


## cranky

Kaže Heller da se u Ri ne čeka duže od mjesec dana.  :Laughing: 
Mene su u 2. mjesecu zapisali za 9.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Isto kaže da nema problema s lijekovima  :Rolling Eyes: 
Naša forumašica Vojvođanka je pristala na slabiju stimulaciju (sad čeka ß ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ) jer su joj htjeli odgodit postupak zbog nedostatka lijekova  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Kaže Heller da se u Ri ne čeka duže od mjesec dana. 
> Mene su u 2. mjesecu zapisali za 9. 
> Isto kaže da nema problema s lijekovima 
> Naša forumašica Vojvođanka je pristala na slabiju stimulaciju (sad čeka ß ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ) jer su joj htjeli odgodit postupak zbog nedostatka lijekova


Gadi mi se ovo sve skupa, smajli koji bljuje

----------


## Ljufi

tema nije MPO, ali...(facepalm smiley)
"Milinović: Svjetska banka kopirala je moju reformuMilinović: Svjetska banka kopirala je moju reformu"

http://www.novilist.hr/2010/05/06/mi...anka-kopi.aspx

----------


## Jelena

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/05/0...asp?r=tem&c=11

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.24sata.hr/news/usadili-krivi-embriji-rodila-i-predala-dijete-roditeljima/172387/ 

 :Shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## drndalica

Zašto je ženama oduzela pravo na umjetnu oplodnju?
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/z...om/490737.aspx

----------


## fjora

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...3/0478006.html

http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2010/05/13/0501006.html

----------


## cranky

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx...ash=3c903614f6

----------


## Nimrod

http://www.novilist.hr/Spektar/supil...hano-jaje.aspx

----------


## Nimrod

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/prosv...-clanak-140506

----------


## Jelena

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n1

----------


## Jelena

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...ajuci-rez.aspx

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.rtl.hr/jajima-protiv-milinovica-clanak-18631

----------


## tikica_69

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...4/0557006.html 

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...9/Default.aspx

----------


## ksena28

Hina:





> 14.05.10. 14:32:01 news-h5143760 		
>  		 		uspješnost medicinske oplodnje prema novom zakonu je 22 posto 		
> 
> *   plitviČka jezera, 14. Svibnja 2010. (hina) -* *uspješnost medicinske oplodnje iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica u šest mjeseci primjene novog zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj opolodnji je 22 posto, izjavili su danas novinarima ministar zdravstva darko milinović i predsjednik hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju prof. Velimir Šimunić.*  
>  to je ujedno i jedini konkretni podatak koji su željeli otkriti javnosti prije završne stručne rasprave sutra poslije podne, na prvom hrvatskom kongresu o medicinskoj oplodnji. Skup se održava na plitvicama, a rezultirat će zaključcima i preporukama za daljnju primjenu zakona. 
>       Prof. Šimunić je izjavio kako su u tzv. Svježem transferu (ivp postupak) rezultati jednaki prije i nakon donošenja zakona, a to proizlazi iz činjenice da se u hrvatskoj premalo zamrzava jajnih stanica i prije toga zametaka. Tako je lani bilo zamrznuto samo sedam posto jajnih stanica i 14 posto zametaka, a europski standard zbog kojega se može očekivati uspješnost i do 50 posto, je kada se kod pacijentica u postupku može zamrznuti između 30 i 50 posto jajnih stanica. 
>       Dr. Šimunić je istaknuo da 22 posto predstavlja početni uspjeh, koji ne treba doživljavati u ovom trenutku kao veliko dostignuće, s obzirom na mali broj zamrzavanja jajnih stanica. No, on je bolji od talijanskog primjera, koja je bilježila za vrijeme važenja njihovog zakona, od 13 do 20 posto uspješnosti. Također je rekao uspješnost u hrvatskoj nije drukčija ni od zemalja poput njemačke i Švicarske, gdje je dozvoljeno zamrzavanje zametaka, a uspješnost im je između 18 i 20 posto. 
>       Ministar milinović je naglasio da će mogućnost zamrzavanja jajnih stanica posebice omogućiti roditeljstvo oboljelima od malignih bolesti, kao i da će rezultati primjene zakona biti znanstveno relevantni nakon dvije do tri godine provedbe. Za to vrijeme hrvatska će i dalje ulagati u razvoj struke i njihovu opremljenost, poručio je milinović. 
> _(hina) xtmar yaz_

----------


## missixty

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-clanak-140755

----------


## ksena28

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ju/491324.aspx

----------


## MIJA 32

http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti 3:28

----------


## MIJA 32

http://dnevnik.hr/bin/video.php?medi...icle_id=125602

----------


## Bebel

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-bacanje.html

----------


## Bebel

http://www.24sata.hr/news/milinovicu...baciti/173170/

----------


## m arta

jel ja dobro ne vidim ili opet nema ništa na HTV-u???

sad sam gledala vjesti, i ni A o našoj temi, za razliku od RTL i Nove

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/05/1....asp?r=unu&c=5

*Prema Milinovićevim riječima, prvi rezultati govore da je dobiven   otprilike isti broj medicinskih oplodnji kao i po starom zakonu, ali  bile bi 34 trudnoće više da su se provodile u svih 12 hrvatskih centara  za medicinsku oplodnju. Naime, dva mjeseca transfera jajnih stanica nije  bilo u Sveučilišnoj klinici »Vuk Vrhovec« zbog nedostatka provedbenih  akata i ograničenih financija te mjesec dana u bolnici »Sveti Duh« zbog  obnove.* 

*No i takvi su rezultati u skladu s europskim zemljama, pri čemu je  hrvatski zakon u nekim dijelovima još i liberalniji, jer odobrava šest  postupaka medicinske oplodnje na račun države, ne ograničava dob žene  kao ranije na 38 godina te je 20 posto više pokušaja među ženama  starijim od 45 godina.*

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/umjetna-oplod...on-los/772623/

----------


## ksena28

*Rezultate će na kongresu koji se upravo održava na Plitvicama   iznijeti predstavnik posebnog povjerenstva. Ali koristim priliku   postaviti pitanje zašto bolnica »Vuk Vrhovac« nije radila umjetne   oplodnje cijelog rujna i prosinca prošle godine? Nadam se da to nije iz   politikantskih razloga, da bi rezultati bili lošiji. Mjesec dana, ali   opravdano zbog obnove, nije radio ni odjel medicinske oplodnje na Svetom   Duhu. ... 
*

* Pročitao sam izjavu dr. Baumana sa Svetog Duha, koji je napomenuo   da će na Plitvicama biti preliminarni rezultati, te da za stvarne   rezultate treba razdoblje od najmanje dvije do tri godine. Ujedno mu   čestitam na rezultatima koje je postigao u svojoj bolnici. I nije istina   da naši neplodni parovi hrle u inozemstvo da bi ostvarili  roditeljstvo,  kao što se to željelo prikazati. Pozvao sam sve one koji  idu izvan  Hrvatske da se jave u Ministarstvo, te da nije potrebno slati  anonimne  razglednice kako »za«, tako ni »protiv« Zakona. Javila su se  samo dva  para s kojima sam razgovarao o novom zakonu te smo razjasnili  neke  dezinformacije. Jedan od ta dva para nastavio je liječenje u  Hrvatskoj, a  ne u Sloveniji.* 


http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/05/1....asp?r=tem&c=1  intervju u Vjesniku naravno danas

----------


## tikica_69

http://trogirportal.info/trogir/hrva...skoj-oplodnji/ 

http://www.crommunity.com/hr/novosti...arka-milinovia 

http://gorankovacevic.bloger.hr/post...c/1593827.aspx 

_
Lika je kontinentalna regija, omeđena planinama  Velebitom na zapadu i jugu te Ličkom Plješivicom na istoku. Čitavo  područje može se okarakterizirati kao planinska zaravan podijeljena  manjim planinskim lancima u više cjelina. 
U tim planinama rastao je  ministar Darko Milinović. Još kao dječak zauzeo je vrlo tvrdi stav o  umjetnoj oplodnji. Naime, sjedeći na stablu imao je odličan pogled na  ptice koje polažu jaja. 
To ga je toliko zainteresiralo da je još od  razdoblja jure sjedio na stablu i osobno se uvjerio da su ptice  evoluirale od dinosaura podreda Theropoda. U tom procesu bio je  svjedokom kako su se ptice odvojile od tla i poletjele u slobodu. 
To  ga je toliko ushitilo da se ustao sa svoje grane raširio ruke i bacio  se sa stabla. 
Od tada ima spljošten nos. I mrzi jajašca. Veliki je  protivnik odvajanja od zemlje i bilo kakvih sloboda.
Zgrožen je  činjenicom što već sada postoji između 9 i 10 tisuća poznatih vrsta  ptica i u Hrvatskom saboru uspješno se bori protiv oplodnje i daljnjeg  razmnožavanja živih bića. I s njima povezanih sloboda.

gorankovacevic_

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/od-no...-clanak-141103

----------


## Nene2

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...4/Default.aspx

----------


## pak

http://www.barkun.hr/index.php/20100...e-stanice.html

----------


## pak

http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/vijesti/...e-stanice.html

----------


## pak

http://metro-portal.hr/vijesti/hrvat...skom-oplodnjom
http://www.glasistre.hr/hrvatska/vijest/210610

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n0

----------


## cranky

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...rija-dese.aspx

----------


## tikica_69

http://varazdinske-vijesti.hr/3369/za-zdravlje/

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...rodilista.html

----------


## gričanka

O ministrovom zakonu:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...samo-osam.html

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/obit...oplodnjom.html

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/news/milinovic-...zameci/173548/

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-clanak-142074

----------


## gričanka

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...zametcima.html

----------


## nina1

http://www.jutarnji.hr/traze-se-izmj...djece-/778336/

----------


## Tibi

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...samo-osam.html
DEBAKL MILINOVIĆEVE UMJETNE OPLODNJE Broj trudnoća pao sa 76 na samo osam!

----------


## gričanka

Tibi, taj link se ne može otvoriti, a ovo je ispravan:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...samo-osam.html

----------


## tikica_69

Evo nas i na troznamenkastoj brojci  :Mad: 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/traze-se-izmj...djece-/778336/

----------


## nina1

http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/roda-no...rudnoca/32881/

----------


## drndalica

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...od-struke.html

----------


## gupi51

http://www.seebiz.eu/hr/tvrtke/farma...oca,78243.html

----------


## cranky

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...ava-jer-j.aspx

----------


## tikica_69

http://dnevnik.hr/bin/video.php?medi...icle_id=126026

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=73739&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=33abaf0ac0

----------


## renatad

Evo cure, uključite se, i držim fige

http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=549175

----------


## Aurora*

Milinovic je ovaj put manje kriv od struke!

----------


## Kadauna

http://dnevnik.hr/bin/video.php?medi...icle_id=126026

----------


## ksena28

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...d-Partije.html

'Broj 93 je protest protiv ministra zdravstva *Darka Milinovića*. Zbog njegove tvrdoglavosti i inata ove je godine rođeno 93 manje djece. Vaš ministar zdravstva onemogućio je roditeljima da dođu do djece. Vaš ministar zdravstva ukinuo je dopunsko osiguranje. Vaš ministar zdravstva ukinuo je bolnice u Zagrebu. Vaš ministar zdravstva ukinuo je rodilišta u Makarskoj i Sinju. Kada ćete konačno ukinuti ministra zdravstva i razveseliti sve građane u ovoj zemlji', upitao je premijerku SDP-ov *Nenad Stazić*.

'Činjenice ne idu u skladu s ovim što ste rekli. A što se tiče vaše okićenosti moja asocijacija je bila da nešto gori u SDP-u pa da treba zvati vatrogasce', odgovorila je *Kosor* aludirajući na crvenu brojku 93 kojom su se okitili SDP-ovci.

----------


## cranky

E sad je počeo udarat i po doktorima. Hm....
Na žalost za sad samo sažetak iz NL-a
http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328592863J

----------


## Superman

http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/vijest....VIJESTI=124916

----------


## Kadauna

Jut. List: "Njen (Jadranka Kosor)  *ministar Milinović* jednog dana definitivno zatvara lokalna  rodilišta, dva dana kasnije već povlači svoju odluku. Navodno će povući i  najrigidniji dio svog antibaby zakona, nakon što je sebi uzeo slobodu  da eksperimentira s pacijentima."

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vladina-hoce-...litika/780355/



http://www.jutarnji.hr/sdp-premijerk...vstva-/781345/

----------


## tlatincica

Nije MPO ali je kotrljajuće kamenje
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/d...rodiliste.html

----------


## tlatincica

Ministarstvo zdravstva skriva podatke o neuspjehu Zakona o  medicinskoj oplodnji?
http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/minista...plodnji/32963/
SDP Kosorici: Kad ćete ukinuti ministra zdravstva?
http://www.seebiz.eu/hr/politika/sdp...%3f,78393.html

----------


## gupi51

> E sad je počeo udarat i po doktorima. Hm....
> Na žalost za sad samo sažetak iz NL-a
> http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328592863J


Evo cijelog teksta. Tako im i treba, kome se uvlačiš u stražnj**** taj ti to ovako i vrati:

MINISTAR ZDRAVSTVA PROZVAO STRUKU ZBOG MANJKA LIJEKOVA  I SMRZNUTIH JAJNIH STANICA    Milinović optužio liječnike za bojkot umjetne oplodnje
   Postotak zamrzavanja trebao bi biti barem 30 posto, a naši su centri prosječno smrzavali samo 7,2 posto ciklusa. To je nedopustivo, ocijenio je Darko Milinović

*ZAGREB* – Iako i dalje tvrdi da je »njegov« Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji (MO) postigao uspjeh, ministar zdravstva jučer je optužio liječnike da su bojkotirali njegovu primjenu. 
    – Treba prozvati struku zašto nije smrzavala više jajnih stanica! Postotak zamrzavanja trebao bi biti barem 30 posto, a naši su centri od početka primjene Zakona prosječno smrzavali samo 7,2 posto ciklusa. To je nedopustivo!, ocijenio je Milinović na konferenciji za novinare. Ali to nije jedina opstrukcija koju su, po ministrovom sudu, liječnici provodili proteklih osam mjeseci od kada je stupio na snagu Zakon koji zabranjuje oplodnju više od tri jajne stanice i zamrzavanje zametaka, pa je jedina dopuštena metoda »dodatne« pomoći neplodnim parovima zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, koja se i u svijetu tek nedavno počela primijenjivati te ne daje jednako dobre rezultate kao zamrzavanje embrija. 

*Milinović,* naime, drži liječnike odgovornima i za to što su od primjene Zakona za 35 posto smanjene doze lijekova za povećanje plodnosti i hormonsku stimulaciju. 
    – Nema razloga za 35 posto niže doze fertilitetnih lijekova. Treba pitati liječnike zašto su to napravili, kazao je Milinović. Za potvrdu te   *U Rijeci prva trudnoća iz odmrznute stanice* 

    U KBC-u Rijeka ostvarena je prva trudnoća iz odmrznute jajne stanice, što je veliki uspjeh za ovu kliniku koja ni prije nije smrzavala značajniji broj embrija, iznio je jučer Darko Milinović. U prva četiri i pol mjeseca ove godine u KBC-u Rijeka bilo je 15 trudnoća iz postupaka MPO-a, što je identično broju u istom razdoblju 2009. ze kako je njegov zakon omogućio više trudnoća, ministar je ponovio podatke o broju trudnoća u prva četiri i pol mjeseca ove godine, dakle samo u polovici razdoblja ukupne primjene Zakona. Prema njima je bilo ukupno 40 trudnoća više nego u istom razdoblju prošle godine. 

*Velikom zaslugom* Zakona Milinović smatra i smanjenje broja pacijentica koje su dobile najtežu komplikaciju u postupku MO-a, hiperstimulaciju, od koje u svijetu i danas umire stotine žena. 

    Iako i dalje odlučno odbija mogućnost da Zakon mijenja, Milinović je neizravno priznao da on ne daje odgovarajuću pomoć najtežim pacijentima kod kojih je, zbog različitih razloga, slab uspjeh postupaka MO-a te je najavio da će razgovarati sa strukom o načinima da su u sklopu aktualnih zakonskih rješenje i njima omogući potrebna medicinska skrb. A struka, na čelu s predsjednikom Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju dr. Velimirom Šimunićem, već je predložila da se za ovu skupinu pacijenta dopusti oplođivanje većeg broja jajnih stanica te zamrzavanje zametaka. Komentirajući tvrdnju da su hrvatski centri premalo jajnih stanica stvarali i smrzavali, Šimunić je ustvrdio da se to dogodilo zbog straha koji je kod liječnika prouzročen »sveopćim pritiskom na struku«.

----------


## Marnie

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministre--suo...-posto/782616/

----------


## BHany

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sdp-m...-clanak-143383

----------


## ksena28

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...u-nervozu.html 

evo njega, odmah on odgovara 

 Ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović odgovorio je na optužbe Milanke Opačić na njegov Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji te joj poručio 'da malo smiri svoju nervozu' 
                             				     'Ne znam možda je zbog nečeg drugog nervozna. Možda zbog dobrih rezultata Zakona o zabrani pušenja i Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji', rekao je Milinović uoči sjednici Vlade i poručio SDP-ovoj zastupnici da ne može optuživati doktore i stručnjake da lažu te da on to neće dopustiti.

'Nisu to rezultati ministra Milinovića! Ona bi bila sretna da je manje djece rođeno, ne razumijem tu sreću. Očito je zato nervozna', tvrdi ministar i podsjeća da je SDP ukinuo porodiljne naknade kada su bili na vlasti te tvrdi da je zato njoj teško čuti da se u prva četiri mjeseca ove godine rodilo 40 djece više nogo u istom razdoblju prošle godine.

Na izjavu Milanke Opačić da se Milinović kao 'pravi kauboj' treba znati povući, ministar je objasnio kako on nikada nije rekao da je kauboj nego da samo da se kao mali igrao kauboja i indijanaca i poručio Opačić da će nakon slijedećih izbora i slijeve strane u Saboru gledati premijerku Jadranku Kosor.

----------


## Jelena

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/s...p_all_items=14
http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/minista...plodnji/32963/
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...i-u-suton.html
http://www.seebiz.eu/hr/tvrtke/farma...oji,78548.html
http://www.jutarnji.hr/sdp-ovci-poru...-suton/784303/
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...0/0508006.html

Piše se na sve strane. U vjesniku članak po narudžbi, ne želim ga ni prenositi, jer ga je pisao MZSS, zadnja rečenica je da su rode ostale pri svojoj tvrdnji o manjem broju trudnoća :povrać:

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.24sata.hr/news/opacic-kau...ervozu/173939/

----------


## gričanka

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...i-u-suton.html

----------


## bublica3

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-clanak-143832

----------


## Aurora*

Novi list
Subota, 22. svibnja 2010., u rubrici Osvrt:

Vesna Roller, 

_Ministar Milinović i majstori svirači

Što se zbiva, tko je u pravu - pitaju se ovih dana mnogi koji svjedoče bujici podataka, objašnjenja, demantija koji kruže medijskim prostorom oko uspješnosti Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji. Pa da pokušamo sažeti! Prije nešto više od godinu dana u kabinetu ministra zdravstva napravljen je tekst Zakona o MO-u suprotan duhu i slovu prijedloga koji je godinama prije pripremala skupina stručnjaka. Zakon koji su napisali autori čija imena Milinović nikada nije otkrio, nametnuo je rješenja kakva nema ni jedna europska država. Ukinuo je metode koje se zovu "zlatnim standardom", a ovo ime nose stoga što je 30-godišnja svjetska praksa pokazala da daju najbolje rezultate. To su oplođivanje većeg broja, 7-8 jajnih stanica i zamrzavanje zametaka. Umjesto toga, hrvatski liječnici sada moraju ograničavati oplodnju na svega tri jajne stanice i preostale zamrzavati. Ta se metoda i u svijetu koristi puno kraće pa nije usavršena i daje slabije rezultate. Ministar je odluku da Hrvatska postaje nerazuman i neetičan europski izuzetak branio svjetonazorskim argumentom: Za nas (HDZ) život počinje danom začeća._ _

I bilo bi pošteno da je pri tome ostao! No, Milinović reterira i počinje tvrditi da će se upravo zahvaljujući njegovom zakonu ostvariti više trudnoća nego što bi ih bilo da se koristi "zlatni standard". Što je nemoguće i što znaju svi naši liječnici. Malo su vrisnuli prije donošenja Zakon, ali su se brzo predomislili i "zasvirali" u ministrovu frulu. Jer dao im je opremu, edukaciju, plaća im dodatno račune za MO. Ali i naplati svoje zasluge pa ih izravno uključi u političke obračune. Možda s tim nisu računali, ali su - odradili._

----------


## drndalica

Do kraja godine umjetnom oplodnjim u Hrvatskoj 1081 dijete
Večernji list 23.5.
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/do-kr...-clanak-144964

Živi bili pa vidjeli

----------


## VedranaV

Udruga Beta i pismo premijerki:
http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/zakon-o...eljstvo/33146/

----------


## Jelena

Nije MPO, ali stil je isti "kome trebaju argumenti"
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...-i-stetna.html

----------


## Jelena

Veli Mile Kekin govoreći o King Crossu:




> Kad sam se prvi put našao pod vječito sunčanim nebom na Trgu  veselih tanjura prva asocijacija mi je bila remek-djelo *Jima Careya* 'Trumanov show'. Evo  ideja! Zašto ga ne bi preuredili u najveći zatvoreni poligon za snimanje  reality showa?
> 
> Mislim da imamo potrebne ljudske resurse odnosno  nevjerojatan broj živopisnih likova s bogatim iskustvom pred kamerama.  Zar *Milinović*, *Mamić*, *Bandić * i ekipa ne bi bili  garant svake televizijske  zabave? Zamislite samo kumulativni efekt na gledanost da ih pustite  istovremeno u eter. *Bandić* frflja  o pravnoj državi koja treba raditi svoj posao, *Milinović* za to vrijeme čita  statističke podatke koje je sam smislio prije ulaska u studio, a *Mamić* prolazeći kroz vantjelesno,  egzorcističko iskustvo sumanuto bunca o srbokomunističkim poreznicima  koje mu se žele napiti krvi.  
> 
> Doduše, ni zatvor nije loša ideja.


Zasluženo mjesto među državnim kriminalcima i redikulima, fali samo još jedan splitski u ovoj ekipi.

----------


## missixty

http://www.slideboom.com/presentatio...ca-neplodnosti

Nadam se da smijem ovo staviti... Ako ne pripada tu, molim modove da izbrišu.

----------


## Jelena

http://www.business.hr/hr/Naslovnica...o-ukinuti-sebe
"Donijeli smo zakon o pušenju pa smo ga povukli, pa smo ga onda  promijenili, pa smo samo malo trenirali strogoću. Donijeli smo  restriktivni zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji, obećalo se da će se nakon  devet mjeseci primjene odrediti je li uspješan, imali smo igru brojki i  sada se prema zadnjem odlučilo da će se uzeti period od četiri i pol  mjeseca, što govori samo o tome da se uzima onaj dio koji odgovara  ministru", izjavio je Mrsić.

I Ingrid Antičević Marinović (SDP) MIlinoviću zamjera novi Zakon o  medicinskoj oplodnji, što tumači kao "ministrovo vježbanje političke  moći na tijelu žene". Rekla je i da je "ministrova pobjeda poraz  pacijenta i sramota"

----------


## Jelena

Nije MPO, ali opet "briga" za djecu.
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...niteljici.html

----------


## aenea

Nije MPO, ali Mile opet jaše:

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/pobun...-clanak-147465

_"A za pobunu pulmologa ministar Milinović doznao je iz medija. – Pristupit ćemo onome što smo rekli, a zaposlenicima se neće ništa mijenjati, samo će pacijenti dobiti bolju i bržu uslugu. Promijenit će se samo to što zaposlenici neće moći reći – gospodine ravnatelju, već – gospodine predstojniče klinike – izjavio je Milinović."_

Stvarno ne razumijem kakav on to problem ima sa nazivima. I medicinska oplodnja se ne zove MPO jer im je tako lakše izgovarati. Svjetska banka, bit će, ima isti problem sa izgovorom pa će zato prepisati njegovu reformu. :Rolling Eyes: 
e,da..a pacijenti će bit bolje i brže zbrinuti jer zaposlenicima treba manje vremena da izgovore gospodine predstojniče klinike, nego gospodine ravnatelju? zato će imati više vremena za pacijente?

----------


## Ljufi

_ Što je sa Zakonom o medicinskoj oplodnji? Hoćete li ići  prema Saboru s izmjenama postojećeg zakona?
_– Ovaj  zakon je dobar, ali ga treba još poboljšati. HSLS nije zadovoljan da  parovi iz Hrvatske moraju odlaziti u Maribor na postupak medicinske  oplodnje. Stoga ćemo tražiti sljedeće: da se u postupku izvantjelesne  oplodnje mogu oploditi sve jajne stanice dobivene u jednom postupku te  da se višak preostalih spolnih stanica i zametaka može pohraniti.

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/kosor...-clanak-148149

----------


## BHany

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/da-je...-clanak-148654

----------


## Tibi

http://www.vecernji.hr/scena/pjevaci...-clanak-148708

Pjevačica Celine Dion je nakon šest pokušaja umjetne oplodnje konačno ostala drugi put trudna. Ona i suprug Rene već imaju devetogodišnjeg sina Renea Charlesa koji je također začet umjetnom oplodnjom.

(ps brišite moj prethodni post da ne stoji duplo, očigledno smo BHany i ja postale istovremeno)

----------


## Tibi

još malo o Celine Dion
http://www.vecernji.hr/scena/celine-...-clanak-149309

Pjevačica kaže kako je na početku trudnoće stalno išla liječniku jer je htjela gledati svoje blizance i slušati im otkucaje srca. Sada pozorno sluša sve upute liječnika kako bi izbjegla moguće komplikacije

----------


## Nataly

http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/vijesti...-oplodnja.html

ovdje ima vrlo zanimljivih stvari

ako je ovo već stavljeno zanemarite

----------


## Pinky

http://www.24sata.hr/news/kraljica-s...novica/176324/

----------


## Tibi

nije direktno za MPO ali među ostalim piše i o reakcijama ravnatelja VV-a vezano uz najavu spajanja sa Merkurom

_A reakcije na najavljenu reforme stižu i s Klinike Vuk Vrhovac.  
– Ministar tvrdi da dezinformiram javnost, pa je očito da nije ni pogledao dokumentaciju koju sam mu poslao, u više navrata – rekao je ravnatelj Klinike prof. Željko Metelko.  
Naime, kada je doznao za spajanje s KB Merkurom, kontaktirao je sa Svjetskom zdravstvenom organizacijom, a odgovor koji je dobio od nje proslijedio je ministru.  
– U njemu piše da će Vuk Vrhovec s promjenom titule samostalne klinike ili izgubi li financijsku samostalnost, izgubiti i status suradnog centra SZO-a – upozorava prof. Metelko i dodaje da je to što ministar Milinović misli da može mijenjati ženevska pravila njegova stvar. _ 

http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/dr-nog...-clanak-153932

----------


## Jelena

Donacija js u Srbiji:
http://www.novosti.rs/code/navigate....0iz%20epruvete

i nešto stariji link:
http://www.pressonline.rs/sr/vesti/u...+oplodnju.html

----------


## Jelena

Nije o MPO-u. ali pattern ponašanja nam je svima poznat: nerazumijevanje problema, laganje svima, bez iznimke, izvrtanje činjenica, nepoznavanje osnovnih matematičkih operacija, potpuna nebriga za dobrobit pacijenta:
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ti/497023.aspx

"PA NARAVNO, da znamo za te vaše brojke i podatke. Mislim da je o  tome govorio i ministar Milinović nedavno. Naravno, dobit ćete sve u  roku i vidjet ćete da vaši podaci ne odgovaraju istini", rekla je prije  gotovo mjesec dana u telefonskom razgovoru glasnogovornica ministra  zdravstva Zora Lažeta kada smo već četvrti put pismeno zatražili  objašnjenje o nekim brojkama i informacijama koje dokazuju kako izjave  ministra zdravstva Darka Milinovića o značajnim uštedama u zdravstvu  jednostavno ne drže vodu. Naravno, ni mjesec dana nakon što smo zatražili odgovore, iako je  zakonski rok 14 dana, iz Ministarstva zdravstva unatoč obećanjima nisu  nam odaslali nikakve podatke. Znali smo to od početka, jer da ih imaju  sigurno bi ih i poslali."

...

Naravno ni tu nije kraj Milinovićevoj Potemkinovoj reformi jer je  nedavno objavljeno kako će se zaposliti novih 607 službenika u zdravstvu  od čega najmanje 10 u Ministarstvu zdravstva. Grube procjene govore da  će se za te nove ljude izdvajati oko 60 do 70 milijuna kuna što će  dodatno opteretiti državni proračun. Dok taj podatak Milinović čuva kao  "zmija noge" javno se hvali da će ukidanja u zagrebačkom zdravstvu i to  10 ravnatelja, 20 pomoćnika i 10 upravnih vijeća donijeti uštedu od 1,8  milijuna kuna godišnje! Što je to prema novih 60 do 70 milijuna kuna?

...

Upitali smo ga jesu li presudnu ulogu za povlačenje odluke o zatvaranju  rodilišta imali prosvjedi ili završetak skupštine Europske banke u  Zagrebu? Naravno, i to pitanje Milinovića je ostavilo bez teksta. 
14. svibnja u Zagrebu održavala se 19. godišnja skupština i *Poslovni  forum Europske banke za obnovu i razvoj*, a malo prije toga održane su i  konzultacije između Hrvatske i misija Međunarodnog monetarnog fonda na  temelju kojih je objavljen zaključak. U njemu se traži da se smanje  javni rashodi, a prije svega veličina javne uprave, mirovinski,  zdravstveni i socijalni rashodi te poveća fleksibilnost na tržištu rada.
*Upravo tada, Milinović je i donio spornu odluku o zatvaranju  rodilišta.* Savršeni tajming za zamazivanje europskih očiju *iako je još  2006. godine inspekcijskim nadzorom utvrđeno da rodilišta u Imotskom,  Makarskoj, Sinju i Supetru nemaju odgovarajuću opremu i kadrove.* Odlukom  Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi *zatvorena su tek u utorak 11.  svibnja 2010. godine svega tri dana prije foruma.*
 Tad su krenuli prosvjedi, a Milinović je tvrdoglavo objašnjavao da  neće odustati od svoje odluke. *Odmah nakon završetka skupštine Europske  banke u Zagrebu, ministar Milinović povukao je odluke o zatvaranju  rodilišta!* Podatak je to koji ne može biti slučajan, a samo dokazuje  razmjere Milinovićeve *predstave pred hrvatskom, ali i europskom  javnošću*. Privid pred hrvatskom javnošću trebao je pokazati kako Vlada  zna što radi, a pred europskom javnošću privid da se nešto radi na  financijskoj racionalizaciji i konsolidaciji zdravstvenog sustava da bi  se time dobila daljnja potpora tih institucija i naravno krediti!

----------


## tlatincica

*Lakše do roditeljstva: Zameci će se ipak smjeti  zamrzavati
*http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/lakse...-clanak-156863

----------


## andream

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vrijedi-li-radati-/807276/
Vrijedi li rađati - opet se don Živko obrušuje na MPO...

----------


## andream

Kopirala sam krivi tekst, ali prepisujem iz današnjeg Jutarnjeg:
*("Tko voli rađati?"):*
Uvijek ima žena koje ne mogu roditi. Imaju se pravo u razumnim granicama od neplodnosti liječiti - ali ne grozničavo vršiti nasilje nad prirodom neprimjerenom i skupom umjetnom oplodnjom. Žena je cijeli čovjek i kad nema vlastito dijete. Kad shvati da nije plodna i da prikladnog liječenja nema - treba shvatiti da je Bog na taj način poziva da se drugačije ostvari.Ni muškarac ni žena ne ostvaruju se tek po djetetu. Ali, onda neplodnost nije poziv u osamljenost nego u drugačiji način darivanja. U neplodnom paru muž i žena se trajno uzajamno preporađaju, sve se bolje upoznaju i vole. Takvi su onda izvor sreće za sve oko sebe."

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/news/nevideno-u...zanaca/179206/

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/news/zamrznuti-...h-bilo/179214/

----------


## Marnie

http://www.jutarnji.hr/test-za-menop...udnocu/842555/

----------


## Pinky

stari tekst, ali dobar podsjetnik u vrijeme zatišja

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministrov-smi...patnji/354528/

----------


## bublica3

nije usko vezano za zakon MPO, ali...

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Moza...3/Default.aspx

----------


## Jelena

Evo još jedna dobra procjena i ulaganje ministra. Čak 1000 Gospićana moralo je ići na magnetsku rezonancu izvan Gospića (veli ministar i u Karlovac - koliko sam infomirana tamo ni nema tog uređaja pa je lista čekanja u maniru Godota):
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n0

A da podsjetim:
http://www.ordinacija.hr/novosti/nov...liste-cekanja/

----------


## Ljufi

*AFP o Zakonu o umjetnoj oplodnji: Najkonzervativniji zakon u Europi  koji parove tjera iz Hrvatske*


http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/a...ke/500437.aspx

----------


## Ljufi

članak iz AFP-a

http://invitrofertilizationinformati...tility-984675a

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/z...ak/500445.aspx

----------


## bublica3

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/gase-...e-na-sreb.aspx

----------


## BHany

http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?article9701

----------


## Marnie

http://dalje.com/hr-zivot/godinu-dan...-pomaka/314639
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/z...romijenio.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.rtl.hr/glavne-vijesti-1772010-video-7869

dnevnik RTL-a 16:30 minuta.

----------


## BHany

http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/godinu-...ovoljni/35982/

----------


## BHany

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/07/17/vijesti.asp#14

----------


## kandela

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zakon-o-medic...vijeta/847784/

----------


## BHany

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...ne-popust.aspx

----------


## BHany

http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/vijest....VIJESTI=127507

----------


## BHany

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/ljuds...etnoj-oplodnji

----------


## kandela

http://www.znanost.com/clanak/test-z...lesne-oplodnje

----------


## bublica3

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spek...5/Default.aspx

..."Severininog pritiska da se promijeni Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji."

_I opet umjetnoj_

----------


## aenea

Pih, bublice! Vidi ovo - iz časopisa koji se izdaje u suradnji sa ministarstvom zdravstva kaže - _"..Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za umjetnu oplodnju.",_ i to lijepo napisano velikim slovom kao službeni naziv institucije. Evo i čitav tekst:


*Nužne izmjene Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji*

_Osamdesetak članova Hrvatskoga društva za humanu reprodukciju – ginekolozi subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije i klinički embriolozi – jednoglasno su nedavno donijeli stručne smjernice kojima treba nadopuniti Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji i koji su upućeni Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za umjetnu oplodnju._

_Izdvajamo najvažnije promjene koje bi, prema stručnim stavovima, morao doživjeti Zakon. U vrhu prioriteta parovi su kojima treba dopustiti oplodnju više od tri jajne stanice i zamrzavanje viška zametaka._

_Riječ je o 10 do 15 posto tzv. teških pacijenata koji u sadašnjim ograničenim uvjetima imaju znatno niži uspjeh u IVF liječenju u odnosu na prosjek. To su žene iznad 40. godine u kojih je u pravilu uspjeh loš, jer se postiže manje jajnih stanica, ali i žene mlađe od 40 koje se medicinskim rječnikom opisuju kao „low responders“, jer se i u njih dobiva malo jajnih stanica._

*Pravo na zamrzavanje*
_Zamrzavanje viška zametaka treba također dopustiti i ženama s ponavljanim neuspjehom izvantjelesne oplodnje što podrazumijeva da žena i nakon tri ili više postupaka nije zanijela._ 
_U skupinu povlaštenih moraju ući i muškarci s, kako liječnici kažu, ozbiljnom neplodnošću, odnosno jako lošim spermiogramom. Među izuzetke struka je uvrstila i muškarce u kojih se operacijskim zahvatom izravno iz testisa moraju vaditi spermiji._

_Takvih je od 100 do 150 parova godišnje. Pravo na zamrzavanje viška zametaka moraju imati i muškarci koji su se liječili od onkoloških bolesti, a u kriopohrani imaju ograničeni broj uzoraka spermija „pospremljenih“ prije početka liječenja._

_Struka je jedinstveno predložila da se tim parovima omogući oplodnja više jajnih stanica ili svih dobivenih jajnih stanica. Suvišni zameci u ovim slučajevima vrlo su rijetki._

_Ministar Milinović ne bi trebao ići protiv stručnih uvjerenja, to više što, kad je riječ o „teškim pacijentima“, među liječnicima nema razilažnjea. A ako je suditi prema ministrovim prijašnjim izjavama, tražit će pravno rješenje nadopune zakona koji neće podlijegati proceduri promjene zakona. I sadašnji zakon izuzetno dopušta zamrzavanje zametaka uz kontrolnu klauzulu. Sve promjene standardnog liječenja moraju se prijaviti Nacionalnom povjerenstvu kada se svježi embrio transfer mora odgoditi i zametak zamrznuti zbog iznenadne bolesti žene, zbog neočekivane abnormalnosti maternice, zbog visokog rizika za hiperstimulacijski sindrom, za očuvanje plodnosti onkoloških bolesnika._

_Uspješnost 26,2 posto_
_Nacionalno povjerenstvo mora odgovoriti i na sljedeće pitanje liječnika: Što učiniti kada liječeni par ne prihvaća prijenos svih stvorenih zametaka iako su ranije to potpisali?_
_Iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica u Hrvatskoj je trenutačno dvanaest trudnoća, što je uspješnost od 26,2 posto._

_Zdrave vijesti, srpanj – kolovoz 2010., besplatan primjerak_

----------


## pino

Prva američka "beba iz epruvete", Elisabeth Carr Corneau, rodila je sina (začetog uobičajenim putem) prije nekoliko dana

http://www.boston.com/news/health/ar...rst/?page=full

----------


## Jelena

S neplodnost.hr stranice




> *Zasada još nije moguće prepoznati kvalitetne jajne stanice
> *
> U časopisu Human Reproduction Update je nedavno objavljen pregledni  članak Laure Rienzi i suradnika, o morfološkim karakteristikama jajnih  stanica koje se dobiju u postupku stimulacije ovulacije za IVF/ICSI. * Kako autori naglašavaju, selekcija jajnih stanica samo na osnovu  njihovog izgleda bi mogla biti jako važna, pogotovo u zemljama gdje  zakonske restrikcije onemogućuju inseminaciju svih jajnih stanica u  svježem ciklusu.*   Sistematskim pregledom literature autori su pronašli 50 studija koje  su se bavile morfološkim karakteristikama jajne stanice, i posljedičnom  uspješnošću postupka potpomognute oplodnje. Proučavane morfološke  karakteristike bile su zona pelucida, oblik polarnog tjelešca, oblik  jajne stanice itd. Nažalost, niti jedna od navedenih karakteristika nije  se u više studija pokazala važnom u predviđanju daljnje oplodnje te  jajne stanice i ukupne uspješnosti IVF postupka.
>  U zaključku, *analiza 50 studija dala je kontradiktorne rezultate, i  nije podržala uvriježeno mišljenje o "dobrim" i "lošim" jajnim stanicama  i njihovoj sposobnosti za oplodnju.* Kako se izbor jajne stanice za  inseminaciju u određenim situacijama može pokazati važnim, potrebna su  intenzivnija i koordiniranija istraživanja, jer će odabir jajne stanice  samo na osnovu izgleda još neko vrijeme ostati jedina mogućnost za  većinu IVF centara.
>  9.8.2010.

----------


## pirica

http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2010/08/06/0553006.html

----------


## RuzicaSB

> http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2010/08/06/0553006.html


Najprije se ispricavam ako nije po pravilima komentirati ovdje lin kove ali ne mogu odoljeti da ne kazem da su ovo ciste gluposti.Poznajem vec jako puno zena koje su uspjele ostvariti roditeljstvo tek iz 8-og, 10-og, 19-og, 22-0g itd. pokusaja i sve redom rodile savrseno zdrave i prelijepe bebe.Eto samo toliko.

----------


## iva_luca

ah, plagijat bez smisla i razumijevanja!

----------


## iva_luca

Ups, post je bio namjenjen drugoj temi.
Ispričavam se i molim brisanje!

----------


## pino

Mislim da je ta znanstvena studija jedna od onih koje nemaju bas previse znanstvenog znacaja. Umjesto postotaka kumulativne trudnoce, znacaj se mjeri u hazard ratio. Broj parova u studiji je vrlo malen. Kad se radi o stvarnim uspjesima po postupku i broju pokusaja, relevantnija je ova studija na 14.000 umjesto 400 parova: 
*http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19596309 Calculating cumulative live-birth rates from linked cycles of assisted reproductive technology (ART): data from the Massachusetts SART CORS*

Iz te studije se vidi da je postotak zivog poroda iz 1. pokusaja oko 30%, iz 2. 25%, a iz 8. pokusaja 22%. Buduci da je jasno da mladje zene i lakse dijagnoze uspijevaju prije nego tezi slucajevi, nije ni cudno da se postotak uspjeha smanjuje sa svakim sljedecim pokusajem - ali kad se stratificiraju rezultati po dobi i dijagnozi, vidi se da itekako za neke ljude ima smisla nastaviti pokusavati. 

Osim toga, ti rezultati vrijede u Americi. U Hrvatskoj, ako se usvoji preporuka struke da nakon 3. neuspjesnog pokusaja oplodjuju vise od 3 j.s. sasvim je za ocekivati da ce *najuspjesniji pokusaj biti onaj cetvrti.*

----------


## BHany

išla je i reakcija...hvala pino  :Smile: 




> Poštovani, 
>   Željela bih vam skrenuti pažnju na članak o uspješnosti postupaka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje  (MPO) http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2010/08/06/0553006.html odnosno tekst preuzet s http://www.mojdoktor.hr/default.aspx...eba_reci_dosta o stručnom članku iz Fertility and Sterility čiji tekst prilažem u potpunosti u privitku. 
> *Mislim naime da se  zaključci članka prilično pogrešno predstavljaju, primjerice naslovom  „Nakon trećeg pokušaja umjetna oplodnja upitna“. Dapače, upitnima  smatram metode ovog stručnog članka (koji rezultate predstavljaju kao  „hazard ratio“ između upitnih podkategorija pacijenata), kao i relativno  malen broj ispitanih parova u toj studiji.* 
> 
> 
>   Poznato je naime da su prvi pokušaji medicinski potpomognute (a ne  umjetne) oplodnje (MPO) uspješniji nego sljedeći pokušaji, iz  jednostavnog razloga što se lakši slučajevi i lakše dijagnoze brže  rješavaju i time podižu uspješnost prvog ili drugog postupka MPO. No, to  nikako ne znači da je treći ili osmi pokušaj MPO-a upitnog uspjeha –  uspjeh ovisi prije svega o individualnoj situaciji liječenog para. 
>   Primjerice, američka studija na više od 14.000 žena (umjesto 408) unutar tri godine liječenja našla je da je postotak _živog poroda_  iz postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje za sve dobi i sve dijagnoze  smanjuje s 30.4% za prvi pokušaj, na 25.8% na drugi, 23.2% za treći, i  tako redom, do 21.2% za osmi pokušaj. Razlika između uspješnosti trećeg i  osmog pokušaja je dakle tek 2.1%, a kad bi se ti postoci prikazali po  dobi i dijagnozi, razlike bi za dijagnoze kojima je eventualno potrebno  više od tri pokušaja bile još mnogo manje.  (Tablica 3; cijeli tekst te  studije također prilažem u privitku.)
>   Također ista studija pokazuje da je broj pacijenata koji imaju više od  tri pokušaja relativno malen – tek 12% svih pacijenata. (tablica 2)
>   Na kraju*, američka situacija je neusporediva s hrvatskom* zbog  restriktivnog Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji. Ako se naime usvoji nedavna  preporuka hrvatske struke da se pacijentima s 3 ili više neuspješnih  pokušaja omogući oplodnja više od tri jajne stanice, *tada postaje više nego vjerojatno da će četvrti postupak MPO u Hrvatskoj zapravo postati uspješniji od onog prvog*!
> ...


time smatram ovu kratku raspravu o spornom članku završenom...pa vas/nas molim da nastavimo stavljati samo linkove kako si ne bismo zakrčili topic

----------


## Jelena

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...0/Default.aspx

"Ja sam prije svega emotivac, pa znam u nekom trenutku naglo reagirati.  *No svoje sam mane ispravio davno*, kada sam ušao u politiku...", veli Darko.

----------


## tlatincica

http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/kod-sta...-clanak-186682

----------


## Jelena

Opet me podsjetilo na:




> Als die Nazis die Kommunisten holten,
> habe ich geschwiegen;
> ich war ja kein Kommunist.
> 
> Als sie die Sozialdemokraten einsperrten,
> habe ich geschwiegen;
> ich war ja kein Sozialdemokrat.
> 
> Als sie die Gewerkschafter holten,
> ...




U našem kontekstu, sljedeća žrtva: obrazovanje! Odnosno: "Nije dovoljno što smo smanjili natalitet Zakonom o medicinskoj oplodnji, treba onesposobiti već rođene". Zanimljiv je pattern ponašanja.

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-skolstvo.html

"Profesor Sokolić ..  ističe da *MZOŠ nije odgovorio na brojne upite niti je prihvatio  primjedbe ili kritike* na važan obrazovni dokument - Nacionalni okvirni  kurikulum (NOK) *koje su mu uputili stručnjaci*, među kojima i Hrvatska  akademija znanosti i umjetnosti, *iako je na internetskim stranicama  ministarstva objavljeno da se radi o dokumentu o kojemu je postignut  visoki konsenzus.* "

"*Ministar Fuchs* je 30. srpnja 2010. svečano *objavio da je NOK*, nakon 205  javnih rasprava i 1.200 očitovanja *konačno donesen općim društvenim  konsenzusom, te da je prošao raspravu saborskog Odbora* za znanost i  obrazovanje, međutim, *to nije istina. Saborski odbor ga je skinuo s  dnevnog reda, a na javnim raspravama uglavnom su se mogle čuti oštre  kritike na račun cijele koncepcije.*"

"U prilog toj tvrdnji ističe i činjenicu da je nakon što je *ministarstvo  krajem srpnja na svojim stranicama objavilo tekst NOK-a kao službeni  dokument*, *predsjednik Vijeća* i bivši ministar znanosti i obrazovanja *Hrvoje Kraljević  primijetio je da on ne odgovara verziji koju je predložilo Vijeće, a  koju su na uvid dobili članovi saborskog Odbora za obrazovanje.*"

"...Tko su ti ljudi u Ministarstvu i koje su njihove kompetencije da na  takav način omalovažavaju rad Vijeća?' pita između ostalog u svojem  pismu profesor na PMF-u u Zagrebu dr. sc. Hrvoje Kraljević."

Evo, ovdje su se našla dvojca, predsjednik i član vijeća, koji su se usudili reći. Mi nismo imali tu sreću. Naši su liječnici prebrzp ustuknuli. Zanima me što će dalje biti i *je li Fuchs dorastao Milinoviću u manipuliranju podacima i strukom ili samo loše prepisuje.* Zastrašujuće je koliko je model ponašanja isti. Ima li neki Handbook ili je to regulirano internim pravilnikom u Vladi RH?

----------


## kandela

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zene-ce-moci-...o-60--/886795/

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.znanost.com/clanak/neostv...ranije-mislilo

----------


## Gabi25

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/z...u-/514586.aspx

----------


## Shanti

Prije pola sata objavio Večernji list: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zacec...-clanak-197507

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.24sata.hr/news/stopirali-...cnjaci/193285/

----------


## Marchie37

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zacec...-clanak-197507

----------


## bublica3

nema veze sa MPO zakonom

http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/vijesti/...u-djecaci.html

----------


## tikica_69

http://www2.net.hr/zdravlje/page/201...0/0134006.html

----------


## bublica3

Ne dira se direktno zakona, ali...

http://globus.jutarnji.hr/hrvatska/l...ka-schwarzwald

znam jeli već netko ovo stavio

http://globus.jutarnji.hr/komentari/...a-nema-u-hdz-u

----------


## Tibi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/nobel...-clanak-199006

----------


## Ljufi

Laureat Nobelove nagrade za medicinu 2010. je Robert G. Edwards, koji je s pokojnim Patrickom Steptoeom pedesetih osmislio IVF (in vitro fertilization).
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/nobel...-clanak-199006

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/m...ureates/2010/#

...s komentarima ljudi izvan ove naše brdovite grude  :Rolling Eyes: 

_"Congratulations, Sir Edwards! Millions of families in the world are and will be grateful to you!!"_

----------


## Gabi

"Vatikan protiv Nobela za pionira umjetne oplodnje"
http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/znanos...embrijima.html

----------


## aenea

_"Vatikan od 2008. prihvaća potpomognutu oplodnju, ali smatra moralno i etički upitnim izvanmaterničnu oplodnju zbog koje se "žrtvuje" veliki broj embrija."_
 Što bi ovo značilo? Da prihvaćaju inseminaciju?

http://metro-portal.hr/otac-prve-beb...o-svijet/49227

----------


## Mali Mimi

Valjda je prihvatljivo ovo što mi imamo oploditi do 3 j.s. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Link za današnju Hrvatsku uživo: http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370

----------


## AuroraBlu

A šta kažete na ovo: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/simun...-clanak-199847

----------


## Kadauna

AuroraBlu, citirat ću samu sebe: 




> Za cure koje nisu odgledale dnevnik jučer, evo  online, minuta je 24:30 i ne traje dugo. 
> 
> http://hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=119
> 
> na kraju šlag na tortu, *naš ministar Milinović  koji već 5. listopada zna da će rezultati na kraju godine biti bolji od  čega?? Ali je rekao da će biti bolji, vidoviti naš Milinović... E moj  Milinoviću, jedva čekam da te političke zavrzlame i igre odnesu kao što  su te i donijele...*........................


A za Šimunića i Glavinu više nemam riječi...... sloboda medijima!

----------


## aenea

http://www.jutarnji.hr/inoslav-beske...knjige/892675/

----------


## cranky

> A šta kažete na ovo: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/simun...-clanak-199847


Sorry ali ovo moram komentirat. Citira Šiminića i koristi izraz "umjetna oplodnja" . Nije mi on najdraži lik, ali sam primjetila da se bar pravilno izražava i koristi izraze potpomognuta ili vantjelesna.
Buuuu za novinarku!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pino

ESHRE je sudjelovao na najvažnijem europskom skupu o zdravstvenoj politici u Europi
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releas...-rhc100410.php



> U nekim europskim državama, pacijenti neplodnosti ograničeni su u izborima liječenja neplodnosti, kritiziraju danas stručnjaci na Europskom zdravstvenom forumu Gastein. Mnogi traže liječenje van granica svojih zemalja.
> (...) U 2006. je provedeno 494,599 postupaka u usporedbi s 203,893 10 godina ranije. (...)
> *ESHRE je zabrinut o heterogenosti liječenja koje postoji u Europi, objasnio je Luca Gianaroli. Potrebna je, na europskom nivou, ozbiljna i fundamentalna briga o zakonodavstvu MPO da bi se osiguralo da liječenje s dokazanim zdravstvenim dobrobitima za pacijente i djecu bude dostupno u Europi, bez obzira na dohodak, bračno stanje ili mjesto stanovanja. ESHRE vjeruje da bi ova diskusija morala postojati zajedno sa stručnjacima i pacijentima.*


Hrvatsko društvo za humanu reprodukciju - gdje ste?

----------


## Kadauna

> ESHRE je sudjelovao na najvažnijem europskom skupu o zdravstvenoj politici u Europi
> http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releas...-rhc100410.php
> 
> *
> Hrvatsko društvo za humanu reprodukciju* -* gdje ste?*


šef ovog društva, prof. Šimunić je vjerojatno kao privatnik dosta zauzet svojom privatnom ordinacijom i turnoverom u njoj pa mu se živo fućka za 
"At the European level a serious and fundamental reflection of MAR  legislation is necessary t*o ensure that treatments of proven benefit to  patients and offspring are made available in Europe, irrespective of the  patient's income, marital status and place of residence.*"

----------


## Ljufi

"Popovska uskogrudna i bahata glupost kojom odbacuju jedno dragocjeno,  prekrasno znanstveno dostignuće, blistavi trijumf pameti kojemu imamo  zahvaliti rođenje, procjenjuje se, četiri milijuna života, zaslužuje  zaista tek gađenje."
http://www.jutarnji.hr/ante-tomic---...odnjom/893405/

----------


## andream

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/roden...-clanak-201838

----------


## Aurora*

*Danas, 12.10.2010., u Novom listu:

NOVE MUKE* HRVATSKI PAROVI KOJE SE LIJEČE OD NEPLODNOSTI SUOČENI S POTEŠKOĆOM    

Po lijekove za umjetnu oplodnju  u inozemstvo

_Lijekove smo kupili u Trstu i s troškovima puta to  nas je stajalo više od 500 kuna, a tvrdi se da su tretmani besplatni,  ogorčen je  je par koji se liječi u KBC-u Rijeka_

*ZAGREB*  Mukama hrvatskih neplodnih parova što su započele u ljeto  prošle godine, kad je na snagu stupio novi, restriktivan Zakon o  medicinskoj oplodnji kojim su znatno smanjene mogućnosti liječenja jer  je zabranjeno zamrzavanja embrija, a oplodnja ograničena na svega tri  jajne stanice u jednom ciklusu, jesenas se pridružila i nova – ...


Na zalost nemam link na cijeli tekst pa ako netko zna kako do njega, molim da ga stavi.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ako se želite iznervirati, evo malo borisa becka iz Nacionala... napisala sam ispod komentar

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/93024/...de-svoju-djecu

----------


## Kadauna

> *Danas, 12.10.2010., u Novom listu:
> 
> NOVE MUKE* HRVATSKI PAROVI KOJE SE LIJEČE OD NEPLODNOSTI SUOČENI S POTEŠKOĆOM    
> 
> Po lijekove za umjetnu oplodnju  u inozemstvo
> 
> _Lijekove smo kupili u Trstu i s troškovima puta to  nas je stajalo više od 500 kuna, a tvrdi se da su tretmani besplatni,  ogorčen je  je par koji se liječi u KBC-u Rijeka_
> 
> *ZAGREB*  Mukama hrvatskih neplodnih parova što su započele u ljeto  prošle godine, kad je na snagu stupio novi, restriktivan Zakon o  medicinskoj oplodnji kojim su znatno smanjene mogućnosti liječenja jer  je zabranjeno zamrzavanja embrija, a oplodnja ograničena na svega tri  jajne stanice u jednom ciklusu, jesenas se pridružila i nova – ...
> ...


evo današnji članak iz Novog Lista: 

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...05yDuXjtLqWfRp

----------


## Jelena

Hvala Kadauna, nadam se da je članak proročanski kad piše "nakon *odnošenja* Zakona"  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Što nas tek čeka ako dođe do ovoga:
http://www.poslovni.hr/vijesti/hzzo-...om-160379.aspx

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/68341/...-nije-rjesenje

http://www.advance.hr/clanak/spas-u-...tickoj-ponudi/

----------


## tlatincica

Nije direktno MPO ali će se sigurno odraziti i na nas, ako već i nije

*KBC Zagreb otkazuje operacije zbog naredbe o štednji!* 
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/kbc-z...-clanak-206210

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.jutarnji.hr/gregoric--bez...ustvo-/897512/

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.jutarnji.hr/gregoric--bez...ustvo-/897512/

----------


## tikica_69

Nije bas drito vezan uz zakon, ali vecinu vjerojatno zanima - http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/zene-kr...-clanak-207432

----------


## pino

Celine Dion rodila je blizance iz šestog pokušaja IVF-a. Već ima devetogodišnjeg sina također iz IVF-a. Prije godinu i kusur bila je trudna koristeći zamrznuti zametak, ali je izgubila tu trudnoću. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...5875-22656842/

----------


## Jelena

Tekst na njemačkom - preimplantacijska dijagnostika će na glasanje u parlament, najvjerojatnije u studenom, tj. prije Božića.
Kancelarka želi zabraniti PID (fizičarka, otac joj je bio svećenik), ali se buni koalicijski partner (liberali), a bome i iz vlastite stranke (kršćanska demokratska unija). Ljevica želi usporiti odluku. Pravu podršku da se zabrani PID, Merkel ima tek od katoličke crkve. Ima dosta članaka na tu temu, nakon oslobađajuće presude onog liječnika koji se sam prijavio da je napravio PID.

http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschla...diagnostik-fdp
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutsc...725533,00.html

----------


## Aurora*

*Novi list, Subota, 30.10.2010.*

POZIV HZZO-a

 Država će svima platiti lijekove za oplodnju

Opskrba lijekovima za medicinsku oplodnju je uredna te nema razloga za zabrinutost, kažu u HZZO-u povodom naše nedavno objavljene priče o riječkom paru koji je lijekove za MO, potrebne supruzi, nabavio u Italiji jer ih u tom trenutku nije bilo u KBC-u Rijeka. 

- Nema zastoja u provođenju postupaka (midicinske oplodnje). Na riječkom području kratkotrajno je ponestalo lijeka Decapeptyl od 0,1 miligrama, no i to je otklonjeno. Pozivamo sve pacijente koji smatraju da su bezrazložno upućeni da sami kupe lijekove, da se obrate HZZO.u kako bi se ispitala mogućnost nadoknade nastalih troškova, stoji u priopćenju koje nam je poslao HZZO. (V.R.)

----------


## cranky

http://www.sarajevo-x.com/lifestyle/...anak/101101044

Evo ga na sad  :Rolling Eyes:  ko je tu lud?

----------


## Jelena

To je samo posljedica pritiska na liječnike da publiciraju članke. Ima članaka i da stres utječe negativno i da ne utječe, evo sad je i pozitivan. U istim novinama

Being-stressed-might-help-IVF-women-get-pregnant

i

Letting-go-and-relaxing-increases-chance-of-IVF-success

Ne vjerujem u te stres priče.

----------


## ina33

Moja omiljena tema - stres i IVF, sad ću si spremit ove linkove kad neko započne opet "opustite se" ili "možda je zbog stresa" spiku  :Grin: .

----------


## gala1979

Ne znam da li ste ovo pročitale pa evo: http://www.cybermed.hr/osvrti_i_clan...vanje_zametaka

----------


## gala1979

Zanima me kad će ovaj dio postati praksa: Isto tako struka ističe poteškoće i umanjeni uspjeh IVF liječenja u tzv. „teških pacijenata“. U tih parova (10-15% populacije neplodnih) ograničena oplodnja na samo 3 oocite daje znatno niži uspjeh. Glavne poteškoće su:

    * starija dob žene
    * ozbiljna neplodnost muškaraca
    * stanja nakon kriopohrane ograničenog broja uzoraka spermija (onkološki bolesnici)
    * stanja nakon dobivanja testikularnih (neejakuliranih) spermija (PESA, TESA, TESE)
    * „low responders“ – malo dobivenih jajnih stanica
    * ponavljani neuspjeh IVF-a
    * sekundarni IVF (izvantjelsena oplodnja)/ICSI (intracitoplazmatsko injiciranje spermija) u onkoloških bolesnica

Zato Hrvatsko društvo za humanu reprodukciju predlaže da se tim parovima omogući povlašteni status i mogućnost oplodnje više jajnih stanica (ili sve). Problem suvišnih zametaka u tom slučaju bi bio vrlo rijedak.

----------


## Kadauna

Ništa novo rekla bih........ priča se o ovome već dugo, nije MPO al je "Dado"

*Bitka u HDZ-u: Milinović želi preuzeti vlast nad strankom*


http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/bitka...-clanak-214202

----------


## missixty

Gledajte Latinicu u ponedjeljak....

http://www.beta.hr/

----------


## ksena28

Nije MPO, ali je DADO (možda nije tako svet kakvim se prikazuje):

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-Sanadera.html

----------


## Kadauna

*Dado* danas u svom elementu, bilo je još bisera ali je ovaj opet u stilu da su u lažima kratke noge 

http://dnevnik.hr/bin/tv/?media_id=60383564

----------


## Jelena

Sjajan tekst Nataše Škaričić!
http://www.tportal.hr/komentari/kome...-krhkosti.html




> ...Drugi je da se radi o iznimno lošem ministru zdravstva, i to ne zato što  je *izradio loš Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji*, nego zato što * bez potrebnog znanja* vodi resor *nasilnim, nedemokratskim metodama* u  koje spada: odluka o spajanju zagrebačkih bolnica *bez cost-benefit  analize*, financijski netransparentno poslovanje bolničkih ustanova, bez  presedana u bivšim administracijama, osnaživanje privatnog zdravstvenog  tržišta novcem iz javnog zdravstva (300 privatnika dobilo je ugovore s  HZZO-om, dok se zagrebačkim bolnicama raskidaju  ugovori zbog uštede),  *skrivanje realnih podataka* o dostupnosti javnog sektora (*falsificirani*  podaci o listama čekanja), pritisak na medije u čvrstom komplotu s  bivšim premijerom (brifiranje glavnih urednika o izvještavanju o  zdravstvenoj reformi) itd., itd...

----------


## BHany

Milinović stvarno odlazi?
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/lista...-clanak-218824

----------


## TrudyC

ali nažalost ostaje Golem....bar do izbora, a onda se i njegovom odlasku možemo veseliti

----------


## Kadauna

Za Golema nema riječi, ako se to sve skupa obistin, JAOJ nama kojima treba MPO u Hrvatskoj............

A evo današnji članak iz Jutarnjeg Lista o donaciji jajnih stanica koja još uvijek nije moguća u Hrvatskoj  i to nakon 1,5 godine od donošenja Golemovog zakona (šuška se da je ovo njegovih ruku djelo): 

https://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.g...0gzyPzeHdy_G1R

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ana--milinovi...0-eura/906048/

evo ga i online!

----------


## Ljufi

"Taj mentalni sklop koji se protivi korištenju kontracepcije je isti  nazadni mentalni sklop koji se protivi umjetnoj oplodnji. Pa koliko  zagubljen moraš biti da se protiviš rođenju djeteta koje roditelji  istinski žele (jer nitko ne bi prolazio kroz torturu umjetne oplodnje da  stvarno ne želi dijete), a istovremeno odobravaš da se zbog neplanirane  i nažalost neželjene trudnoće ulazi u nekvalitetan brak. Zabrinjavajuće  je takvo rigidno inzistiranje na nekoj religijskoj dogmi kojoj  očigledno nije u cilju ljudska sreća, već puko zadovoljavanje forme."
http://www.jutarnji.hr/hvala-papi-st...kondom/906500/

----------


## VedranaV

"I ono što mi je najteže reći - taj direktni pritisak na žene da moraju rađati "dovoljno" da bi pridonijele rastu nacije. Ne, dvoje djece nije dovoljno, to je samo reprodukcija, gdje su nam nove tisuće? Kad taj zahtjev usporedite s novim zakonom o oplodnji koji itekako otežava mogućnosti vanmateričnog začeća i upravo na ženu svaljuje teret "ponavljanja pokušaja" jer zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka - e, onda vidite društvo u kojem živimo. Licemjerno, nepravedno."

http://h-alter.org/vijesti/kultura/l...rustveni-stroj (o knjizi Andree Zlatar), izvrstan je članak

----------


## berry

"Gledao sam i slušao dva sata o dalekom svijetu gdje klinci vrte milijarde i pokreću komunikacijske revolucije, ali evo  me opet u toplom zagrljaju Lijepe Moje u kojoj će se i za sto godina lomiti koplja oko toga bi li pederi trebali paradirati i je li OK koristiti kondom, ima li oplođena jajna stanica pravo glasa."

http://bigblog.tportal.hr/mile

----------


## Jelena

Nakon ova 3 lijepa člančića, jedan uobičajeni:
Milinović prikriva podatke:
http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatsk...na/169686.html

----------


## kandela

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/i...ic/526101.aspx

da poludis...

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.sarajevo-x.com/lifestyle/...anak/101205058

----------


## Bebel

Nije MPO, ali jednostavno moram pokazati kako se i u ovoj zemlji MOŽE uvažiti mišljenje stuke, ako nema "straha":

http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/znanos...se-struka.html

----------


## BHany

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hitno...-clanak-229578

----------


## Pinky

"Prije novog zakona KBC Split radio je vrlo malo postupaka, nije se  primjenjivala metoda mikroinjekcije spermija ni zamrzavanje zametaka.  Isto je bilo i u KBC-u Osijek. *Split je tri i pol puta povećao broj  postupaka*, ali i trudnoća, što vrijedi i za Osijek. Prije zakona,  improvizacija je bila prava riječ za medicinsku oplodnju u mnogim  ustanovama. Danas je svih 13 centara optimalno opremljeno, svi rade  bolje i više, manje su liste čekanja. Nekad se čekalo i do 18, danas je  to od tri do četiri mjeseca."

vrlo je lako povećati broj postupaka 3 ipo puta kad ti je startni broj bio nula. 
oprostite, morala sam komentirati

----------


## Kadauna

Kuna, moj Kuna..................... priča se da ste kumovani s MIlinovićem, ali definitivno ste stranački čovjek = MIlinovićev.................... 

Kao i Šimunić koji je dobio ugovor s HZZO-om u svojoj privatnoj IVF poliklinici zbog podržavanja Milinovićevog zakona i podobnosti. 

Tko još vjeruje rezultatima i nije li upravo smiješno da Vi prof. Kuna kao MPO liječnik s najmanje staža i radnog iskustva (2 g.) sjedite u Nacionalnom povjerenstvu od svih MPO liječnika............ isto kao vaš biolog koji u usporedbi s drugim biolozima ima vrlo malo iskustva, drugih MPO stručnjaka u Nacionalnom povjerenstvu.

Isto tako, gdje su ti famozni stručnjaci, mili naš prof. Šimunić koji se slažu s Vama i s tim zakonom, zašto 1,5 g. nisu javno istupili i rekli što misle o zakonu......?

J

----------


## Bebel

_– Uza sve kritike, napredak je medicinske oplodnje nedvojben. Svaki zakon doradom može biti bolji, ali ukupno ovaj je zakon donio mnogo više pozitivnih nego negativnih stvari. Tako misli većina naših stručnjaka – kaže prof. Šimunić.

Zbljuv...
_Zato on u svojem centru reda hiperstimilacije, a VV već mjesecima nema forumske trudnice iako je bio vodeći na listi...Onu šačicu pacijenata i K. blic preglede u VG neću niti spominjati...

----------


## Gabi

http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Sci-Tech/Z...vitro-oplodnje

----------


## tally

> Kuna, moj Kuna..................... priča se da ste kumovani s MIlinovićem, ali definitivno ste stranački čovjek = MIlinovićev.................... 
> 
> Kao i Šimunić koji je dobio ugovor s HZZO-om u svojoj privatnoj IVF poliklinici zbog podržavanja Milinovićevog zakona i podobnosti. 
> 
> Tko još vjeruje rezultatima i nije li upravo smiješno da Vi prof. Kuna kao MPO liječnik s najmanje staža i radnog iskustva (2 g.) sjedite u Nacionalnom povjerenstvu od svih MPO liječnika............ isto kao vaš biolog koji u usporedbi s drugim biolozima ima vrlo malo iskustva, drugih MPO stručnjaka u Nacionalnom povjerenstvu.
> 
> Isto tako, gdje su ti famozni stručnjaci, mili naš prof. Šimunić koji se slažu s Vama i s tim zakonom, zašto 1,5 g. nisu javno istupili i rekli što misle o zakonu......?
> 
> J


to se i ja pitam...

----------


## tally

> Zanima me kad će ovaj dio postati praksa: Isto tako struka ističe poteškoće i umanjeni uspjeh IVF liječenja u tzv. „teških pacijenata“. U tih parova (10-15% populacije neplodnih) ograničena oplodnja na samo 3 oocite daje znatno niži uspjeh. Glavne poteškoće su:
> 
>     * starija dob žene
>     * ozbiljna neplodnost muškaraca
>     * stanja nakon kriopohrane ograničenog broja uzoraka spermija (onkološki bolesnici)
>     * stanja nakon dobivanja testikularnih (neejakuliranih) spermija (PESA, TESA, TESE)
>     * „low responders“ – malo dobivenih jajnih stanica
>     * ponavljani neuspjeh IVF-a
>     * sekundarni IVF (izvantjelsena oplodnja)/ICSI (intracitoplazmatsko injiciranje spermija) u onkoloških bolesnica
> ...


Mene također to interesira! Doljevaju ulje na vatru, pacijentima koji su u ovoj skupini, davajući nekakvu "nadu" koja nikako da se počme prakticirati!

----------


## tally

http://impious.wordpress.com/tag/ustav/

----------


## Kadauna

> Mene također to interesira! Doljevaju ulje na vatru, pacijentima koji su u ovoj skupini, davajući nekakvu "nadu" koja nikako da se počme prakticirati!


ovo se Tally definitivno neće dogoditi, neće doći do izmjene zakona ni za skupine koje je ovakav zakon najviše pogodio, tako se bar priča, ministar i njegov Golem se navodno tako odlučili............... 

Ionako su nekim čudom rezultati s ovakvim rigoroznim zakonom navodno bolji nego ranije, koje smo mi Hrvati čudo, još ćemo izvoziti ovu maglu koju Milinović, Golem ali i liječnici prodaju  :Smile: ))

----------


## Bebel

http://www.24sata.hr/zdravlje/doza-s...plodnje-205522

pa ako tko vjeruje...

----------


## ina33

Ajme meni  :Smile: . Smiješno mi je već kad sebe zamislim u situaciji s klaunom. Fellini. Ali, to su znaci vremena, masaža na poslu, masaža u jaslicama, klaun u IVF klinici.

----------


## Bebel

> Ajme meni . Smiješno mi je već kad sebe zamislim u situaciji s klaunom. Fellini. Ali, to su znaci vremena, masaža na poslu, masaža u jaslicama, klaun u IVF klinici.


 a ih se više bojim nego što me nasmijavaju :Ups:

----------


## Jelena

Sve o istoj temi:

http://www.24sata.hr/zdravlje/umjetn...a-sojom-204715
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/nottingh...00/9338064.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/derby/hi...00/9341101.stm

----------


## ina33

Generalno uzevši, o soji, pak, dosta njih nema dobro mišljenje (navodna kancerogenost, GMO itd.), kao ni vezano za preparate bazirane na soji (ne mislim na forumsku populaciju, nego, evo, na onkologe).

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.jutarnji.hr/-razmisljala-...ocima-/919265/

----------


## tikica_69

Nije direktno vezano uz MPO, ali ima dodirnih tocaka: http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...1/0080006.html

----------


## Ljufi

"Hrvatska je, naravno, svojim Ustavom definirana kao sekularna država,  ali u državi u kojoj Crkva određuje kako će izgledati zakoni poput onog o  umjetno potpomognutoj oplodnji, nije nikakvo čudo da je medijski spin o  'tjeranju politike iz crkava' i dalje samo to – prilično proziran  pokušaj manipulacije javnosti."
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...u-crkvama.html

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.e-novine.com/index.php?news=44444

----------


## cranky

http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Vijesti/Hr...ZO-tako-odluci
"Osim što odlučuje o izboru inozemne bolnice u kojoj će se pacijent liječiti, Direkcija HZZO-a bavit će se i dogovaranjem termina odlaska na liječenje izvan Hrvatske. Pacijent će moći otputovati tek kad mu HZZO utanači termin, a prethodno će morati potpisati izjavu kojom se, u slučaju da na liječenje ode bez rješenja Direkcije, odriče svih potraživanja prema zdravstvenoj blagajni."

Znači tko je tražio refundaciju za Prag i sl. je tražio, tko nije....

----------


## molu

nije vezano uz MPO, ali jest uz našeg vrlog Gnjilinovića - pa nisam mogla odoljet :Razz: 

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-internet.html

----------


## Jelena

Još malo genijalnog uma, ovaj put se tu radi o potpredsjedniku Vlade, a ne o ministru zdravstva:



> "Sljedeći u ovoj 'redaljci' bio je *Darko Milinović*, koji je ispričao koliko je malo onih koji aktivno traže posao, jer 334.378 "nije realan broj". 
> 
> "Čovjek koji je jučer dobio otpremninu od 120 tisuća kuna danas se  prijavi na Hrvatski zavod za zapošljavanje!", poentirao je Milinović."


Zanimljiv bi bio prijedlog što bi točno trebao napraviti čovjek kojeg otpusti privatna tvrtka i dodijeli mu otpremninu. Očito se nikako ne bi smio prijaviti na Zavod za zapošljavanje, jer time će samo nauditi imageu RH.

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...7/0518006.html

----------


## Pinky

a na žalost je realno da darko istovremeno radi na 3 radna mjesta i za sve dobija plaću i nitko ga ne kazni za to :zbljuv:

----------


## Pinky

wow sad gledam reklamu za 24 sata expres i kažu - obitelj mandžo protiv milinovića! moramo to kupiti!

----------


## Jelena

I Pinky što kaže?

Ovdje govori o krvnim grupama i plodnosti. Iskreno, ja sam dosta skeptična prema člancima o zdravlju s neta, ali uzmimmo to malo kao horoskop...
http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2011/02/22/0685006.html

----------


## Marnie

...baš kao horoskop, ja sam kg A i ovo navedeno uopće ne vrijedi za mene  :Razz:

----------


## Bebel

Slatkica Lu i njezina mama zaslužuju mjesto na ovoj temi  :Heart: 

http://www.24sata.hr/news/sokantna-p...ditelji-211564

----------


## AuroraBlu

15.000 Eura za postupak na VV - ne kužim  :Confused:  :Undecided:  tu je nešto krivo

----------


## ksena28

bome, ni ja nisam shvatila...

----------


## laky

> 15.000 Eura za postupak na VV - ne kužim  tu je nešto krivo


a da pročitas cijeli tekst a ne samo ovu najavu u 24 sata...

----------


## AuroraBlu

> a da pročitas cijeli tekst a ne samo ovu najavu u 24 sata...


pa pročitala sam cijeli tekstić tu na web-u

----------


## ksena28

> a da pročitas cijeli tekst a ne samo ovu najavu u 24 sata...


a zašto odmah u napad, čemu to???

----------


## laky

uopće ne napadam  :Smile:  samo kazem tekst je u tjedniku na 3 stranice a ovo samo najava ...
Ksena pa ti bar znas kako novinari najavljuju članke da napisu "bombastično" a u tekstu druga "priča " Istina je da smo ne  15 tisuća nego 20 uzeli prije prvog postupka jos za sve sto nas čeka osim postupaka i put,smjestaj,hrana 
Bit reportaze je da ne bih vise u RH na postupak zbog morbidnog Zakona(tako sam navela) ali ne samo ja nego i 15% neplodnih parova iz BIH i da tim RH proračun gubi dosta novaca i da sam se vratila po smrznute zametke odnosno da je laz da ostaju u klinikama ..

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Laky*, pa to si ti u reportaži!!!?!? Pa šta nisi odmah napisala. A sorry, ali ovaj tekstić koji je izašao na internetu ne govori baš ništa.

----------


## Marnie

Ja sam pročitala cijeli tekst u časopisu i Laky svaka čast, sve si detaljno objasnila  :Smile: . 
Na žalost ipak se potkralo par grešaka u tekstu časopisa, npr. zamjena smrznutih embija i js u rečenici ispod fotografije na drugoj stranici kao i u jednoj rečenici pri kraju teksta gdje piše da je dozvoljeno zamrzavanje samo 3 js - umjesto oplodnje 3 js.
No poruka je više nego odlična!!!

----------


## Bebel

Lijepo na kraju piše... Više pročitajte u 24sataExpressu...

Međutim, ova predivna fotka zaslužuje biti viđena....

----------


## laky

Marnie novinarka je malo pogriješila čak je napisala da muz ima brak iza sebe i dijete a nema ali to je nebitno 
u tekstu pise zamrznuti zametci ali je greska ispod slike..

----------


## Jelena

Nisu baš najnovije vijesti, ali piše se:
http://metro-portal.hr/stres-nema-ut...oplodnje/55884

http://pollitika.com/zasto-vlada-ima...emonstranti-ne




> Zašto policija štiti čovjekolikog ginekologa Darka Milinovića radi kojeg  ljudi koji ne mogu imati djece moraju bankrotirati kako bi umjetnom  oplodnjom začeli dijete u nekoj stranoj zemlji?

----------


## drndalica

??????

http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Vijesti/Hr...sto-vise-djece

----------


## Jelena

Tko nije znao - najbolji smo:
http://www.jutarnji.hr/darko-milinov...-djece/930417/
http://www.dalmacijanews.com/Hrvatsk...ise-djece.aspx
http://www.seebiz.eu/sr/makroekonomi...e!,106994.html
http://www.croportal.net/novosti/Mil..._djece-1621497

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-clanak-262428

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.rtl.hr/rtl-danas-932011-video-12781

16:30 minuta

----------


## Kadauna

http://hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=377

27:15 minuta - jučerašnji DNEVNIK 3

----------


## Kadauna

http://hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=119

17:20 minuta  - jučerašnji središnji Dnevnik HRT-a

----------


## Ljufi

http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-989.html

32:53 minuta - Dnevnik NovaTv

----------


## Gabi

"Žalosno je što i dio struke bez imalo srama iznosi nebulozne podatke,  divi se lažima i glupostima ministra Milinovića i u isto vrijeme ne čini  ništa da bi se ova situacija konačno usmjerila na pomoć onima kojima je  pomoć najpotrebnija – bračnim parovima spremnima na sve da bi došli do  toliko željenog djeteta!"
http://mpo-ivf.blog.hr/2011/03/16290...milinoviu.html

----------


## Gabi

Izdvojeno iz jučerašnjeg dnevnika NoveTV (na ne morate gledati cijeli dnevnik)
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/u...tatistici.html

----------


## Jelena

Ovo zbilja nije MPO, ali čisto da se vidi kako se rade statistike u našoj Vladi:

http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Komentari/...ric/Transkript

----------


## Marnie

Ovo isto nije direktno vezano za statistiku uspješnosti zakona za MO, ali pokazuje kako naš ministar lažira sve statistike vezane za zdravstvo...

http://www.poslovni.hr/vijesti/bolni...kn-174354.aspx

----------


## Ljufi

"Svo licemjerje Kosoričine borbe za  ženska prava postaje vidljivo ako znamo da je prvi zakon koji je ona kao  premijerka predložila Saboru onaj o umjetnoj oplodnji, kojim se taj  postupak toliko otežava da se hrvatskim neplodnim parovima više isplati  otići na umjetnu oplodnju u Sloveniju, Mađarsku ili Austriju. Ta  činjenica nam govori nešto i o ulozi žena u HDZ-u kao stranci: stranačke  žene im očito služe da proguraju one zakone koji su toliko nazadni i  šovinistički da se nijedan muški HDZ-ovac ne usudi stati iza njih, jer  je svjestan da bi ga ženske udruge pojele za doručak. Jadranka Kosor dakle ženama u društvu  radi dvostruku štetu: Konkretnim političkim potezom je ograničila ženska  reproduktivna prava više nego itko prije nje, i na simboličkoj razini  šteti ženama time što koristi svoju ženskost kao demagoško opravdanje za  realnu političku nesposobnost."

http://www.e-balkan.net/stav/3987-pr...rnu-graka.html

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se RTL uopće ne očitava, ovo drugo sve da zašto?

----------


## Gabi

Aurora* u dnevniku Nove TV
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/z...-prosvjed.html

----------


## ksena28

http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Vijesti/Hr...rclink=related

Među 1.019 djece rođene iz postupaka medicinske oplodnje ima i onih čije  su majke tu oplodnju obavile u inozemstvu, ističu u udrugama,  objašnjavajući da su nakon što je prije godinu i pol dana na snagu  stupio Milinovićev zakon, mnogi su parovi otišli na liječenje u strane  klinike

----------


## Kadauna

odličan članak u Novom listu, a ovo smo propustili na DAN ŽENA: 

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/liber...-clanak-262021



> Između ostalog, traže da se izmijeni Zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji, ..... i osnivanje središnjega nacionalnog registra posvajatelja.
> – Tražimo da se izmjenama zakona dopusti zamrzavanje zametaka ......Sramotno je da ne postoji središnji registar posvajatelja. Očekujemo da se on izradi i da postoje transparentne liste čekanja – kažu Liberalke.

----------


## Kadauna

ima i današnje izdanje Več Lista....... ali ne mogu naći online, ako tko ima Večernji, neka skenira i pošalje na kadauna@net.hr

----------


## Tibi

Večernji list: LANI 200 NOVOROĐENČADI VIŠE NEGO GODINU PRIJE, ALI PACIJENTICE TVRDE:Više djece plod je uložena novca, a ne novoga zakona
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/vise-...-clanak-264302

----------


## Kadauna

http://hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370

emisija Hrvatska uživo, minuta: 51:45

----------


## Gabi25

http://ns1.vjesnik.com/html/2011/03/10/vijesti.asp

----------


## Ljufi

Hrvatska uživo, prilog počinje u 34:42 minuti i vezan je uz građansku inicijativu http://www.nisam-vjernik.org/
Minuta 44:10, jedan od sugovornika se dotiče teme MPO, vjerska uvjerenja, Darko Milinović i Crkva u Hrvata.
http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370

----------


## ksena28

http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/obit...isu-dobro.html

Uz komentar o filmu Kids are all right tekst progovara vrlo objektivno o problemima "krio djece" nastale iz donatorskih gameta.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Evo i don Kaćunko opet ima nešto reci
http://blog.vecernji.hr/don-kacunko/...etnu-oplodnju/

----------


## ksena28

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...e-/545146.aspx

zato što me to veseli, ne zakon već taj politički jezik

----------


## Sumskovoce

Naša priča na temu  Želja o majčinstvu (koja se zbog naše situacije dotiče i MPO-a) je objavljena u novoj Sensi, kao pismo mjeseca. Pa tko čita Sensu, nek pogleda, negdje na početku je...

----------


## Snekica

Wooow, bravo! Sutra kupujem i čitam!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Evo članka, nadam se da ne kršim pravila foruma...

http://img822.imageshack.us/f/sensaclanak.jpg/

----------


## Jelena

O kasnom roditeljstvu poznatih:

http://gloria.com.hr/vijesti/showpag...fov=3&id=14831
http://www.net.hr/zvijezde/page/2011...006.html?rss=2

----------


## andream

Za podizanje tlaka (meni kao niskotlakašu dobro dođe):
http://blog.vecernji.hr/drazen-busic...utmk=191713834

----------


## Jelena

Kompetentna zagovarateljica najrestriktivnijeg zakona pokazuje svoju stručnost i na ostalim područjima:

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet...ane-Petir.html

Ostaje vjerna svom stilu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...3/0700006.html




> Također ju pogađa činjenica da katolička Crkva podržava, kako ga je nazvala, katastrofalan Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji.  
> 
> "Kako je moguće da Crkva u ovom slučaju ne podržava pravo na život.  Te obitelji prolaze kroz užasne patnje i sada im je ta borba dodatno  otežana", rekla  je ogorčena prosvjednica.

----------


## Jelena

Nekako sam propustila ovu vijest. Pretpostavljam da je već negdje linkano, al s obzirom da ne stignem na forum, nisam vidjela.

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/110478...f-do-50-godine
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet...50-godine.html

I malo veselog pristupa:
http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/he...ceive-1.825544

Ja ne znam kako bih to doživjela  :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

kampanja za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju http://www.online-zagreb.hr/moj_zagr...nutu-oplodnju/

----------


## Jelena

Samo da nadopunim malo Tibi:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html
http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...novnika_312247
http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=123015&cHash=a3b8ff0632
http://www.politika.hr/stranke/hsls/...utoj-oplodnji-

A vjerojatno ima i još...

----------


## bublica3

ne tiće se našega zakona ali...

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/138667/Milinovicu-i-Bianci-Matkovic-deseci-tisuca-iz-crnog-fonda-HDZ-a.html

----------


## marcelina

> ne tiće se našega zakona ali...
> 
> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/138667/Milinovicu-i-Bianci-Matkovic-deseci-tisuca-iz-crnog-fonda-HDZ-a.html


Draga bublice3, izvrstan link!  Itekako se tice "njihovog zakona". A evo jos jednog zanimljivog:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...enu-crkvu.html

Dakle, donacijom za razrusenu crkvu se smatra novac isisan iz drzavnih tvrtki kojeg osobno na ruke prima ministar zdravstva (!?). Najljepse molim sve koji ovo citaju da na sljedecim izborima prilikom zaokruzivanja ukljuce mozak i dobro razmisle zele li da im ovakvi likovi kroje zakone prema svojem svjetonazoru. O tempora, o mores!

----------


## Jelena

To je krasan način za oprati novac, jer da si je isplatio honorar, morao bi platiti porez.

----------


## tonili

http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-1123.html
prilog ide od 30 minute.

----------


## BHany

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=222&Show=2917

----------


## BHany

http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/ljuds...nskoj-oplodnji

----------


## BHany

http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Vijesti/Hr...plodnih-parova

----------


## Jelena

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-izborima.html

----------


## tonili

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...4/Default.aspx

----------


## Jelena

Dobila sam link od jedne naše bivše forumašice  :Heart: 

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/...risis_wsj.html

----------


## Jelena

I još i s videom:
http://www.emailthis.clickability.co...ToID=730639111

----------


## tonili

http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?I...9-BCAAB6BFBD16
Danas u Vjesniku

----------


## Ljufi

"»Zlatni  standard«, međutim, ne vrijedi za hrvatsko resorno ministarstvo, a  ministar Milinović dodatno se poigrava osjećajima neplodnih parova  tvrdeći da je metoda zamrzavanja jajnih stanica uspješna gotovo kao i  zamrzavanje zametaka."
http://www.vjesnik.hr/Kom.aspx?ID=A2...7-95663EB297BA

----------


## BHany

ne znam jesmo li ovo negdje stavili, ali stvarno je odličan članak
na po.info http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...cine&Itemid=61

----------


## Ljufi

"Postupila sam kao javna osoba da bih skrenula pozornost na loš zakon o  umjetnoj oplodnji, a ne zbog toga da se natežem s nekom ženom koja  očigledno nije dorasla položaju na koji je postavljena, nego se glupo  durila na komentare obične djevojke sa sela."
"Ali mi je žao što kao žena nije iskoristila priliku da napravi bolji  zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji, a mogla je. Da ne govorimo o drugim stvarima  koje je mogla, a nije htjela ili nije znala. Ne znam što je gore od to  dvoje, ali time neka se bave dežurni kritičari."
http://www.vecernji.hr/scena/steta-s...-clanak-318523

----------


## Jelena

Malo iz komšiluka:
http://smedia.hr/vesti/vest/72143/Va...stanovama.html




> _U državnim ustanovama imamo kapacitete za 1.300 parova godišnje, a  obzirom da je u 2010. godini i u privatnim i u državnim obavljeno 1.380  procedura vantelesne oplodnje, postavlja se pitanje da li je uopšte  potrebno da se obnavlja ugovor sa privatnim sektorom_ - objasnio je Jovanović.


Neovisno o našim listama čekanja na lijekove, zavlačenjem pacijenata na raznorazne načine da ih se malo odgodi, ne bi me čudio sličan scenarij i kod nas. Ne znam kakva je situacija u Srbiji s čekanjem.

----------


## Jelena

Ukinut će se i pravno odredba o tri j.s. Mašala!

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html




> 'Bili smo svjesni da ćemo Zakonom o medicinskoj oplodnji otvoriti mnoga  pitanja, ali moram reći da nisam bio spreman i nisam očekivao grubu  manipulaciju i politizaciju ovog zakona od oporbe. Parovi koji su  trebali te  postupke u tom trenutku su bili u nepovoljnom položaju, *zato tražim da  se ispričaju tim parovima*', iskoristio je ministar zdravstva sjednicu  Vlade za malo predizborne kampanje.


Milinović traži oporbu da nam se ispriča! Ima li išta ljigaviije?!

----------


## bublica3

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vlada-pred-iz...tanica/970244/


trošit riječi na malog darka su suvišne!

----------


## Gabi25

http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?I...6-FAEF3CB1EF02

----------


## bubi33

Dr. Kniewald, svaka čast!!!!!!

----------


## bubi33

> http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?I...6-FAEF3CB1EF02


Dr. Kniewald, svaka čast!!!!

----------


## BHany

na Rodinom portalu
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=3125

----------


## BHany

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/o...ka/570011.aspx

----------


## BHany

http://www.libela.org/vijesti/2175-m...dizborni-spin/

----------


## marcelina

Statistika by Darko Milinovic: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/izasl...-clanak-324465

Potvrdio je da je Hrvatska, po službenoj statistici, ušla u krizu, a  sada podaci službene statistike govore da je Hrvatska izašla iz krize.
"Nije to još vidljivo u životu građana, da oni bolje žive, ali oni koji  ne žele moraju se pomiriti s tom činjenicom" – rekao je u Virovitici  Milinovic.

Isuse, nisam ni skuzila da bolje zivim. Kako sam corava i glupa!

Ima jos, najavljuje nove reforme, ajme nama...
"Ja vas molim i tražim od vas i dalje podršku i za neke reformske poteze i  u ovo predizborno vrijeme. Neki smatraju, kada se proglase izbori, da u  Hrvatskoj ne treba raditi i da treba zaustaviti reforme. Ali tome nije  tako. Ova Vlada o Hrvatskoj ne razmišlja za idućih mjesec i dva nego za  iduće 4 i 5 godina. Nećemo stati s reformama."

 "Mi smo uvjereni da će  građani tu odlučnost prepoznati na izborima" – izjavio je ministar Darko  Milinović.

Ja se nadam da ce gradjani RH prepoznati ovu glupost na izborima. Steta sto nema vise Ferala i rubrike Greatest shits. DM bi im zauzeo citavu stranicu!

----------


## Ljufi

"No, Darko Milinović zna da Bog vodi računa o svakom embriju koji se  začne i da ga odmah broji kao novog čovjeka. Nema veze što iz toga  proizlazi da Bog ne radi dobro vlastiti posao, jer 50 do 60 svih embrija  u normalnom okruženju završava kao biokemijska trudnoća, odnosno  spontani pobačaj u prvih par mjeseci. Kad je objavio milost prema oboljelima od raka i težim slučajevima  neplodnosti, dopuštajući im oplodnju više od tri jajne stanice,  Milinović je opet bio božanski samouvjeren. Gegao se i gestikulirao  poput klauna ispitujući gdje su konvoji neplodnih roditelja koji odlaze u  inozemstvo na umjetnu oplodnju.   "
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/abenaci...7/0077006.html

----------


## Jelena

I opet Kniewald  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

Danas u Novom listu odlican clanak o pismima ministru u kojima se trazi njegova isprika: Milinovicu, ukrali ste nam godine, zdravlje i novac!

Link na cijeli clanak, na zalost, dostupan samo za pretplatnike.

----------


## bublica3

Upravo sam čula na radio Splitu vjesti, međuostalom su rekli da je objavljena statistika i da je u prošloj godini rođeno više djece po novom zakonu,... i da će ministar sve pojedinosti objaviti na Brijunima.

UFFF gadljivosti!

----------


## cranky

> Danas u Novom listu odlican clanak o pismima ministru u kojima se trazi njegova isprika: Milinovicu, ukrali ste nam godine, zdravlje i novac!
> 
> Link na cijeli clanak, na zalost, dostupan samo za pretplatnike.


Probat ću ga ja skenirat, ali ne znam kako će mi uspjet jer je na 2 A3 strane, a ja imam A4 scaner.

----------


## Kadauna

samo prepoloviš stranicu i onda skeniraš lijevi dio, pa desni dio i tako dva puta.. ja sam to ranije radila, aj skenu pa pošalji - ja mogu dići... DANKE!!! to sam baš htjela zamoliti Auroru* da skenira i pošalje. mail imate. HVALA CURE


*DANAS EMISIJA O MPO-u u 17.00 "HRVATSKA UŽIVO", gosti Golem i Opačićka*

----------


## cranky

https://picasaweb.google.com/1119191...LIST8Rujna2011

Evo skenirano  :Wink:

----------


## BHany

članak je zaista odličan

----------


## anddu

Da, stvarno odličan članak!

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/news/lakse-je-p...lodnjom-234301

----------


## cranky

Evo još 2 članka iz Jutarnjeg od 07.09.2011.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1119191...10/14Rujna2011

Kadauna  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ne stignem ja odreagirati na vrijeme, kad Le Ministre iskače iz pašteta, ima ga u svim novinama, stalno neke afere..................

Ja bih se po ovome članku opet mogla preselit na topic "nove laži ministra" i budem................... E moj Ministre...............

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.mojmag.com/casopis-Lisa-b...zdanje-2649-48

evo u časopisu LISA nekoliko stranica o potpomognutoj oplodnji, dr.Škvorc iz pol. Škvorc u Samoboru, biolozi Kniewald i jedna osobna priča koji su uspjeli nakon 11 pokušaja potpomognute. 

Kupila sam Lisu ali nemam scanner tu!

----------


## ježić

Skenirala sam članak iz Lise:

https://picasaweb.google.com/108976778711954679541/Lisa#

----------


## Kadauna

Hvala mali ježu  :Heart:

----------


## Ljufi

"...promijeniti Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji koji pripada 19. stoljeću..."
http://www.jutarnji.hr/kukuriku-u-os...-odgoj/977198/

----------


## tlatincica

Ocijenite svog doktora  :Smile: 

Možda ne pripada ovdje, ali ne znam gdje drugdje zalijepiti (dear admins premjestite ako treba)
http://najdoktor.com/

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...5/Default.aspx


*Zamrzavanje zametka*Jedan od primjera diskriminacije pacijenata je, dodaje, i Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, koji će, kako najavljuje, promijeniti u roku od šest mjeseci.
- Pozvat ćemo struku koja će iznijeti što o potpomognutoj oplodnji kaže medicina dvadeset prvog stoljeća. I nakon što stav stručnog povjerenstva prođe Ministarstvo i Vladu, promjene ćemo uputiti u saborsku proceduru, po brzom postupku, kako bi naši građani imali zakon primjeren drugom desetljeću dvadeset prvog, a ne prvoj polovici dvadesetog stoljeća.
Definitivno ćemo, dakle, ukinuti ograničenje o oplodnji samo tri jajne stanice, dopustiti zamrzavanje zametaka, te ukinuti sadašnje malteriranje parova koje uključuje psihološka testiranja i ovjere kod javnih bilježnika - zaključuje prof. dr. Ostojić

----------


## tlatincica

"To je migracija pacijenata", objasnio je Milinović tezu da sve više mladih parova na medicinsku oplodnju odlaze u inozemstvo

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ja/575505.aspx

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...mu-ste-vi.html

----------


## Ljufi

"Zajedno sa strukom, istom tom koja je pisala i ovaj zakon, donijet ćemo novi, kvalitetan zakon, koji će svim parovima koji se bore sa neplodnošću dati realne šanse da postanu roditelji, a to su dosada mogli samo u inozemstvu, dakle novi Zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji u novom sazivu Sabora bit će zakon koji će dopuštati zamrzavanje zametaka za sve one kojima to bude trebalo."
http://www.sdp.hr/vijesti/aktualno/2...tskih-gradana/

----------


## mare41

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ki/575658.aspx

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.com/Moz...5/Default.aspx

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8CSCNBo ... r_embedded 

 :Laughing:

----------


## Ljufi

"'Ne podržavamo taj zakon zbog toga što smatramo da svima koji to trebaju  treba omogućiti zlatni standard, odnosno zamrzavanje zametaka. To je  jedan od zakona koji će biti prvi na redu, doduše u izmijenjenom obliku,  u novom sazivu Sabora', zaključila je *Opačić*."
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ovi-saziv.html

----------


## Snekica

http://www.indigo-svijet.hr/clanci/d...anasnjice/234/

----------


## Jelena

> Sa 75 glasova za i dva suzdržana izglasana je i dopuna Zakona o  medicinskoj oplodnji, koja će parovima koji imaju problema sa začećem  omogućiti zamrzavanje tri i više oplođenih jajnih stanica.


http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-i-odluka.html

----------


## Kadauna

ne mogu reći da mi je drago, radije bih gledala kako se taj zakon iz temelja promijeni i donese kako spada!!

----------


## tonili

> ne mogu reći da mi je drago, radije bih gledala kako se taj zakon iz temelja promijeni i donese kako spada!!


X

----------


## Jelena

Nikakve novosti, ali eto piše se:

http://www.naturala.hr/naturala-kolu...autor-249.html
http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/zdra...-debljine.html

----------


## Jelena

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...2/Default.aspx
Naš zakon rame uz rame sa Zakonom o golfu.



> Među sedamstotinjak izglasanih zakona bilo je onih koji su izazvali  veliku buru, poput Zakona o potpomognutoj oplodnji, Zakona o golfu,  Zakona o poljoprivrednom zemljištu.

----------


## BHany

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...rku-Milinovicu
http://www.politikaplus.com/novost/4...u-mucak-godine
http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatsk...ak/465141.html
http://www.24sata.hr/politika/roda-g...i-mucak-244503
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...Milinovic.html
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ak/585845.aspx
http://www.057info.hr/vijesti/2011-1...ativni-pristup


  i sad jedan u kojem se spominje mućak, ali ne kao prva vijest jer se na prvom mjestu spominju laureati koji su činili pozitivno, a DM se spominje na zasluženom posljednjem mjestu kamo i pripada kao dobitnik antinagrade
http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?I...2-19DAE6695A32

----------


## BHany

mućak
http://www.zagrebancija.com/foto.php...17&idrf=847427
može se i glasati
 :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

Nadam se da će uskoro ova tema ponovo zaživjeti, ali u pozitivnom tonu!
Za sada me novi premijer razveselio izjavom da će ukinuti državne tajnike
Baš sam znatiželjna kakav će biti nastavak karijere Golema. Ne vjerujem da se nije osigurao, samo sam znatiželjna.

----------


## Kadauna

da stvarno, a kamo će sad Golem i kuda LAŽE-ta?

----------


## bublica3

Ne tiće se direktno zakona, ali tiće se bivšeg ministra   http://www.jutarnji.hr/kako-je-minis...nistre/993175/

----------


## Inesz

Bublice, sadržaj koji si nam linkala, tiče se zakona. Zapravo se tiče više zakona, u prvom redu Krivičnog zakona, a na posban način i Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji-članak nam kaže kakvog je morala čovjek na čiju se inicijativu nakaradni zakon i donio.

----------


## Kadauna

evo i snimak njegove izjave oko 70.000 ili 200.000 Kuna iz crnih fondova HDZ-a...........

http://www.24sata.hr/politika/milino...0000-kn-245988

kaže da je imao neke putne naloge i da i njega zanima koja je to razlika između 70.000 koje je dobio za izgradnju crkve i onih spomenutih 200.000 HRK....

----------


## Ljufi

"I zdravstvene će teme doći na red. Medicinska oplodnja - kontroverzni *Milinovićev zakon* koji ne dopušta zamrzavanje zametka nakon dvije godine gotovo sigurno pada.'Mnogo  parova je u dvije godine otišlo u inozemstvo, podizali su kredite,  skupili nešto novca što su imali kod kuće i išli su tamo gdje im je  mogućnost za ostvarenje roditeljstva veća. To je jasno kao dan', kazala  je Antonija Klempara iz Građanske inicijative za izmjenu zakona."

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/d...ova-vlada.html

----------


## Ljufi

"Kad je riječ o izmjenama zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji,  Ostojić kaže da će se ostaviti sadašnja zakonska rješenja za sve one  koji zbog svojih načela i svjetonazora ne prihvaćaju zamrzavanje  zametaka, već samo jajnih stanica, a za sve druge kojima je to  prihvatljivo omogućit će se zamrzavanje zametaka jer je ta metoda 15-ak  posto uspješnija."
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...vnog-rada.html

----------


## drndalica

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-stoljece.html

----------


## mare41

> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-stoljece.html


Ministar govori: Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, a novinar stavlja drugačiji naslov.......

----------


## Ljufi

minuta 21:28 - reorganizacija zdravstva, među kojima je i izmjena Zakona o MPO-u
http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-1306.html

----------


## Ljufi

ne spominje se MPO, tema emisije Otvoreno su financije u Ministarstvu zdravlja, ali je emisija zanimljiva jer dolazi do sraza bivšeg i sadašnjeg ministra zdravlja.
http://hrt.hr/index.php?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=170&cHash=5ffa325f26

----------


## Kadauna

a nije ni ovo MPO ali vrijedi pokazati LOL

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...9/0412006.html

Dado nam je odnio još jednu nagradu i to za najgluplju izjavu u 2011:




> ...izjava potpredsjednika HDZ-a *Darka Milinovića*: "Iako  to još nije vidljivo na životu građana, službeno smo izašli iz krize.  Iako neki to ne žele, moraju tu činjenicu prihvatiti!"

----------


## Jelena

Piše se, valjda će nešto i biti:



> *R. Ostojić: Prvi se mijenja zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji*
> 
> Ministar zdravlja *Rajko Ostojić*  najavio je da će prvi zakon koji će Vlada mijenjati biti onaj o  medicinskoj oplodnji. Što se financijskih izvješća tiče, inzistirat će  na reviziji jer, kako kaže, iako u izvješćima o poslovanju HZZO-a i  bolnica stoji da su prihodi veći od rashoda, riječ je o igri s  produljenim rokovima plaćanja._ Dugovi koji su dospjeli na naplatu u  zdravstvu trenutačno su 450 milijuna kuna, a da su se poštovali rokovi  plaćanja od 60 dana, iznosili bi dvije milijarde i sto milijuna kuna_, rekao je Ostojić koji je danas s ministrom zdravstva FBiH Rusmirom Mesihovićem potpisao Memorandum o suradnji.

----------


## Jelena

Naravno, ima i onih koji se tradicionalno odupiru osuvremenjivanju Hrvatske. Tekst je na tragu Marijane Petir, samo još banalnije napisan.

----------


## Kadauna

Ostojić ruši Milinovićev zakon, uskoro će se moći zamrzavati zameci, kažu do kraja siječnja: 

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...pske-standarde

Milinoviću, evo ti potpis moj LOL

----------


## lavko

Kad to bude na dnevnom redu, snimam čitavu sjednicu Sabora!

----------


## Ljufi

minuta 14:30, najavljena izmjena Zakona o MPO-u
http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-1320.html

----------


## Gabi

http://djh.hrt.hr/component/content/article/4406

----------


## Kadauna

http://hrt.hr/index.php?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370&cHash=a7431c4d83

evo od minute 21.30 tema MPO, gostuje Ministar Ostojić....

----------


## Jelena

Koji teroristi... :Rolling Eyes: 



> On se ne rađa nego postaje materijal koji se tehnikom „proizvodi“  prema  nečijoj samovolji. Taj se „proizvod“ već prije rođenja sortira, to  jest, izabire se jedan koji odgovara tržištu, a ostali se eliminiraju.  Umjetna oplodnja nužno uključuje eliminaciju više embrija da bi se tek  neki od njih ugnijezdio u maternicu i ugledao svjetlo dana.


Djete je dar, a naša su djeca proizvod...  :Nope:

----------


## Ljufi

opet naziv umjetna...
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/novi-...-clanak-365643

----------


## ljube

Kakav obrat kod prof. Šimunića:
Medicinska oplodnja

----------


## ljube

Nije mi prošo link,uglavnom Hrvatski radio,1.Program,Emisija:IZABERI ZDRAVLJE

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/p...-sefice-251856

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/novi-...-clanak-372795 

 "promjene novog zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji koji svim parovima u  Hrvatskoj daje slobodu zamrzavanja zametaka, a neplodnima i mogućnost  posvajanja embrija"

----------


## Gabi

*Ministar Ostojić očitao lekciju 'vođi embrija'*

http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/znanos...i-embrija.html

link na emisiju Studio 45:
http://www.rtl.hr/rtl-sada/magazini/studio-45/21406/

----------


## Ljufi

Prijedlog novog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji
http://www.forum.tm/clanak/sloboda-z...iti-embrij-461

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...3/0113006.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/k...aje-zivot.html

----------


## Jelena

http://www.tportal.hr/komentari/kome...li-fetusa.html



> Nije riječ samo o jednoj prastaroj opsesiji u kojoj se bjelodano ogleda  opreka između seksualnosti i individualizma kao manifestacija kulture  života, s jedne strane, i nasilja i kolektivizma kao manifestacija  kulture smrti, s druge strane. Potreba da se nekom uskrati roditeljstvo  ili pravo da _ne bude_ roditelj tako što će se zametak odnosno  fetus proglasiti punopravnim živim bićima ne može se svesti samo na  poslovično upropaštavanje ljudskih sudbina u kojima uživaju izvjesni  svjetonazori. Ta je potreba dublja i znakovitija od užitka u uskrati  prava na izbor.
> 
> *Ona je koliko nesvjesna toliko i simbolička vizija totalitarne utopije  kroz koju, kao u maternici, plutaju nakupine nemoćne tvari bez svijesti,  misli i savjesti. Ona je projekcija težnje da se ljudski život svede na  nijemo i bespomoćno koprcanje u plodnoj tekućini.*

----------


## Jelena

Nedavno sam se prisjetila HDZ-ovke Zdenke Babić Petričević i njezine izjave usmjerene Milanki Opačić kada je rekla da ona  nema pravo  govoriti o majčinstvu, ljubavi i odgovornosti! Pa je Lucija Čikeš isto  izjavila da je biološka majka nezamjenjiva. Marijana Petir je isto dala  svoj možda i najveći doprinos ovoj ekipi.

Sad opet s tugom čitam ovakve izjave: 



> "Naši stariji sugrađani imaju svoju djecu, a djeca su se dužna brinuti za roditelje. Ako i nemaju djecu, valjda imaju rođake,  nećake s kojima su trebali izgraditi dobre odnose", riječi su kojima je  situaciju u Splitu i nezadovoljstvo građana za HTV prokomentirala  predsjednica tamošnjeg Gradskog vijeća i saborska zastupnica *Nevenka Bečić*.


Kakvi to likovi u saboru odlučuju o hrvatskoj politici...

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

pocelo je ......http://www.jutarnji.hr/mons--pozaic-...--45-/1005958/
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ovo-j...-clanak-375942

----------


## ljube

I opet su se oglasili:
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ovo-j...-clanak-375942

----------


## mare41

http://www.tportal.hr/komentari/kome...munistima.html

----------


## nevena

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/n...ku/598681.aspx

Hrvoje Marjanovic: ne zelimo izbor zelimo ispriku

Odlican komentar i duhovit!

----------


## Ljufi

"Da, i biskupi danas tvrde da je Zemlja okrugla i da se vrti oko Sunca.  No nekad su upravo s argumentom da drže nadnaravnu istinu u svojim  rukama tvrdili suprotno. Kako im vjerovati danas oko pitanja umjetne  oplodnje ili ljudske spolnosti? Možda se kojem Papi u budućnosti  prohtije da sazove neki treći vatikanski koncil, pa da se sve to  izmijeni, da Crkva dopusti umjetnu oplodnju i blagoslovi korištenje  kondoma. I tko će onda reći sorry? Vjerojatno opet neki Ivan Pavao X.  povodom jubilarne 3000. godine."
http://www.tportal.hr/komentari/kome...munistima.html

----------


## Kadauna

> "Da, i biskupi danas tvrde da je Zemlja okrugla i da se vrti oko Sunca.  No nekad su upravo s argumentom da drže nadnaravnu istinu u svojim  rukama tvrdili suprotno. Kako im vjerovati danas oko pitanja umjetne  oplodnje ili ljudske spolnosti? *Možda se kojem Papi u budućnosti  prohtije da sazove neki treći vatikanski koncil, pa da se sve to  izmijeni, da Crkva dopusti umjetnu oplodnju i blagoslovi korištenje  kondoma. I tko će onda reći sorry? Vjerojatno opet neki Ivan Pavao X.  povodom jubilarne 3000. godine."*
> http://www.tportal.hr/komentari/kome...munistima.html


this is so true i jedan od razloga zašto je meni često prečesto braniti katoličku crkvu

----------


## Jelena

Na rodinom portalu je izišao tekst, a evo i mediji prenose:
http://dalje.com/hr-hrvatska/roda-po...plodnji/416795

----------


## BHany

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/r...ji/599064.aspx

http://www.civilnodrustvo.hr/index.p...5fe8200b58a6e3



http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/hrvat...-moderan-zakon

----------


## Ljufi

*Ostojić: Izmjene zakona o MPO pred vladom za 10 do 14 dana*

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/125109...-10-do-14-dana
"Prijedlaže se i embriotransfer najviše dva zametka, a radi zaštite od  stvaranja pretjeranog broja zametaka za zamrzavanje, bila bi moguća  oplodnja najviše osam jajnih stanica."
Znači nema oplodnje svih jajnih stanica dobivenih u jednom postupku, što je u suprotnosti s obećanjima datim u predizbornoj kampanji.

----------


## BigBlue

http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/novosti/...o-14-dana.html

ista stvar
rađeni su kompromisi koji neće zadovoljiti niti nas, niti njih (mislim na i-ja-sam-bio-embrij freak-show)

s obzirom na sastav povjerenstva, drugo nisam ni očekivala

----------


## Jelena

> rađeni su kompromisi koji neće zadovoljiti niti nas, niti njih (mislim na i-ja-sam-bio-embrij freak-show)


ispričava se na komentaru, ali opet ponavljaju glupost od milinovića - nitko neće biti zadovoljan ako zadrže neka ograničenja koja nisu praksa igdje u razvijenim zemljama. Neće biti zadovoljan ni nekad embrij danas Krešimir Miletić, ni parovi kojima treba najbolja moguća liječnička pomoć.

----------


## Jelena

10tak nekadašnjih embrija je danas bilo u saboru, gdje su prezentirali svoj biznis desetorici pretežno HDZ-ovaca. Blago njima kad mogu u radno vrijeme hodati po gradu...

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/na-pr...-clanak-377340

'EMBRIJI' I HDZ U SABORU - 'Vlada želi zamrznuti tisuće djece u frižiderima hrvatskih bolnica'

----------


## Ljufi

"Ako napravite dijete uobičajenim putem (o tome imate par filmova na internetu, kako se to radi) nitko vas ništa ne pita: ni koje imate prihode, ni kupaonicu, jeste li u braku, znate li koji lik ne pripada među ostale, koga ste sve mučili, ne morate ići ni na kakva savjetovanja, potvrde..."
http://pollitika.com/nek-ustane-tko-je-bio-embrij

----------


## Kadauna

nisam mogla odoljeti: 
*Damir Bajs 'leti' iz Sabora ..............*http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n1

----------


## Ljufi

evo, papa se slaže s bivšim ministrom zdravstva Darkom Milinovićem... :Rolling Eyes: 

-Papa Benedikt XVI. u subotu je neplodne parove pozvao da odbace 'umjetnu prokreaciju', nazvavši takve metode oblikom arogancije, javljaju agencije
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet...ece-djece.html

----------


## cranky

> evo, papa se slaže s bivšim ministrom zdravstva Darkom Milinovićem...
> 
> -Papa Benedikt XVI. u subotu je neplodne parove pozvao da odbace 'umjetnu prokreaciju', nazvavši takve metode oblikom arogancije, javljaju agencije
> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet...ece-djece.html


Nisam znala da i popovi imaju problema s neplodnosti pa da moraju imat trodnevne vatikanske konferencije o tome.... :Rolling Eyes: 

(sorry, ali morala sam komentirat)

----------


## BigBlue

indirektno o zakonu 
http://www.057info.hr/vijesti/2012-0...viti-i-u-zadru

----------


## BigBlue

navodno je danas bio članak u jutarnjem vezan za donošenje novog zakona i rogoborenje Pape kao šlagvort

nema ga u online izdanju; imali li tko jutarnji da scana?

----------


## lavko

> evo, papa se slaže s bivšim ministrom zdravstva Darkom Milinovićem...
> 
> -Papa Benedikt XVI. u subotu je neplodne parove pozvao da odbace 'umjetnu prokreaciju', nazvavši takve metode oblikom arogancije, javljaju agencije
> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet...ece-djece.html



Baš me zanima kako od takve "umjetne prokreacije" nastaju prava pravcata djeca. Ko bi reko!

----------


## BigBlue

http://www.emedjimurje.hr/politika/c...je-uz-dan-zena

----------


## BigBlue

http://www.vgdanas.hr/Politika/Clana...vima-zena.aspx

predzadnji pasus

----------


## Kadauna

nije o MPO zakonu, bar nisam vidjela da ga se na web stranicama spominje (iako mislim da bi lansiranje ovakvog MPO zakona kakav HR ima trebalo imati svoje mjesto u biografiji bivšeg Ministra): 

* HERE GOES DARKO MILINOVIĆ ONLINE:* 
www.darkomilinovic.hr

----------


## BigBlue

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/josip...-clanak-388856

"_Predsjednik je izrazio i potporu promjeni Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji.

– Svakom roditelju trebala bi se otvoriti mogućnost da vidi smijeh svoga djeteta._"

----------


## Kadauna

na vijestima Hrvatskog radija emsija o MPO, negdje od 7. minute: 
http://rnz.hrt.hr/view_file.php?dat_id=62451&view=y

raskol izm. HNS-a i SDP-a zato što zakonski prijedlog ne predviđa da žene bez partnera mogu na MPO

----------


## ljube

http://www.radio101.hr/podcast.php?id=76499

----------


## BigBlue

http://www.vjesnik.com/Article.aspx?...6-59CBCC61581F

bravo Antonija

----------


## BigBlue

i još malo (zabrzala sam s postanjem): 

http://www.e-novine.com/mobile/drust...-oplodnju.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.24sata.tv/tag/oplodnja-6745

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...ju/606648.aspx

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.24sata.tv/vijesti/jelena-...-o-mpo-u-37350

HVALA Jelena iz Rode  :Heart:

----------


## BigBlue

http://www.jutarnji.hr/sdp-protiv-mi...akon-/1017407/

----------


## BigBlue

Glas Slavonije: http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/vijest....VIJESTI=159251
Novi list: http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...jetnu-oplodnju

----------


## Kadauna

http://vlada.hr/hr/naslovnica/novost...rajka_ostojica

----------


## Kadauna

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/r...standarda.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...y-is-okay.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...y-is-okay.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://hrt.hr/index.php?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=119&cHash=d7f45f87cb

evo od 8:50 minute, 

ajoj Ministre, ali stvarno mi se čini da bi ste malo ka....li a malo piš...i

----------


## ljube

Irena hvala, mr. Kniewald hvala!
http://www.radio101.hr/podcast.php?id=77033

----------


## mare41

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnju.html
Upitan o dobnoj granici od 42 godine koja je limitirajuća za šest  postupaka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje na račun države Ostojić je  kazao da će se dopustiti da 'ta granica za parove bude fleksibilna, jer  se biološka dob razlikuje od kronološke dobi'.

----------


## Kadauna

http://rnz.hrt.hr/view_file.php?dat_id=62559&view=y

evo Ministar danas i prof. Vrčić na HR1 u emisiji uživo

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## mare41

I zbog toga bi možda bilo najpametnije kada bi sadašnja Vlada  jednostavno stavila postojeći Zakon o MPO van snage. I kada bi se tako  ponašala i donosila slične odluke u mnogim drugim područjima. 
http://www.tportal.hr/komentari/kome...-oplodnji.html

----------


## adria13

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/z...a-/609802.aspx

----------


## tonili

http://www.civilnodrustvo.hr/index.p...d7a61bb70d111c. 




> Osobe koje se bore s neplodnošću u Hrvatskoj željno su iščekivali prijedlog novog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Ulijevao im je tračak nade, nagovještajući veće šanse u kojoj bi i oni mogli postati roditelji tako željene djece koja negdje čekaju na njih. No, većina njih ostala je razočarana i u nevjerici nakon što je u medijima objavljen prijedlog novog Zakona o MPO.

----------


## tetadoktor

http://radio101.hr/podcast.php?id=82416

tema dana o zakonu o mpo koji ide u redovnu proceduru

----------


## Jelena

> I zbog toga bi možda bilo najpametnije kada bi sadašnja Vlada  jednostavno stavila postojeći Zakon o MPO van snage. I kada bi se tako  ponašala i donosila slične odluke u mnogim drugim područjima. 
> http://www.tportal.hr/komentari/kome...-oplodnji.html


Ajde, pliz stavite Milinovićev zakon van snage, pa onda raspravljajte mjesecima, iako ne znam kamo to vodi jer svi znamo tko što misli.

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/politika/prijed...stanica-262620

----------


## Jelena

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-standard.html

----------


## drndalica

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ostoj...-clanak-400408

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.rtl.hr/rtl-sada/rtl-danas/23882/
7.30 minuta

----------


## tetadoktor

http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?I...A-5BAE5C02662F

intervju sa Vrčićem

----------


## BigBlue

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...aviti-medicinu

----------


## Inesz

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=485&cHash=c192973180

jučer u 17:15 hrt1

prva dva priloga-MPO, trećina emislije mir i dobro posvećena MPO!

----------


## Inesz

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...-clanak-403271

----------


## mare41

jel ga (Milija) neko tražio? :Smile: 
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...rane-seks.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/igraju-li-se-boga.html

razni vjerski predstavnici, prof. Šimunić i jedan par koji ima dijete iz MPO-a o potpomognutoj oplodnji.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/legal...-clanak-407052
bas me zanima da li ce njihovo pisanje pisama biti uspjsno kako nase

----------


## Jelena

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/video-s...ala-zastupnike

Gđa Špoljar:



> Kao majka djeteta iz epruvete, koja je nakon osam godina liječenja, 13  izvantjelesnih hormonskih agresija i osam izvantjelesnih oplodnji  postala roditelj, dajem si za pravo reći, liječenje neplodnosti tko god  nije upoznao posredno ili neposredno, ne može razumjeti.  
> 
> Ne postoji veće iskušenje za roditelje nego li je takvo liječenje.  Zajednica koja to stoički izdrži i ustraje u želji da ima dijete, bez  obzira bila ona heterogena, homogena, bračna, izvanbračna, zaslužila je  to dijete i takva će zajednica znati cijeniti dijete i kao Božji dar.  Stoga vas molim, raspravimo ovaj prijedlog dostojanstveno, učinimo ga  optimalnim kako bi pomogao liječiti neplodnost bez nepotrebnih  ograničenja i na kraju, prihvatimo ovaj prijedlog zakona u moje ime, u  ime moje kćeri, u ime moje obitelji, u ime svih majki djece iz pomognute  oplodnje i u ime svih budućih majki iz epruvete i na kraju, ne manje  važno, iz razuma", poručila je Špoljar, nakon čega su joj zastupnici  zapljeskali.


HDZ-ov liječnik Reiner:



> Na raspravi o Zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji bilo je i nekih 'bisera': tako je HDZ-ovac *Željko Reiner*,  inače liječnik,  kazao kako se tu 'ne radi se o liječenju neplodnosti  jer žena ostaje neplodna', a pitao je i kako se može utvrditi neplodnost  i potreba za liječenjem žene bez muškog partnera, odnosno bez redovnih  spolnih odnosa s muškarcem.


Slično bi se dalo izrezati i iz jučerašnjeg Otvorenog, kada HDSSB-ovac Dinko Burić, nasljednik ratnog zločinca, dušebrižnik blastocisti, nije shvatio da injiciranje spermija u jajnu stanicu ne znači nužno razvoj embrija. Al je još bio toliko arogantan da je pacijentici u studiju rekao da kao laik ne bi trebala govoriti o tom problemu. Istovremeno, kada se pozivao na konvenciju UN-a vezano uz zamrzavanje embrija, a pacijentici ga je pitala je l onda sve evropske zemlje krše konvenciju, pošto se svuda zametci smiju zamrzavati, gospodin "profesionalac", nije uopće odgovorio na pitanje, nego je preskočio na drugu temu.

----------


## Jelena

Još malo na tu temu:
http://ogulin-info.com/hrvatska/poli...ati-neplodnost
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-jedinica.html

----------


## Jelena

I naši susjedi odlučuju:
http://www.bhmagazin.com/bih/12895-v...plodnjom-.html

----------


## tonili

Odličan Zoran Šprajc o jučerašnjoj raspravi u Saboru
http://bigblog.tportal.hr/spranja

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/i...ja/614351.aspx

----------


## Ljufi

"Kakav to čovjek moraš biti da – uime bilo kojeg argumenta i pogleda na svijet – zahtijevaš od neplodnih parova da se pomire sa sudbinom kad suvremena medicina zna kako im može pružiti ruku. Kako ružno i nasilno srce moraš imati da drugome postavljaš barijere kad sam imaš djecu i kada problem neplodnosti nisi bio prinuđen iskusiti na svojoj koži."

http://www.novilist.hr/Komentari/Kol...-li-ih-savjest

----------


## Ljufi

"S jedne strane protivnici MPO  prigovaraju zamrzavanju embrija (i abortusima, s obzirom da je to  uglavnom ista čeljad), pozivajući se na tezu o nastanku života već kod  začeća. S druge strane, kad bismo čak usvojili njihov prigovor te radili  po njihovim kriterijima, već bi nas iza ugla dočekali s prethodno  spominjanim prigovorom. To samo svjedoči o korijenu njihove averzije  prema umjetnoj oplodnji; radi se o religijski induciranom stavu da je  kreacija čovjeka isključivo božanski pravo, u kojem činu _On_ koristi ljude kao sredstvo. Svako posezanje čovjeka u taj postupak oni naprosto smatraju grijehom kušanja voća s _drva spoznaje dobra i zla_, uslijed čega je, uostalom, čovjek i istjeran iz _Raja_.  U toj svojoj nesigurnosti i neodlučnosti da u relativističkom svijetu  naprave razliku između dobra i zla, oni posežu za apsolutnim kriterijem  od prije par tisuća godina, primjenjujući ga u trećem tisućljeću."

http://www.tacno.net/Novost.aspx?id=16189

----------


## Inesz

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zastu...-clanak-410097

"Katolička crkva pozvala je "na red" saborske zastupnike katoličke vjere koji su glasovali za prijedlog Zakona o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji koji Crkva ne odobrava. Točnije, učinio je to u svome najnovijem komentaru glavni urednik Glasa Koncila mons. Ivan Miklenić, koji piše da je među zastupnicima koji su dali svoj glas "za" priličan broj onih koji se deklariraju kao katolički vjernici, ali im je stranačka stega bila važnija od savjesti...."

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.kriz-zivota.com/komentari...nosti_u_crkvi/
nemojte da vas uplasi ime stranice, tekst je ok

----------


## Beti3

Da pokušam staviti link:
http://novine.novilist.hr/default.as...3286328592863R

----------


## Jelena

O državnim maturama članak:



> SDP-ov *Domagoj Hajduković* poručio je da su djeca naša budućnost i da im je potreban skladan obiteljski život, 
> a onda je HDZ-ov *Stjepan Milinković* pitao zašto nije tako pričao kada se raspravljalo o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. "Vi možete finim riječima govoriti, ali više govori jedno djelo,  nego sto riječi", istaknuo je Milinković, 
> a *Hajduković je istaknuo:  "Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji je upravo to, da dajemo šansu  onima koji to ne mogu ostvariti na uobičajen način, da imaju djecu, da  dobiju djecu, da vole tu djecu i da ta djeca odrastaju u obitelji koja  će ih voljeti."*


Ovi u HDZ-u zbilja kao da su s Marsa pali. Bojim se da zastupnik Stjepan Milinković ne bi dobro popunio test za maturu, s obzirom na razinu razumijevanja problema.
*Zahvaljujem Hajdukoviću*!

----------


## BigBlue

Naletila na ovaj članak sa skoro 2 mjeseca zakašnjenja:

http://pescanik.net/2012/03/oslobodenje-od-imena-oca/

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vigilare.org/download/Vig...eklaracija.pdf

evo i deklaracije crno na bijelo! o pogani narode, gorjet ćemo u paklu!

----------


## Jelena

Eto ga, sad će u džihad valjda.

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-sankcije.html

----------


## ljube

dr.Radončić i mr.Kniewald gosti u emisiji Radija 101  (stojedinica-we shall never surrender):
http://www.radio101.hr/podcast.php?id=96302

----------


## Ljufi

"Nekome  je morbidno i jezivo zamrzavanje oplođenih jajnih stanica, nekome je  morbidno i jezivo paradiranje muškaraca u haljama koji gradom pronose  nečije posmrtne ostatke. Nitko u ovoj zemlji vas ne pokušava niti može  niti želi spriječiti da sami vjerujete i govorite što god želite, ali ne  možete i ne smijete zakonski nametati svoja religijska uvjerenja svim  građanima ove zemlje. To je poanta sekularnosti, koju fra Dalibor u svom  odgovoru prepunom samosažaljenja uporno propušta uočiti."

http://www.kriz-zivota.com/komentari...e_idu_zajedno/

----------


## Ljufi

"»Tehnike su se uvelike poboljšale kroz godine, uz povećanje postotka  uspješnih trudnoća. Bebe koje se rađaju (medicinski potpomognutom  oplodnjom) jednako su dobrog zdravlja kao i bebe začete prirodnim  putem«, kazao je David Adamson, predsjednik Međunarodnog odbora za  nadzor medicinski potpomognute oplodnje."

http://www.novilist.hr/Sci-Tech/Znan...ba-iz-epruvete

----------


## BigBlue

http://impious.wordpress.com/

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.jutarnji.hr/sabor-pred-od...znata/1039206/

----------


## BillieJean

http://news-bar.hr/news/katolicke-ud...-menstruacije/  :Laughing:

----------


## missixty

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/c...om/624521.aspx

----------


## missixty

http://www.24sata.hr/news/ako-zakon-...erendum-273013

 :cupakosu:  :drek:

----------


## Ljufi

"*Što su ova, ali i druge udruge, kao i, na kraju krajeva, Katolička crkva te druge vjerske zajednice u Hrvatskoj, do sada učinile kako bi se neplodnim parovima olakšalo posvajanje djece? 
S tih adresa često stižu upozorenja kako posvajanje ne smijemo dozvoliti homoseksualnim parovima, dok je puno manje energije  uloženo u inicijativu kojom bi se hetero-parovima olakšao, i ubrzao proces posvajanja djece.*  Neplodni parovi te »alternative«, o kojoj govori udruga »I ja sam bio embrij«, kao i vjerske zajednice, gotovo da i nemaju."

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...jece-iz-domova

----------


## Ljufi

"_Unatoč predizbornim obećanjima o najavljenom modernom zakonu kojim nam je obećana maksimalna podrška i individualizirani pristup svakom pacijentu, ovih je dana predstavljen Prijedlog Zakona koji opet nosi ograničenja, zakon koji ne uvažava dobru kliničku praksu, zakon koji će nanijeti još više štete pacijentima koji su trenutno u postupcima medicinske oplodnje, ukoliko se usvoji u ovom obliku."

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/n...je/624770.aspx_

----------


## missixty

Ispunite anketu
http://www.24sata.hr/anketa/biskupi-...-273371?page=5

----------


## Jelena

Da ne bi bilo zabune, anketa počinje koju stranicu ranije od ove gore linkane:
http://www.24sata.hr/anketa/biskupi-...-273371?page=1

----------


## Gabi25

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/r...ma/625122.aspx

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/katol...-clanak-429661
ajmo svi sutra moliti, pa da vidimo ko ce pobijediti

----------


## tonili

I opet, po neznam koji put danas: ĐIZS, mislim iskreno, da je i njemu muka od ovih naših luđaka

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.jutarnji.hr/branko-smerde...duma-/1040254/

----------


## Bodulica

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/abenaci...svoj-jasenovac

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.politikaplus.com/novost/6...cki-dirigirane

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/najve...-clanak-430149

----------


## Gabi

"_Gospodo draga, mislite li zaista da naša djeca imaju rogove? Barkod  na čelu možda? Mislite li da imaju mjesto za umetnuti baterije? Mislite  li da ne plaču, da se ne boje, da ih ne boli?_ _

Sram sve vas koji širite neistine može biti! Sram! Djeca začeta uz  medicinsku pomoć su jedino i samo djeca. Njihovi roditelji su najveći  sretnici na cijelom svijetu._ _

A vi? Vi ste pitajte što ste vi._ _

Antonija Klempera. majka"_ 

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/g...li/625395.aspx

----------


## Gabi

"Apostolski nuncij *Alessandro D'Errico* uputio je kritike hrvatskim vlastima, vezano za Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji."

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/o...-prekasno.html

----------


## Gabi

"U ŽARU rasprave oko donošenja novog Zakona o medicinski pomognutoj  oplodnji, posljednjih su dana u redakciju Indexa pristigla brojna pisma  obitelji koje su čari roditeljstva osjetile upravo zahvaljujući umjetnoj  oplodnji te onih koji se nadaju da će tim medicinskim postupkom i njima  jednog dana biti omogućeno da svoje dijete prime u ruke. Dio tih  životnih priča objavili smo na svojim stranicama. 

Ipak, neki ne podržavaju te priče o životnoj radosti roditelja djece  dobivene umjetnom oplodnjom. Štoviše, ogorčeni su njihovim objavama.  Spomenuta pisma tako su potakla i jednog katoličkog teologa da Indexu  uputi prozivku zbog "svrstavanja na stranu smrti, a ne života". "

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/k...ta/625421.aspx

----------


## Gabi

Skandalozne izjave čelnika HDZ-a o Zakonu o umjetnoj oplodnji podijelile  stranku: ‘Tako radikalne ljude nije volio ni Franjo Tuđman’
http://www.jutarnji.hr/-karamarko-na...lan--/1040467/

----------


## Gabi

"ČITATELJICA Nina iz Rijeke poslala je svoju priču, jer više ne može  "trpjeti da nekompetentni i bahati 'dušobrižnici' zaviruju u moju bračnu  postelju i odlučuju o mojoj sreći i sudbini."

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...ce/625358.aspx

----------


## Gabi

"Dok se u Hrvatskom saboru vodila verbalna borba o prijedlogu Zakona o  medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji i ključnim nesporazumom je li to  medicinski ili svjetonazorski problem, Udruga Roditelji u akciji (RODA)  predstavila je letak o 'istinama i lažima o MPO'. Svoju su riječ o tom  fenomenu, nedostacima i nesporazumima, ali i onoga što se može 'iščitati  između redaka' za tportal dali biolozi i sociolozi"

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...o-abortus.html

----------


## Ljufi

"HUMANI genetičar i pionir na području asistirane humane reprodukcije  Alfred Kniewald očitovao se "o igrama koje prelaze sve granice dobrog  ukusa sa zakonom o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji". Također je iznio  kritike na pogrešne i loše koncipirane dijelove zakona. Pismo prenosimo u  cijelosti"

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/h...su/625579.aspx

----------


## Ljufi

"NIKADA neću zaboraviti osmjehe tih žena, suze u očima, drhtavi glas kojima se žele zahvaliti, pogled na izlasku iz ordinacije. Hvala im i obećajem da se neću profesionalno mijenjati. Ni uz sve pritiske politike, crkve, moralnih guru-a, liječničkih lobby-ja!!
Onima koje nisu uspjele zanijeti pak obećajem da ću sve svoje moralne i profesionalne karakteristike iskoristiti da i u njihovim očima vidim suzu radosnicu."

http://ladylike.hr/kolumna-vise/ginekolog-otac-katolik-35

----------


## Gabi

"SA 88 glasova za, 45 protiv i dva suzdržana u Saboru je usvojen novi Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Glasovanje je provedeno pojedinačno, a svi oporbeni amandmani su prije toga odbijeni. Vladajući su i danas poručili kako je riječ o Zakonu koji će pomoći neplodnim parovima."

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/izglasan-novi-zakon-o-medicinski-potpomognutoj-oplodnji-sa-88-glasova-za/625678.aspx

----------


## laky

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/predrag...etnoj-oplodnji

----------


## Inesz

http://www.vecernji.hr/kolumne/misle...kolumna-430982

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...4/Default.aspx

----------


## Kadauna

Kako kaze baka jedne nape forumasice: dodje mica na kolica..,
Golem uskoro politicki pa pa??
http://www.jutarnji.hr/smjena-sefa-z...dz-a-/1042352/

----------


## Jelena

Sori, greška! Molim pobrisati.

----------


## cranky

http://www.24sata.hr/24express/minis...n-o-mpo-275192

----------


## lasta

http://www.glasistre.hr/kolumne/pregled/1102

----------


## Mali Mimi

> http://www.glasistre.hr/kolumne/pregled/1102


Jako dobra kolumna evo ja bih citirala dio:

"Zatim, mogućnost istovjetnih blizanaca, tj. mogućnost diobe jednoga oplođenog jajašca u dva nova života, stavlja u pitanje vremenski početak pojedinačnog života. Takva je dioba moguća u prva dva tjedna nakon začeća, ali ne više nakon nidacije. Zaključak bi bio da početak pojedinačnog, uistinu ljudskoga osobnog života, čovjeka, možemo naći tek nakon nidacije. Mogućnost diobe prije nidacije pokazuje da pojedinačni ljudski život nije konačno utvrđen prije tog vremena, pogotovo ne u trenutku začeća, kada je ostvarena tek mogućnost za jedan ili više budućih života. Kad bi ljudska duša, počelo svakoga pojedinačnog života, bila prisutna od trenutka začeća, ne bi moglo doći do diobe. Duša je, naime, nedjeljivo duhovno počelo. Prema tome, duša tek kasnije ulazi u već započeti ljudski život; embrij postaje čovjekom tek nakon nidacije."

----------


## mare41

http://www.eshre.eu/binarydata.aspx?...ugust_2012.pdf

----------


## Ljufi

"Takvim žestokim i negativnim nastupima biskupa teško da se išta polučilo i u odnosu prema vjernicima. O tome ponešto govori istraživanje CRO – Demoskopa s početka mjeseca – dakle nakon žestoke kampanje protiv Zakona o MPO-u – po kojem taj zakon podupire 69,3 posto građana, dok je protiv njega 20,5 posto, a 10,2 posto o toj temi nema stav."

http://www.vecernji.hr/kolumne/bisku...kolumna-442904

----------


## Ljufi

"Hrvatska nije u krugu zemalja koje zabranjuju PGD. Iako su se i  hrvatski biskupi, općenito ogorčeni zbog novog, liberalnog Zakona o  medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji, izjasnili kako, među ostalim, Zakon  “nije human jer zbog selektivnog pristupa ima eugenički karakter jer, za  razliku od važećeg zakona, kao cilj navodi postizanje začeća, trudnoće i  rođenje zdravoga djeteta, što je vezano uz neograničenu primjenu  predimplantacijske genetske dijagnostike”, njihovi argumenti nisu  uvaženi.
 Tako u samoj definiciji medicinski pomognute oplodnje u Zakonu stoji  da je to “postupak koji se provodi tek kada je dotadašnje liječenje  neplodnosti bezuspješno ili bezizgledno, te radi izbjegavanja prijenosa  teške nasljedne bolesti na dijete kod prirodnog začeća”."

http://www.jutarnji.hr/pregled-embri...niju-/1050950/

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/europ...-clanak-446484

ovo je od jučer, evo i Italija se izborila za PGD i to pred EU sudom  za ljudska prava u Strasbourgu za ljudska prava.... napokon.. 

Na talijanski zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji, koji ne dopušta analizu embrija  prije usađivanja u maternicu, Rosetta Costa i Walter Pavan žalili su se  sudu u Strasbourgu, koji je uočio zakonsku nekoherentnost. Ako zakon  omogućava terapeutski pobačaj zbog cističke fibroze, zašto se prije  usađivanja u maternicu ne bi mogao analizirati embrij? Ako se u roku od  tri mjeseca nitko ne bude žalio na takvu odluku Europskog suda, ona će  postati punovažna i embriji iz epruvete moći će se analizirati prije  usađivanja u maternicu. Talijanska će država, jer je takvim zakonom o  umjetnoj oplodnji prekršila pravo poštovanja privatnog i obiteljskog  života, Rosetti Costa i Walteru Pavanu morati platiti 15.000 eura  odštete za moralnu štetu te  2500 eura sudskih troškova.

----------


## BigBlue

Iz zamrznutih se embrija rađaju zdravija djeca!

http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/znanos...ija-djeca.html

----------


## Jelena

Nadam se da sam dobro kopirala link mobitelom...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du7vu...e_gdata_player
Stavljam filmic jer je dobar, ali i jer je arapski, za one koji misle da muslimani imaju o asistiranij reprodukciji stav slican katolicima.

----------


## Inesz

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Novo...1/Default.aspx


"- Iako likovi poput Ćorušića ne bi ni trebali dolaziti na funkcije, još ćemo ga i doživjeti za ministra zdravlja, a kad nam uskrati zdravstvenu zaštitu, nećemo moći reći da nam to nije najavio. 

Od njega, koji se protivi medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji jer “Bog nije htio da neki parovi imaju djecu”, ne očekujem ni zdravstvenu pomoć ni suvislu zdravstvenu organizaciju. Njegovi stavovi su za zgražanje, on valjda misli da bogatima treba dati više i bolje, a sirotinji ništa, jer bi to Bog želio, kritična je sociologinja Mirjana Krizmanić. 

- Ako do takvog imenovanja ipak dođe, to neće biti po Božjoj volji, nego jer su to izglasali građani koji ne vide da političarima, i kada lažu, zna pobjeći i istinita izjava. No, narod je potpuno pasivan, na sve pristaje i nitko se ni na što ne žali, tvrdi Krizmanić. "

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.jutarnji.hr/kako-je-ivo-s...lica-/1054011/

"Razgovaralo se, tvrde naši dobro obaviješteni sugovornici, o Zakonu o  medicinskoj oplodnji. “U Zakon će se uvrstiti odredbe koje će  zadovoljiti i Crkvu, koja zauzvrat neće Sanaderovoj Vladi stvarati  probleme. Neće ih kritizirati”, objašnjava opći ton sastanka u Maloj  Mlaki dobro obaviješten sugovornik."

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zasto-je-crkva-preuzela-ulogu-jedine-opozicije--oprosti-im--boze--ne-znaju-sto-cine/1054843/?fb_action_ids=503013393059673&fb_action_types=og.  likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=  {%22503013393059673%22%3A466864366691466}&action_t  ype_map={%22503013393059673%22%3A%22og.likes%22}&a  ction_ref_map

"Crkva se, naravno, ima pravo buniti protiv Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji,  jer je taj zakon za Crkvu zasad vrijednosno neprihvatljiv. Međutim,  kulturna (vrijednosna) politika *Milanovićeve* Vlade nije, niti  može biti, politika prisile. Samorazumljivo je, pobogu, da nitko nikoga  ne tjera na umjetnu oplodnju i da one katoličke obitelji  koje taj zakon smatraju pogrešnim, a imaju problema sa začećem, taj  zakon neće koristiti. Da je, naprotiv, donesen restriktivan Zakon o  umjetnoj oplodnji, takav bi zakon zabranjivao onim parovima, koji ne  dijele crkveni stav o tom procesu, da pokušaju dobiti djecu."

----------


## Ginger

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...i-neudane.html

----------


## andream

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/
Naslovna tema

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/s...a-slave-298588

----------


## Kadauna

*Učiteljica otpuštena zbog umjetne oplodnje dobiva više od 170.000 dolara odštete od crkve!*



http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uciteljica-otpustena-zbog-umjetne-oplodnje-dobiva-vise-od-170000-dolara-odstete-od-crkve/681369.aspx

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Novo oružje u borbi protiv neplodnosti: izbor najuspješnijeg embrija - Znanost / Novi list
http://www.novilist.hr/Sci-Tech/Znan...snijeg-embrija

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

evo jutarnji o stednji u MPO
http://www.jutarnji.hr/umjetna-oplod...djece/1115592/

----------


## Ljufi

"Drugi, jednako znakoviti slučaj, o kojem piše dnevni list _Gazeta Wyborcza_, odnosi se naAgniezsku Ziolkowsku. Tu se 26-godišnjakinju drži za prvu Poljakinju rođenu metodom oplodnje in vitro. 1987. u Poljskoj nije bila dostupna metoda in vitro, no njezini su roditelji tada boravili u Rimu na stipendiji te dobili i priliku da im tamošnje zdravstveno osiguranje osigura povrat novca za postupak. Nakon što je biskupska konferencija Poljske u travnju ove godine objavila '*bioetički dokument*' u kojem se navodi da je metoda in vitro ni manje ni više nego 'derivat uzgoja životinja i biljaka', mlada Agniezska Ziolkowska, rođena i odgojena kao rimokatolkinja, najavila je čin apostaze, formalnog odricanja od poljske Katoličke crkve."

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet...u-Poljske.html

----------


## Kadauna

http://dnevnik.hr//vijesti/hrvatska/...---295560.html

smanjen broj trudnoca iako prof. Vrcic, Predsjednik NP-a tvrdi suprotno za Petrovu. Pa hajmo onda brojke na vidjelo kad ih vec imate!

I zasto bismo uopce vjerovali brojkama kad sad  lijecnici izlaze istinom - nepridrzavanjem zakona za vrijeme Milinovica, zasto bi sad bilo nesto drugacije!?

----------


## Argente

O lošim rezultatima novog zakona i posljedicama štednje u zdravstvu na MPO:
Dnevnik 3, HRT, od 8.minute link

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ugovori-s-pri...kanja/1116284/

----------


## masal

> http://dnevnik.hr//vijesti/hrvatska/...---295560.html
> 
> smanjen broj trudnoca iako prof. Vrcic, Predsjednik NP-a tvrdi suprotno za Petrovu. Pa hajmo onda brojke na vidjelo kad ih vec imate!
> 
> I zasto bismo uopce vjerovali brojkama kad sad  lijecnici izlaze istinom - nepridrzavanjem zakona za vrijeme Milinovica, zasto bi sad bilo nesto drugacije!?


Nema stranice Kadauna a baš sam si htjela pročitati :Sad: .Da i to kaj oni broje, ideš....

----------


## tetadoktor

masal, probaj ovako: 

http://dnevnik.hr/tema/mpo

pa je to prvi ponuđeni video

----------


## masal

> masal, probaj ovako: 
> 
> http://dnevnik.hr/tema/mpo
> 
> pa je to prvi ponuđeni video


Hvala tetadoktor.

----------


## bubekica

http://www.in-portal.hr/clanak/rodit...-invaliditetom
jedan zanimljiv clanak, iako starijeg datuma.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/rober...-clanak-631899

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.entertainmentwise.com/new...Pregnancy-Saga

ne znam kamo bih s ovim pa cu ovdje, Celine Dion o svojim IVF postupcima

----------


## Bluebella

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/b...ra/718402.aspx

----------


## Ljufi

"Biste li kao ministar zdravstva mijenjali Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji?

-Samo u smislu zamrzavanja embrija jer zamrznutim embrijem se može manipulirati. To bih kvalitetno uredio. Ne bih dopustio ni da žene koje žive same mogu ići na umjetnu oplodnju."

http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/zenama-koje-zive-same-ne-bih-dopustio-umjetnu-oplodnju-915887

----------


## Inesz

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/index.php...&news_ID=23874

----------


## bubekica

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/h...oj/724273.aspx

----------


## andream

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...-ne-vide-izlaz

----------


## ljube

"U Selcu je ove godine za maškare oblikovan mesopust koji prikazuje majku i dijete u naručju s natpisom “Gay dijete iz epruvete”. I stari i mladi su ga imali prilike vidjeti i smijati mu se. Danas je neplodnost, pa i homoseksualnost, služila kao zabava. A nama nije do smijeha. Danas će biti spaljen. Pomisao da bi netko mogao spaljivati dijete, bilo ono iz epruvete ili ne, imalo ono homoseksualne ili heteroseksualne roditelje, bilo ono homo ili hetero, nedvosmisleno otkriva svjetonazor ljudi kojih se, eto, imamo razloga bojati, i zato je jedino ispravno djelovati PROTIV takvog svjetonazora", "

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...te/732059.aspx

----------


## Bluebella

nije u HRV već u nama susjednoj SLO, ali je svejedno  :drek: 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zabranili-mis...teta-/1175603/

----------


## Kadauna

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/05...-two-patients/

ovako se to vani radi - doktor prozvan i pozvan na odgovornost jer je ženi ugrozio zdravlje s prevelikim brojem inseminacija/lijekova ali i zbog spriječavanja majčinstva jer je predugo samo radio inseminacije bez prelaska na IVF.

----------


## Inesz

ah...


...a kod nas 39-godišnjakinjama rade apiraciju dan ranije nego bi zapravo trebali, pa od 9 jajnih stanica bude 3 za oplodnju  :Sad:  ajme

----------


## Inesz

U Italiji prva trudnoća nakon ukidanja zabrane doniranja jajnih stanica:
http://www.thelocal.it/20140722/firs...ter-ban-lifted

----------


## bubekica

Napisat cu ovdje zamolbu, argente ako mislis da treba posebna tema, otvaraj.
Ovaj clanak za italiju sam jucer vidjela. Ima koja dobra dusica da napise mali uvod pa da ga piknem na fejs?
To vrijedi za clanke opcenito.

----------


## lemmingsica

> http://www.glas-koncila.hr/index.php...&news_ID=23874


bolje da ovo nisam čitala!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Lemmingsica, žao mi je, pretpostavljam da ti je bilo neugodno dok si čitala sve te besmislice. 
Ali, pun je medijski prostor takvih pisanja.


Dragi mladi ljudi koji se suočavate sa neplodnošću i prolazite postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, evo linka koji će vam malo približiti stajališta i razmišljanja protivnika liječenja neplodnosti postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.  Do prije 3 godine u Hrvatskoj je bio na snazi jedan od najrestriktivnijih mpo zakona u svijetu i radi toga mnogi naši neplodni parovi nikad nisu niti će postati roditelji. Na žalost, moguće je da mpo zakon opet bude promijenjen eventualnom promjenom vladajuće garniture.



http://www.glas-koncila.hr/index.php...&news_ID=23874



"DR. RADAN: Ukratko, medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja i zamjensko majčinstvo su neprihvatljivi zbog mnogih negativnosti koje sa sobom nose: zamrzavanje i uništavanje ljudskog zametka (bacanje u otpad, korištenje za različite pokuse, dobivanje matičnih stanica, korištenje zametaka za kreme protiv starenja...). Uzrokuju društveno negativne pojave: »reproduktivnu prostituciju«, »reproduktivni turizam«, »genetički primitivizam«, incest, pedofiliju, holokaust. Podupiru korupciju, kriminal, društveno licemjerje, mutne poslove, moderne oblike ropstva, vladavinu manjine nad većinom, trgovinu ljudima, prostituciju. Potiskuju instituciju posvojenja. Podupiru spolnu diskriminaciju, sukobe muškaraca i žena, njihovo ponižavanje, preljub, ucjenjivanje ljudi, izazvane brojne smrti u laboratorijima, samoprisvojena prava na roditeljstvo, posvajanje djece od strane istospolnih parova. Uzrokuju poremećaj spolne orijentacije, dekadenciju ljudskog roda, ljudske vrste itd., itd., itd. Ima toga još puno više od nabrojenog..."

----------


## TrudyC

:Laughing: moram se ovom od srca nasmijati....holokaust  :Shock: , istospolni brak  :Shock: , trgovina ljudima  :Shock: 

Predivno je znati da kad oboliš od neplodnosti odmah dobiješ još nekoliko "bolesti"...moram mužu odma reć da smo zapravo u partnerstvu , a ne braku, da se moramo pod hitno javiti haškom sudu i da vrlo vjerojatno ležimo na neviđenoj lovi spremljenoj na Djevičanskim otocima zarađenoj od trgovine ljudima 


Ali da i ja mislim da ćemo negdje početkom, sredinom 2016. dobiti ponovo restrikni MPO zakon.

----------


## TrudyC

I moram se nadovezati - ima li dr. Radan problem s umjetnim srcem? Nije li to itekako igranje Boga i dokazivanja da medicina doista može sve, sve, sve što hoče

----------


## BigBlue

Dr Radan ima puno problema s puno stvari, vjerojatno do trenutka kad bi njoj nesto od navedenog bilo potrebno  :Cool:

----------


## Kadauna

slobodnadalmacija.hr/Novosti/Hrvatska/tabid/66/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/261547/Default.aspx

u slobodnoj dalmaciji o donacijama gameta koje HZZO više ne pokriva 100% iako po zakonu pacijenti na takvo liječenje imaju pravo.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Novosti/Hrvatska/tabid/66/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/261547/Default.aspx

----------


## amazonka

ah...

http://www.ivf.hr/files/CosmoZdravlje-Interview.pdf

----------


## Junior

Dnevno.hr mi je obično u rangu news.bara, no evo zanimljivog članka koji se odnosi na "upitne stanice", ne tiče direktno MPO-a, ali objašnjava neke stvari: http://www.dnevno.hr/vjera/pro-life/...ih-fetusa.html

Smo da istaknem najključnije dijelove iz članka: 

Zabrinjavajuća je činjenica da Zakon o zaštiti pučanstva od zaraznih bolesti (NN 79/07) predviđa kaznu za roditelje koji odbiju cijepiti dijete onako kako predviđa Program obaveznog cijepljenja djece školske i predškolske dobi (od 2000 kn). Još je više zabrinjavajuće to što su medicinske ustanove dužne provoditi cijepljenje prema istom Programu, bez mogućnosti priziva savjesti medicinskih djelatnika.

Papinska akademija za život je 2005. godine objavila dokument u kojem se osvrće na te činjenice, zajedno sa popisom svih dotadašnjih cjepiva koje su nastale na bazi WI-38 ili MCR-5 stanica uzetih od namjerno abortiranih zdravih fetusa. Osim toga, dokument sadrži i vrlo važan dio koji daje odgovore na moralna pitanja s time u vezi. Dokument poziva sve roditelje, liječnike i farmaceute da ni na koji način ne podržavaju korištenje takvih cjepiva, te potiče na pronalaženja alternativnih načina proizvodnje istih. Neki od tih načina su već pronađeni ali farmaceutska industrija generalno ne vidi razlog zašto bi promijenila praksu koja je već uhodana, provjerena i donosi stalan prihod.

----------


## Inesz

Junior,

ne vidim nikakve poveznice mpo-a (medicinski potpomognute oplodnje) i ovog linka u kojem su ključni pojmovi abortus, cijepljenje i  stavovi Papinske akademije za život.

Možda je jedina poveznica ta da se Papinska akademija za život izrazito protivi metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje i smatra ih grijehom, ali to se u teksu ne da iščitati.

----------


## sushi

> Dnevno.hr mi je obično u rangu news.bara, no evo zanimljivog članka koji se odnosi na "upitne stanice", ne tiče direktno MPO-a, ali objašnjava neke stvari


sudeći po ovakvim člancima, dnevno.hr će morati još puno žganaca pojesti da bi došao u rang ozbiljnosti news-bara

----------


## bubekica

hahahahaha, fetus star 14 mjeseci  :Laughing: 
"stručnim krugovima poznate kao human diploid cells."  :Laughing: 
ajme ovo je prestrasno.

----------


## Inesz

Liječnica, specijalistica ginekologije, dok je radila kao  ginekologinja, uz obavljanje pobačaja, uložila je i priziv savjesti  *na sudjelovanje na postupcima medicinski poptomognute oplodnje:*


http://www.laudato.hr/Tko-je-ovdje/N...-onda-jos.aspx

_"Uz pobačaj i spiralu, na što se još može uložiti priziv savjesti, što ste Vi i učinili?

Priziv savjesti se može uložiti na provođenje dijagnostike, liječenja i rehabilitacije radi svojih etičkih, vjerskih ili moralnih nazora, ali se pacijenticu mora uputiti kolegi liječniku iste struke koji nema priziv savjesti na te postupke. Ja sam uložila priziv savjesti na sve ono što je abortivno i protivno životu od njegovog začeća. To je uključivalo namjerni prekid trudnoće, postavljanje unutarmaterničnog uloška, propisivanje kontracepcijskih tableta, postkoitalnu kontracepciju 'dan poslije', sterilizaciju i sudjelovanje na postupcima potpomognute oplodnje, izvantjelesne oplodnja (IVF). AIH nije sporna."_



Mediji dosta pišu o ovom slučaju jer dom zdravlja koji je sa 600 000 kuna financirao njenu specijalizaciju traži povrat novca jer liječnica nije radila kao specijalist ginekologije 10 godine kako stoji u ugovoru:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vukvoarska-li...ciju-/1236299/

----------


## innu

http://www.novilist.hr/content/tipafriend/753965

----------


## andream

http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje...rekasno-979944

----------


## sushi

> http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje...rekasno-979944


koliko dezinformacija i krivih termina u tako kratkom članku  :Rolling Eyes:  naravno uz neizbježnu reklamu. koliko pričaju o hr banci, već su ju stigli 10x izvesti, otvoriti i sami donirati materijal višekratno  :spava:

----------


## sushi

http://zdravstveniodgoj.com/news/var...skoj-tradiciji

----------


## andream

http://www.jutarnji.hr/djeca-na-36-r...telji/1282401/

----------


## ljube

Dekan Medicinskog fakulteta, akademik Davor Miličić:

"Pitanje estetske kirurgije i umjetne oplodnje bi trebalo možda raspraviti u smislu dostupnosti svima. Na primjer, umjetna oplodnja je upitna kad imamo mnogo djece u domovima bez obitelji"

"Mislim da banke spermne nisu dobre jer majka biva oplođena spermom osobe koga ne zna. Meni to nije etički prihvatljivo. Nije li bolje da takav par usvoji jadno dijete"

http://hr.n1info.com/a27179/Vijesti/...a-Merlica.html

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Inesz

Profesore, neplodnost nije hir, nije neko pomodarstvo. Neplodnost je bolest. U Hrvatskoj svaki šesti par u reproduktivnoj dobi ima teškoća u ostvrarivanju spontane trudnoće radi dijagnoza neplodnosti. To znači da  preko 100 000 hrvatskih građana treba medicinsku pomoć za ostvarivanje trudnoće. Kome biste od njih  Vi   omogućili dostupnost "umjetne oplodnje"?

Ili, budući da ste kardiolog, zanima me koji zahvati i koja vrsta liječenja u kardiologiji ne bi trebala biti dostupna svim bolesnicima?


A usvajanje? Profesore znate li koliko je djece u domovima, koliko djece ima uvjete za posvojenje i koliko se godišnje djece posvoji u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## bubekica

http://radio.hrt.hr/aod/izaberi-zdra...trupec/101202/
od 8:25. vezano za kbc split

----------


## bubekica

http://direktno.hr/en/2014/zivot/103...015-godini.htm

----------


## Kadauna

http://m.24sata.hr/news/na-jutarnjoj...vica-412250ije o zakonu. jest o milinovicu

----------


## Inesz

....

----------


## amazonka

A jedan od mogućih ministara zdravlja mogao bi biti i Ante Ćorušić,piše Jutarnji list. Obistini li se, za MPO slobodno možemo proglasiti opću opasnost.

http://www.jutarnji.hr/hdz-ova-vlada...p-ove/1405614/

----------


## ljube

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...nozemstvo.html

----------


## andream

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...ku/851349.aspx

----------


## andream

http://www.vecernji.hr/izbori2015/hd...-prava-1035035

----------

